# [March-April-2019] Mortal Kombat 11



## Comma (Mar 29, 2019)

Today marks the start of DSP playing the newest release in the Mortal Kombat series, Mortal Kombat 11. The full release won't be here until April 23rd, but there is a beta period running until April 1st for people who pre-ordered the game. The Dark Surfer is planning on playing the MK11 beta during two of his early streams: Friday, March 29th (today) and Sunday, March 31st.

_Literally_ the whole world and their mothers are looking forward to hearing what well-respected former Pro fighting game player AND *S*hitty *N*etcode *O*nline *R*age *T*actics-specialist Philip Burnell's first impressions of the game will be. Will he praise the game? Will he burn it to the ground? Who knows!?

The previous installment, Mortal Kombat X (2015), and DSP didn't really get along. There's quite some salt to be found, but I'll leave you with a snippet of DSP's RAW and UNEDITED criticism of that game and its creator:






Discussion of Phil's Full Release gameplay begins here.


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Mar 29, 2019)

Odds on Phil deciding the beta sucks and refusing to play the full game even though he's pre-ordered it?


----------



## Slimy Time (Mar 29, 2019)

Comma said:


> Today marks the start of DSP playing the newest release in the Mortal Kombat series, Mortal Kombat 11. The full release won't be here until April 23rd, but there is a beta period running until April 1st for people who pre-ordered the game. The Dark Surfer is planning on playing the MK11 beta during two of his early streams: Friday, March 29th (today) and Sunday, March 31st.
> 
> _Literally_ the whole world and their mothers are looking forward to hearing what well-respected former Pro fighting game player AND *S*hitty *N*etcode *O*nline *R*age *T*actics-specialist Philip Burnell's first impressions of the game will be. Will he praise the game? Will he burn it to the ground? Who knows!?
> 
> The previous installment, Mortal Kombat X (2015), and DSP didn't really get along. There's quite some salt to be found, but I'll leave you with a snippet of DSP's RAW and UNEDITED criticism of that game and its creator:


In theory the pig should do better in 11. Boon has said that he's tried to make the game more footsie heavy than these long bs combos, so as a former pro SF2 Turbo player, Phil should in theory do better than the other games.


----------



## ZB 584 (Mar 29, 2019)

Whining about input delay, terrible connections (lag dood!) etc. when he goes online. Same old song, whenever he plays this genre. Imo, playing fighting games is when he's at his most insufferable.


----------



## KotatsuApe (Mar 29, 2019)

Oh yeah! Can't get enough of his constant whining when playing fighting games, you can really see his delusion of being the best player in the world get shattered in front of his eyes and he scrambling for excuses in full denial mode


----------



## ZehnBoat (Mar 29, 2019)

how many skeletons will he look at this time?


----------



## big ups liquid richard (Mar 29, 2019)

Its so predictable, that i made a bingo card. (yes its different with every click of the link)





						Untitled Bingo - Bingo Card by BingoBaker
					

This bingo card has the words: He's mashing, Random Super!, Online Lag, Nothing I could do, I'm pressing buttons!, Pattern Play, Dropped my Input, He's a terrible player, Devs are fucking idiots, Mains a grappler, Mains a giant slow character, Phil spams projectiles, Complains about spammed...




					bingobaker.com
				




Everyone's a winner.


----------



## KangarooPissSpray (Mar 29, 2019)

GuyKazama said:


> Whining about input delay, terrible connections (lag dood!) etc. when he goes online. Same old song, whenever he plays this genre. Imo, playing fighting games is when he's at his most insufferable.


Our boy hasn’t exactly been bee-sting going back to SF lately so I’m gonna call a tad bit optimistic on that one. You are right about all the salty excuses that he’ll use when things don’t go his way. I especially adored his mental gymnastics one or two sessions ago when some guy got a reverse combo on him and he spent entirely too much time pigsplaining that the guy didn’t mean to do it and got lucky _goat laugh snake laugh combo_


big ups liquid richard said:


> Its so predictable, that i made a bingo card. (yes its different with every click of the link)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Verified winners get noods? Asking for a friend...


----------



## Salubrious (Mar 29, 2019)

KangarooPissSpray said:


> I especially adored his mental gymnastics one or two sessions ago when some guy got a fevers combo on him and he spent entirely too much time pigsplaining that the guy didn’t mean to do it and got lucky _goat laugh snake laugh combo_



Yeah.  "Win didn't count because it was an accident" was a new one to me.

Then again, I would argue that if you can't win against a guy that's accidentally beating you that says more about you.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Mar 29, 2019)

Salubrious said:


> Yeah.  "Win didn't count because it was an accident" was a new one to me.
> 
> Then again, I would argue that if you can't win against a guy that's accidentally beating you that says more about you.


i always love it when phil tries to explain away his loses
THAT GUY IS AN IDIOT
THAT GUY IS A CHILD
IT WAS AN ACCIDENT

and yet you still lost? ?


----------



## Raven'sChild (Mar 29, 2019)

Pubic Enemy #1 said:


> Odds on Phil deciding the beta sucks and refusing to play the full game even though he's pre-ordered it?


I'm sure that D$P will refrain from being critical of the game as he was during his Sponsored Elo Hell stream.  'It's only a Beta, so it would be unfair to be critical of it'...


----------



## Salubrious (Mar 29, 2019)

You would think a guy with 11+ years of FGC experience would have practiced the single player off stream and jumped straight into the online play.

I couldn't even type that with a straight face.


----------



## DoubleBored (Mar 29, 2019)

Salubrious said:


> You would think a guy with 11+ years of FGC experience would have practiced the single player off stream and jumped straight into the online play.
> 
> I couldn't even type that with a straight face.


He's number one in USA dood, more respect. 

I cannot wait for all this "Knowledge" he's gaining on single player to be lost no the first online match rage.


----------



## Raven'sChild (Mar 29, 2019)

...former pro Fighting Game player, #1 American Super Turbo player at Evo once...is playing online matches with Easy Inputs on.


----------



## Comma (Mar 29, 2019)

Holy shit, DSP's chat is completely saturated with constant Wings of Redemption references, autism and trolls, JonCTheThird included.

And DSP is sitting there just playing the game literally no one is paying attention to. Well, not entirely true, because he took the time to cuss out "Vote_Democrat" because he cheerded something about the game and ended the cheer with "look here and listen".

What a trashfire.


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Mar 29, 2019)

He's progressing through the DSP Cycle nicely tonight. Started off boring (playing single player), jumped online and started running through scrubs so he thought he was hot shit. Then when he starts losing a few rounds, the toxic Phil starts to emerge. We're at that stage now.

A good telltale sign of this is that he starts puffing his chest out and flexing on random members in his chat for no reason. He's ignoring all the autistic shitposting going on so he can zero in on one guy who makes a polite suggestion. Phil quickly tells the guy that he's "WROOONG" in that obnoxious tone he has. He's such an insecure fuckboy.


----------



## SleepyNibba (Mar 29, 2019)

I like how he's using all the cheap tactics that will be outdated once the full game comes out, thus learning nothingand getting curb stomped on full release.


----------



## Psychobilly (Mar 29, 2019)

What are the bets that this one is going to end up in the same way Soulcalibur VI did, where he plays singleplayer for way too long, then "in the lab" session, then never plays again after one online session?


----------



## actually (Mar 29, 2019)

Comma said:


> Holy shit, DSP's chat is completely saturated with constant Wings of Redemption references, autism and trolls, JonCTheThird included.



When he came back from his midstream break (LOL), he literally asked chat if they had anything they wanted to ask him (_WINK WINK GIVE ME TIPS_) and literally not one person responded to him. He asked multiple times and still got nothing and finally said something like "Well, guess we'll get back to the game then".

@Comma , any chance you have that?


----------



## Comma (Mar 29, 2019)

actually said:


> When he came back from his midstream break (LOL), he literally asked chat if they had anything they wanted to ask him (_WINK WINK GIVE ME TIPS_) and literally not one person responded to him. He asked multiple times and still got nothing and finally said something like "Well, guess we'll get back to the game then".
> 
> @Comma , any chance you have that?


Downloaded the part just now, yeah, pretty cringy. I'll upload and add it to this post shortly, but I want to... do something with it first. 

-edit- Ok, @actually, here it is:




Your browser is not able to display this video.

















Sorry, couldn't resist.

And this was after doing a very weird 4-minute mid-stream thing where went over his upcoming schedule AGAIN, as if he hadn't done that during pre-stream already. Very odd.


----------



## Coin Ops (Mar 29, 2019)

So I'm just a fighting game scrub who - out of nostalgia for the early games - plays the story mode, does a few towers so I can dress my dolls in different outfits, and only goes online when I need to know who is fucking my Mom.

It's tough to watch DSP play in beta and word-salad about not knowing any of the moves so how could he possibly win?! It's not like fighting games are based on a core set of fundamentals that are transferable…

He bitches about opponents using "online tactics" and "not knowing the fundamentals" like he does. So how come his knowledge of fundamentals doesn't carry over to this game?

By his logic everyone starts from scratch when a new game comes out. So how do you explain the January exhibition games I just watched where eight of the best players from MKX played each other, resulting in good games relying on fundamentals?

But I've been drinking so who knows…it's probably just input lag.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Mar 29, 2019)

Comma said:


> Today marks the start of DSP playing the newest release in the Mortal Kombat series, Mortal Kombat 11. The full release won't be here until April 23rd, but there is a beta period running until April 1st for people who pre-ordered the game. The Dark Surfer is planning on playing the MK11 beta during two of his early streams: Friday, March 29th (today) and Sunday, March 31st.
> 
> _Literally_ the whole world and their mothers are looking forward to hearing what well-respected former Pro fighting game player AND *S*hitty *N*etcode *O*nline *R*age *T*actics-specialist Philip Burnell's first impressions of the game will be. Will he praise the game? Will he burn it to the ground? Who knows!?
> 
> The previous installment, Mortal Kombat X (2015), and DSP didn't really get along. There's quite some salt to be found, but I'll leave you with a snippet of DSP's RAW and UNEDITED criticism of that game and its creator:


Was that video before the netcode revamp? Because hes right that online did suck. But knowing him thats just an excuse


----------



## MMX (Mar 30, 2019)

Based on what I played of the beta I'm guess
"Snort whatever dude these characters don't play like mortal kombat characters, whatever man this is a reskinned injustice"
If he does play the full game expect complaints about "how was I supposed to know that" with every variant


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Mar 30, 2019)

MK is janky and dumb as always, but Phil will fail like a bitch as always.


----------



## Sparkletor (Mar 30, 2019)

Any oldheads out there remember the old Mortal Kombat? Fatalities were cool because they were kind of secret and sometimes hard to do. They got even harder in MK2 with new babalities and friendship finishers. In MK3 they had animalities where you had to get to the third round, kill your opponent, perform a secret mercy move to bring them back to life, and then perform the secret move to turn into an animal and destroy them. It was quite an accomplishment to pull off one of these moves.

In Mortal Kombat 11, Phil pauses the game and it tells him exactly how to do all the fatalities. In my opinion this takes the fun out of the game when every match ends with a fatality. I understand that the gore is the gimmick of Mortal Kombat, but it seems kind of boring to me seeing it every match.


----------



## actually (Mar 30, 2019)

Sparkletor said:


> In my opinion this takes the fun out of the game when every match ends with a fatality. I understand that the gore is the gimmick of Mortal Kombat, but it seems kind of boring to me seeing it every match.



I get why they include how to do some fatalities, but it seems like they ought to include some hidden ones as well that are somehow hinted at throughout the game. Even something like the old "Finish your opponent in a certain spot with a certain move on a certain stage and get a special death scene" type would be great.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Mar 30, 2019)

actually said:


> I get why they include how to do some fatalities, but it seems like they ought to include some hidden ones as well that are somehow hinted at throughout the game. Even something like the old "Finish your opponent in a certain spot with a certain move on a certain stage and get a special death scene" type would be great.


They kinda did that in 10. Land a certain move certain ways so many times, like a special move, and if it kills it does some special kill animation. I find that cool but really wish they brought back friendship, animalities and babalities. But they are leaning towards the more serious tone which I'm not a fan of. UMK3 was probably my favorite out of the series.


----------



## Freshtodeath (Mar 31, 2019)

Phil is having bugged menu mechanics in mortal kombat. Hopefully someone was able to clip it.


----------



## Comma (Mar 31, 2019)

Oof, DSP's not having a good time with today's MK11 online session. He switched to his fight stick after complaining he couldn't perform certain moves, but switched back to his PS4 controller after he couldn't do combos with it. Or so he claims.

He's getting bodied hard by every opponent at the moment and the salt levels are rising.

The _Salt-O-Meter® _ is showing an upward trend as people gather to watch the shitshow:


----------



## EmperorGoutatine (Mar 31, 2019)

Long range manual ban.


----------



## WeeblesWobble (Mar 31, 2019)

EmperorGoutatine said:


> View attachment 711536
> 
> Long range manual ban.


It's hilarious that he doesn't mind the "lean in ban" meme. The man is turning into LTG.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Mar 31, 2019)

lol his opponent turned the Mic on and called Phil a CHEETAH


----------



## 14YearOldLoliGirl (Mar 31, 2019)

Phil moaning about lag when MK11 has the best netcode of any fighting game I've ever played, I'm able to play against asian players with only minor delay which is insane considering the ping shows 150-200ms, so safe to say any lag issues DSP experiences are on his end.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Mar 31, 2019)

Alright a SUCCESSFUL main stream guys

5.5 hours of HARD work, $48 total in tips with top cheer ~300bits

MK11 beta got deleted at the end of stream

BUT YOU CAN STILL TIP HIM in tonight's minecraft CHILLSTREAM, okay?

_SNOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRT_


----------



## ZehnBoat (Mar 31, 2019)

N0thingICanDo said:


> MK11 beta got deleted at the end of stream


PAHSITIVE
AND
CHILL
HIGH QUALITY
PROFESSIONAL 
STRIMS​


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Mar 31, 2019)

Welp, it didnt take long for a paypig to call his bullshit out

How dare you to question a FORMER PRO FIGHTING GAME PLAYER


----------



## Freshtodeath (Mar 31, 2019)

14YearOldLoliGirl said:


> Phil moaning about lag when MK11 has the best netcode of any fighting game I've ever played, I'm able to play against asian players with only minor delay which is insane considering the ping shows 150-200ms, so safe to say any lag issues DSP experiences are on his end.



He literally said his inputs are buffering so when he presses the buttons nothing comes out


----------



## Raven'sChild (Apr 1, 2019)

During D$P's rather salty, chill Minecraft stream, he stated that the only reason he was getting beaten was due to all the other players having watched videos to learn how to do moves from people who were allowed to play the game early.  They had an unfair advantage over him b/c the game never told him how to do the moves/counter moves that the people he was matched with used against him.


----------



## Just_living (Apr 1, 2019)

To be fair the MK11 beta was only for the weekend and given that he doesn't play games offline it's taking up hard drive space. But this sampling of how DSP is going to act when he get the full release... it's going to be special.


----------



## LostMy1stAccount (Apr 1, 2019)

So what's up with the whole "pad trigger are delayed"-BS?
I also play NRS games with pad, and if you're not happy with the button config, then why not change it?
Put block on one of the bumpers and you have no "delay" whatsoever.

Regarding MK11 netcode:
It is by far one of the best fighting game netcodes out there, so my point stands:
Either he got a shitty TV with input lag or the delay comes from his washed up brain.
Remember when he played Super Turbo and screamed online lag during his offline session?


----------



## KangarooPissSpray (Apr 1, 2019)

LostMy1stAccount said:


> So what's up with the whole "pad trigger are delayed"-BS?
> I also play NRS games with pad, and if you're not happy with the button config, then why not change it?
> Put block on one of the bumpers and you have no "delay" whatsoever.
> 
> ...


According to Dave the electrical engineer the only button switches without lag are the face buttons mounted directly to the “motherboard” the bumpers and triggers are not (Ib Dave’s mind) and thus have more lag.


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Apr 1, 2019)

LostMy1stAccount said:


> So what's up with the whole "pad trigger are delayed"-BS?
> I also play NRS games with pad, and if you're not happy with the button config, then why not change it?
> Put block on one of the bumpers and you have no "delay" whatsoever.


The shoulder button delay rant was from Sekiro, I think. What's up is that he's a retard who can't rely on his usual "online lag" fallback with Sekiro so he has to put a few extra flips into his mental gymnastics routine. I doubt even he's that stupid to genuinely believe that shit, but he is desperate to shift the blame on anything and anyone else as per always.


----------



## DiabeticSP (Apr 1, 2019)

LostMy1stAccount said:


> So what's up with the whole "pad trigger are delayed"-BS?




Phil's autistic explanation from the Sekiro stream (as he vigorously defended himself from chat mockery) is that face buttons have a direct connection to the motherboard and triggers (bumpers as well, he was mad at r1) are delayed because they don't. This is a problem with controller design and why fighting game players use fightsticks and put the "most important controls" on face buttons.

Basically it's the new online lag.


----------



## KangarooPissSpray (Apr 1, 2019)

Pubic Enemy #1 said:


> The shoulder button delay rant was from Sekiro, I think. What's up is that he's an exceptional individual who can't rely on his usual "online lag" fallback with Sekiro so he has to put a few extra flips into his mental gymnastics routine. I doubt even he's that stupid to genuinely believe that shit, but he is desperate to shift the blame on anything and anyone else as per always.


 Acktually it’s a new go to for Dave he used in Sekiro and in MK11, so expect that to be a new DSP’ism for the future.


DiabeticSP said:


> Phil's autistic explanation from the Sekiro stream (as he vigorously defended himself from chat mockery) is that face buttons have a direct connection to the motherboard and triggers (bumpers as well, he was mad at r1) are delayed because they don't. This is a problem with controller design and why fighting game players use fightsticks and put the "most important controls" on face buttons.
> 
> Basically it's the new online lag.


Beat you by a few posts but yours is a bit better explanation. 

PS aside from Dave switching back to using the DS4 when he “couldn’t get kahmbos” on the fightstick. What a chuckle fuck. And would he look a remapping buttons? Pfffttt only nudniks would mess with that.


----------



## Meerkat Ink (Apr 1, 2019)

KangarooPissSpray said:


> PS aside from Dave switching back to using the DS4 when he “couldn’t get kahmbos” on the fightstick. What a chuckle fuck. And would he look a remapping buttons? Pfffttt only nudniks would mess with that


He tried to remap the blahk button, but it got reset. 

Then he went on _Is this a game bug? _tirade for a few minutes. 

Very surprising though, a bug in a beta. Wow. 

And somehow thinking that changing the controller will miraculously make him an amazing player is fascinating. 

The length he'll go to shift any blame from himself and his ego.


----------



## KangarooPissSpray (Apr 1, 2019)

Thanks for the additional lore I was in and out of the restream busy with other non mind numbing things so I missed that part.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 1, 2019)

Awful Meerkat said:


> And somehow thinking that changing the controller will miraculously make him an amazing player is fascinating.


This pretty much. Him flip flopping between thinking going to a stick would let him be better at a NRS game is hilarious. I find the games a lot better on a pad, especially the ps4 controllers because their d-pad allows quicker inputs involving just simple back to forward motions. Though the newer NRS games allow you to change a simple down-forward input to down-down/forward-forward input(like a fireball motion). Keep in mind though these games have a dedicated block button so to me, it makes more sense to use a pad so you can quickly hit block on either of the shoulder buttons.

If anyone is new to fighting game terms and you hear the word scrub, he is the ultimate definition of one. Also "johns" is usually what DSP does which is just constant excuses.


----------



## actually (Apr 1, 2019)

Awful Meerkat said:


> He tried to remap the blahk button, but it got reset.
> 
> Then he went on _Is this a game bug? _tirade for a few minutes.



I didn't catch the entire bit so I might be wrong, but I'm fairly certain it was resetting because his stupid ass wasn't saving the configuration changes. Like to the point that chat became all-caps variations of "PRESS SAVE" "SAVE" and "SAVE STUPID"


----------



## Sparkletor (Apr 1, 2019)

Why did Phil try and remap the buttons? I thought he had to play every game with the default settings because that is the way the developers intended it to be played. If he starts messing with the settings he would not be able to have the genuine gaming experience.

Am I to believe Phil said this as an excuse to play easy mode? This shocks me.


----------



## gaarashatan (Apr 1, 2019)

EmperorGoutatine said:


> View attachment 711536
> 
> Long range manual ban.



ofc he doesnt read chat. the fucker can hardly see and its clear the computer is far away with all that leaning. to him that chat box probably just looks like colors.


----------



## 14YearOldLoliGirl (Apr 1, 2019)

DiabeticSP said:


> Phil's autistic explanation from the Sekiro stream (as he vigorously defended himself from chat mockery) is that face buttons have a direct connection to the motherboard and triggers (bumpers as well, he was mad at r1) are delayed because they don't. This is a problem with controller design and why fighting game players use fightsticks and put the "most important controls" on face buttons.
> 
> Basically it's the new online lag.




Lul, makes him look even worse because most NRS game pros (including Sonicfox) play using the bog standard PS4 pad. Ed Boon must have personally sabotaged all of his peripherals before the beta began, wouldn't want Phil to make all those players feel insignificant after all.


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Apr 23, 2019)

You know the drill by now, it's a new fighting game so we're set for a """""thrilling""""" week of the DSP Cycle (TM):

Refuses to play online for a few hours, resulting in boring dreck as he steamrollers AI on normal difficulty
Goes online and gets ranked against low-rank scrubs
Stomps said scrubs and starts to get cocky
Rises up the rankings and starts to get matched with better players
Starts losing more and more as he hits his skill wall
The salt flows!
We've already had some bonus salt over the fact that some people are playing the game early, so this will probably be brought up tonight.


----------



## PieceofShet (Apr 23, 2019)

Just a quick reminder from the previous episode:









						DSP Gets Rekt on Mortal Kombat 11, Lies About Using Guides
					

Patrons: Alec Jenrry McLaughlin, Brayden, Charley Bruderer, Charlie, GrapeBape, Jacob A Braswell, Jacob G, jimitahkola, Nomads-of-Korsun, Penguin, ringzy, Sn...




					youtu.be
				




He is gonna hate the game. Will play story mode, practice, going online, might beat a few noobs but after a week or two, he will be bodied by randos left and right.


----------



## Done (Apr 23, 2019)

Didn't get to test it out for myself yet, but the netcode here is apparently one of the best ever, so watch and laugh as DSP blames lag for his defeats.


----------



## samovski (Apr 23, 2019)

I just hope this game doesn't have all those scrubs, you know the ones, the ones who fight back. That's not how you treat someone who placed 4th at evo over a decade ago.


----------



## chicken wings (Apr 23, 2019)

So what's the one move he's going to proclaim as the spam happy scrub tactic?


----------



## Pargon (Apr 23, 2019)

chicken wings said:


> So what's the one move he's going to proclaim as the spam happy scrub tactic?



My money's on anything resembling a well-practiced, aggressive offense. Phil hates anyone who doesn't back off to let him set up his footsies, jump-ins and command throws.


----------



## samovski (Apr 23, 2019)

Pargon said:


> My money's on anything resembling a well-practiced, aggressive offense. Phil hates anyone who doesn't back off to let him set up his footsies, jump-ins and command throws.



"The saddest thing is dood, he's just mashing buttons he didn't mean to do that. What a pathetic player *snort. *Whatever I don't care."

Said while you hear his fat fingers mashing every button.


----------



## DiabeticSP (Apr 23, 2019)

Nothing will top the UFC 3 rage quit but I do hope he cheeses the AI someway that doesn't work against real opponents just so that he can get stomped because the game didn't tell him real life players play differently than the ai and can stop cheese.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 23, 2019)

Maybe DSP and LTG will end up in the same match together.


----------



## Raven'sChild (Apr 23, 2019)

I hope there is a way to see D$P's inputs as Soma was posting for SF.
'I wasn't doing anything/I was blocking!' _Screen shows flurry of mashing
'He's SPamming!' screen shows nothing of the sort




_


----------



## Schmeckel (Apr 23, 2019)

samovski said:


> mashing buttons


Pardon my fighting game ignorance, for I am but a simple fireball spammer.  But, I will sometimes go down the FGC video rabbit hole watching Daigo, Justin Wong, et al play in tourneys and it's mesmerizing.  One thing I notice is that when there's clear audio of their fight-sticks or gamepads, and there's a really hectic situation where there's a missed input or a well-placed crossup, is that fuckin' EVERYONE mashes buttons from time to time.  It seems like it's a panic, last minute hail-mary to HOPE to get their input in before getting their shit wrecked.


----------



## Synth (Apr 23, 2019)

Schmeckel said:


> Pardon my fighting game ignorance, for I am but a simple fireball spammer.  But, I will sometimes go down the FGC video rabbit hole watching Daigo, Justin Wong, et al play in tourneys and it's mesmerizing.  One thing I notice is that when there's clear audio of their fight-sticks or gamepads, and there's a really hectic situation where there's a missed input or a well-placed crossup, is that fuckin' EVERYONE mashes buttons from time to time.  It seems like it's a panic, last minute hail-mary to HOPE to get their input in before getting their shit wrecked.



Honestly, the majority of people who give DSP shit over fighting games have never played a fighting game even remotely competitively in their lives and really have no idea what they're talking about. There's a lot of times he's actually right about shit when he's playing them, but people want to pretend everything that comes out of his mouth is a blatant lie or misrepresentation of reality. Like the saying goes, even a broken clock is right twice a day. To these people, Dave could say that the sky is blue and they'd find a reason to argue why he's wrong; it's absurd.

Not trying to excuse him when he does regurgitate bullshit, but most people who try to take down DSP's complaints/critiques of games have zero fucking clue what they're talking about. This applies mostly to restreamers and "detractor" YT creators.


----------



## Schmeckel (Apr 23, 2019)

Synth said:


> Honestly, the majority of people who give DSP shit over fighting games have never played a fighting game even remotely competitively in their lives and really have no idea what they're talking about. There's a lot of times he's actually right about shit when he's playing them, but people want to pretend everything that comes out of his mouth is a blatant lie or misrepresentation of reality. Like the saying goes, even a broken clock is right twice a day. To these people, Dave could say that the sky is blue and they'd find a reason to argue why he's wrong; it's absurd.
> 
> Not trying to excuse him when he does regurgitate bullshit, but most people who try to take down DSP's complaints/critiques of games have zero fucking clue what they're talking about. This applies mostly to restreamers and "detractor" YT creators.


Oh, I'm not trying to say he's wrong about anything.  I fully admit that he'd likely mop the floor with me in nearly any fighting game, and that I have a very BASIC understanding of what I'm seeing when watching high-level competitive play.  I guess my point is that he just comes off as very disingenuous when he just complains about button mashing when everyone does it, including himself.  It's the lowest hanging fruit in his bitching-arsenal.


----------



## Synth (Apr 23, 2019)

Schmeckel said:


> Oh, I'm not trying to say he's wrong about anything.  I fully admit that he'd likely mop the floor with me in nearly any fighting game, and that I have a very BASIC understanding of what I'm seeing when watching high-level competitive play.  I guess my point is that he just comes off as very disingenuous when he just complains about button mashing when everyone does it, including himself.  It's the lowest hanging fruit in his bitching-arsenal.



Nevermind, then. I thought you were talking about viewers criticizing DSP for button mashing when you can hear the clickity-clack of competitive pros doing the same shit during tournaments. He is disingenuous about a lot of stuff, and he'll routinely do things he complains about other people doing, as well. I just have a big gripe with people who don't play fighting games trying to comment on how DSP plays them, but that's not the case here. No worries.


----------



## Martys_not_smarty (Apr 23, 2019)

I can agree somewhat in that fatfuck failure Phil does has a fairly above lamen grasp of fighting game mechanics, there's a term for someone like him in other games and that's sealclubbing which he does fairly well however the other word used in certain gaming circles that he most certainly doesn't get is meta which is a different way of saying you understand roles and situations and how to adapt and overcome them.  Prime examples of how he doesn't is watching his DB Fighters and MvCU videos where it's the same cookie cutter shit with Gotenks and Thanos/Nemesis.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 23, 2019)

A lot of that mashing of buttons you might hear is just ways of double tapping inputs so they come out at the right frames.


----------



## samovski (Apr 23, 2019)

Schmeckel said:


> Pardon my fighting game ignorance, for I am but a simple fireball spammer.  But, I will sometimes go down the FGC video rabbit hole watching Daigo, Justin Wong, et al play in tourneys and it's mesmerizing.  One thing I notice is that when there's clear audio of their fight-sticks or gamepads, and there's a really hectic situation where there's a missed input or a well-placed crossup, is that fuckin' EVERYONE mashes buttons from time to time.  It seems like it's a panic, last minute hail-mary to HOPE to get their input in before getting their shit wrecked.



True, but this is the same man I've heard mashing buttons in load screens. Panic mashing sometimes can't be helped and sometimes works, mashing as a strategy and then saying the other person was "just mashing" shows he's a clown in these games. His mashing seems a habit or nervous tic.

He's pretty decent but not nearly as good as he thinks he is. I just find it funny how you hear him mashing then he says his opponent was just mashing and didn't mean to do X move.


----------



## leChinkyRaccoon (Apr 23, 2019)

Not a mod in sight. This gonna be good.


----------



## Pargon (Apr 23, 2019)

samovski said:


> True, but this is the same man I've heard mashing buttons in load screens. Panic mashing sometimes can't be helped and sometimes works, mashing as a strategy and then saying the other person was "just mashing" shows he's a clown in these games. His mashing seems a habit or nervous tic.
> 
> He's pretty decent but not nearly as good as he thinks he is. I just find it funny how you hear him mashing then he says his opponent was just mashing and didn't mean to do X move.



He mashes in _every_ game and you can really tell how badly it fucks him over in some of them. In Fred Fuchs' TIHYDP of Scarface he specifically points out how Phil picks a bad vehicle for a distribution run just because he's not paying attention in menus and mashes through them.

If I'm not mistaken Phil's actually said he developed the muscle memory to double tap _every input_ from fighting games to ensure those inputs come out. The problem being of course that he's too exceptional to make that memory specific to games where it'd actually be beneficial to him, rather than a near-universal detriment and liability. Constant doubletapping won't save you in Tetris. You need precision.


----------



## PinkRibbonScars (Apr 23, 2019)

Synth said:


> Nevermind, then. I thought you were talking about viewers criticizing DSP for button mashing when you can hear the clickity-clack of competitive pros doing the same shit during tournaments. He is disingenuous about a lot of stuff, and he'll routinely do things he complains about other people doing, as well. I just have a big gripe with people who don't play fighting games trying to comment on how DSP plays them, but that's not the case here. No worries.



That "clickity clack" you're hearing is called plinking. Phil isn't plinking lol. He's mashing because he has no idea when he's plus or minus


----------



## LostMy1stAccount (Apr 23, 2019)

neural said:


> Didn't get to test it out for myself yet, but the netcode here is apparently one of the best ever, so watch and laugh as DSP blames lag for his defeats.


The netcode is awesome.
Seriously one of, if not *the *best in recent memory.
(I heard that Killer Instinct is the non plus ultra, but I never played it myself).

But this is Dave we're talking about.
I'm sure he finds a way to blame the game one way or another.


----------



## Fetal Alcohol Syndrome (Apr 23, 2019)

Philip always mashes in every game he plays, even games where you can just hold the button for the fastest input. His little Nicotine baby brain grasped onto the idea you have to spam inputs to make them happen as soon as possible and he can not unlearn that pattern of behaviour:









						This is How You DON'T Play: Resident Evil (Let's Teach Phil How to Play)
					

All gameplay is taken from the channel "DSPGaming", used for parody and informative purposes. This is a "transformative work" which counts as Fair Use. Copyr...




					youtu.be
				











						This is how you DONT play Dark Souls 2 (Mirror)
					

Mirror of SebastapolQueen's Video. I am neither the person playing NOR the person who made this video. Uploading for archive purposes only.




					youtu.be
				




Remember that whenever you hear him say "I pressed the button ONCE", "I didn't do that" or "He started attacking by himself"


----------



## Synth (Apr 23, 2019)

PinkRibbonScars said:


> That "clickity clack" you're hearing is called plinking. Phil isn't plinking lol. He's mashing because he has no idea when he's plus or minus


 I know he doesn't plink, I was just saying clickity-clack because that's kinda what it sounds like when you're using an arcade stick vs. a pad. Dave *should* be plinking when he talks about his "double tap" for inputs, but he legit just presses the same button twice, completely negating the point of having two inputs to begin with. I'm assuming you know why it's retarded he does this if you know what plinking is.


----------



## TheyCallItNPD (Apr 23, 2019)

We're in the Tutorial phase of the playthrough. He's reading every single description box of the tutorial out loud like he's voicing a JRPG. For whose benefit? These text boxes are doing a good job of describing how fighting games work - such as zoning - but a pro knows this stuff, so why is he reading it aloud like Phoenix Wright? This is taking HOURS.

Someone pays to ask: "Phil, why can't you do the tutorial in your own time?" _Oh you poor fool._ "I don't HAVE my own time! THIS is my only gaming time because I only play games on stream, so I HAVE to do the tutorial now! If you don't like it, go away and come back when the tutorial is finished."

Someone pays to ask: "When are you going to play ranked online?" "Well you AHBVIOUSLY didn't pay attention to the pre-stream [2 hours ago] when I said that I wouldn't be going ahnline today because it'll be chaos with all the new players starting the game. So if you want to see me play ahnline you'll just have to wait until I've finished story mode, which will be tomorrow at least."

Can't tell if Phil uses such a rude tone because he expects every question is a troll question, or if it's just general Phil rudeness.


----------



## Rootbeer (Apr 23, 2019)

This is a completely unacceptable stream even by Dave's standards.

We're approaching 3 hours into the stream and he's still going through the tutorial,
a tutorial he won't remember when he's in the heat of a match.

In addition, he's said he won't be playing ranked _at all_ today because supposedly online sucks right now.

So day one we're going to get a tutorial and story mode for a man who's audience, even the fans, come to see him rage at a fighting game.


----------



## kebab4you (Apr 23, 2019)

Is the UI function that shows the controller always on screen? Would make his whining about input even funnier.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Apr 23, 2019)

can pick up a controller and play at a professional level
was in the fighting game community

needs a couple hours to play a fighting game


----------



## Dragoonism (Apr 23, 2019)

When Phil plays PW he calls reading the text in the game "voice acting", i wonder if he will call reading the instruction text in MK11 the same?


----------



## Haunter (Apr 23, 2019)

kebab4you said:


> Is the UI function that shows the controller always on screen? Would make his whining about input even funnier.



This is interesting. MK11 appears to have a standard controller display to visualize which buttons are being pressed (almost certainly with a streaming audience in mind), something the "Detractors" have been wishing Phil would use for quite a while. 

A terrible screengrab, but you can see the outline of the controller as it appears in the bottom left corner of the screen. Here, a right shoulder button is illuminated as Phil presses the button his controller.





Also, chat is all frog emotes


----------



## Meerkat Ink (Apr 23, 2019)

Haunter said:


> This is interesting. MK11 appears to have a standard controller display to visualize which buttons are being pressed (almost certainly with a streaming audience in mind), something the "Detractors" have been wishing Phil would use for quite a while.
> 
> A terrible screengrab, but you can see the outline of the controller as it appears in the bottom left corner of the screen. Here, a right shoulder button is illuminated as Phil presses the button his controller.
> 
> ...


I guarantee you this is going off when he comes back on break. He'll say it's annoying or distracting (also _i know what im doing_) and it he'll take 10 minutes to find how to turn it off in the settings.


----------



## Xenomorph (Apr 23, 2019)

Do you think the mods not showing up was  a combo of "fuck this guy" and "we are busy"


----------



## Mask_de_SMITH (Apr 23, 2019)

chicken wings said:


> So what's the one move he's going to proclaim as the spam happy scrub tactic?


Any kind of fireball or projectile that he can't jump over. OR a combo tool that he'll always forget to block.


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Apr 23, 2019)

I might be showing myself up as a boomer here but what's with the frogs? Is it purely something to trigger Phil or does it come from somewhere else? Has his chat discovered the SA Get Out Frog 15 years too late?


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 23, 2019)

Mask_de_SMITH said:


> Any kind of fireball or projectile that he can't jump over. OR a combo tool that he'll always forget to block.


I can see him complaining about wake-up supers since the game now has fatal blows which seem to be a combination of x-rays from past games with the rage mechanic from tekken(triggers when you are lower health). So just a comeback mechanic.


----------



## Haunter (Apr 23, 2019)

Pubic Enemy #1 said:


> I might be showing myself up as a boomer here but what's with the frogs? Is it purely something to trigger Phil or does it come from somewhere else? Has his chat discovered the SA Get Out Frog 15 years too late?



Not boomer of you at all  I believe it came from how people like to make fun of his pronunciations ("I play gahlf with dahlfins and frahgs"). Then once Phil expressed his annoyance with it, "frahgs" became something to poke him with (it's likely helped by the fact that the frog emote is global on Twitch, so anyone can use it).


----------



## PieceofShet (Apr 23, 2019)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> I can see him complaining about wake-up supers since the game now has fatal blows which seem to be a combination of x-rays from past games with the rage mechanic from tekken(triggers when you are lower health). So just a comeback mechanic.



He loved the rage art in tekken7. Cant wait to bitch about it again.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 23, 2019)

Pure fighting games, and platformers are both dead genres in my opinion.  It's like trying to make a typewriter relevant in modern times.


----------



## Comma (Apr 23, 2019)

Why aren't y'all posting in the already existing MK11 thread?






						[March-April-2019] Mortal Kombat 11
					

Today marks the start of DSP playing the newest release in the Mortal Kombat series, Mortal Kombat 11. The full release won't be here until April 23rd, but there is a beta period running until April 1st for people who pre-ordered the game. The Dark Surfer is planning on playing the MK11 beta...




					kiwifarms.is


----------



## Haunter (Apr 23, 2019)

Comma said:


> Why aren't y'all posting in the already existing MK11 thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm actually gonna merge them. I'd messaged @Pubic Enemy #1 earlier and he was totally cool with it. The things is



Spoiler



I don't remember how.



Now I'm waiting for @actually to show up so he guide me with his wisdom ?


----------



## ZehnBoat (Apr 23, 2019)

Haunter said:


> (it's likely helped by the fact that the frog emote is global on Twitch, so anyone can use it).


i think that's like 50% of it
you don't have to give phil money to post frogs

phil doesn't really give a shit if chat spams crap, or RPs about rape
if he gets the money he lets it slide

but frogs are free, so it makes him reee


----------



## Synth (Apr 23, 2019)

TheyCallItNPD said:


> Can't tell if Phil uses such a rude tone because he expects every question is a troll question, or if it's just general Phil rudeness.



It's because he expects everyone to have watched every minute of his content. If he says it on pre-stream, he'll bitch at you for asking a question later because he said it already and you obviously weren't listening. Same if he said it a different day.

He can't wrap his head around the fact that if people watch all of his streams all day, they won't have time for a job with which they'd make enough money to give him some.


----------



## JustStopDude (Apr 23, 2019)

DSP will figure out one or two combos he can reliably spam out for a handful of characters. He will dominate some people. Anyone he doesn't got lucky, shit netcode, I was blocking shit. Then very quickly, the talent pool in the game will start to body him. 

I give it a week.


----------



## actually (Apr 23, 2019)

@Haunter , threads are merged now. I'll PM with details.


----------



## Wing Zero (Apr 23, 2019)

Just something for everyone to keep in mind and look forward to as well - Youtube has been hardcore in demonitizing all Mortal Kombat videos that show off gore and excessive blood. Now, it's reasonably easy to work around since you can just greyscale the fatal blows/fatalities in editing since the algorithm can't seem to detect the violence if the blood/gore isn't red. 

We all know too well that Phil is too lazy to do that so he's not going to make a cent off any of his Youtube videos, and combine that with his "slow" days as of late I stand firm in that this game won't even last a week.


----------



## PieceofShet (Apr 23, 2019)

actually said:


> @Haunter , threads are merged now. I'll PM with details.


Nice. We got merged just like the two timelines in the game.


----------



## Salubrious (Apr 23, 2019)

Wing Zero said:


> Just something for everyone to keep in mind and look forward to as well - Youtube has been hardcore in demonitizing all Mortal Kombat videos that show off gore and excessive blood. Now, it's reasonably easy to work around since you can just greyscale the fatal blows/fatalities in editing since the algorithm can't seem to detect the violence if the blood/gore isn't red.
> 
> We all know too well that Phil is too lazy to do that so he's not going to make a cent off any of his Youtube videos, and combine that with his "slow" days as of late I stand firm in that this game won't even last a week.



You would figure DSP would figure that out considering WWE literally does the same thing with black-and-white, but that goes against DSP's refusal to ever edit a video for any reason, so we will get a giant salty rant about how he doesn't have time to greyscale.

Or DSP will literally greyscale every second of all MK11 videos.  One or the other.


----------



## Phil Factor (Apr 23, 2019)

The frogs will be the best thing to happen when he starts playing multiplayer.

"I can't focus when these stupid idiot kids keep spamming the dumb fucking frog in chat!"

Frahgs will be the next input lag, netcode issue, cheese character, dumb try hards, etc. when he starts losing.


----------



## actually (Apr 23, 2019)

He just fucking lost to the CPU during story mode. Isn't he playing on easy or some shit?


----------



## EmperorGoutatine (Apr 23, 2019)

He looks even more miserable then usual.


----------



## crowdude (Apr 23, 2019)

ZehnBoat said:


> i think that's like 50% of it
> you don't have to give phil money to post frogs
> 
> phil doesn't really give a shit if chat spams crap, or RPs about rape
> ...


As a purveyor of the frog emote I agree, it first started with frogs_playing_golf and him posting the frog emote in the chat whenever he joined. I started soon after following along with my poor brother who wasn't subscribed either, we found solace in the free emote and the strength of brotherhood within the so called frahg gang. We slowly started to gain members, but not before I was banned and had to rename myself to something suiting to the situation. By then though we where very strong and already allied with the cheese gang who was swiftly gunned down along with lutherkujo during the fateful Sekiro play through. Now we come back stronger than ever, during the P.W playthrough we established our role within the chat, even converting the mods such as Da_Whopper who seems to have gone off the rails recently as he has been frogposting and laughing at so called detractor memes. Currently I am on my third frog account and have seen a large influx of others joining the ranks. May the frog army prevail in the future.


----------



## Pargon (Apr 23, 2019)

EmperorGoutatine said:


> View attachment 736347
> 
> He looks even more miserable then usual.



play_those_video_games_bitch.jpg


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Apr 24, 2019)

2nd MK11 stream about to be over

Absolutely boring and horrendous, he fought about 10 matches and watched countless cutscenes

Contributions are miserable

*Top tip a single $5,* otherwise 2 x $1 that I can remember of
*
Top cheer 100bits* ($1 worth)

*Gained zero subs* still sitting at 454

and look at that miserable face


----------



## actually (Apr 24, 2019)

This fat fuck ended the stream _during_ a cutscene and proceeded to talk for a solid 5-10 minutes instead of just letting it finish. Naturally, he thought he was hilarious, but he's also just mystified that it was slow tonight 

Edit: All credit to Detractor Beam (https://twitter.com/pigxdestroyer) for the fast as fuck video:



			https://twitter.com/i/status/1120904074801623041


----------



## bearsintrees (Apr 24, 2019)

actually said:


> This fat fuck ended the stream _during_ a cutscene and proceeded to talk for a solid 5-10 minutes instead of just letting it finish. Naturally, he thought he was hilarious, but he's also just mystified that it was slow tonight
> 
> Edit: All credit to Detractor Beam (https://twitter.com/pigxdestroyer) for the fast as fuck video:
> 
> ...


"I'm out of time tonight" as he antagonizes his viewers and is a douchebag on purpose but then he sits in chat until at least 25 minutes past clockout to whine about money.


 (screenshot via Tevin)
Also RIP story I guess, and the first half of the stream tomorrow until after break will be In The Lab boredom.


----------



## Haunter (Apr 24, 2019)

bearsintrees said:


> "I'm out of time tonight" as he antagonizes his viewers and is a douchebag on purpose but then he sits in chat until at least 25 minutes past clockout to whine about money.
> View attachment 736477 (screenshot via Tevin)
> Also RIP story I guess, and the first half of the stream tomorrow until after break will be In The Lab boredom.



He was feeling quite chatty after the stream had ended


----------



## Draza (Apr 24, 2019)

Time to hit the gin tonight.


----------



## kebab4you (Apr 24, 2019)

From what I've read the later towers are near impossible without grinding/spending cash for better gear. I don't think Phil will get that far into them though if he's planning on doing multiplayer tomorrow also.


----------



## Wing Zero (Apr 24, 2019)

Haunter said:


> View attachment 736481



Does he refuse to host Max cause he's being polite, or is he terrified of his more exceptional fans finding out there's better streamers and ditching his ass? You be the judge. 



kebab4you said:


> View attachment 736483
> From what I've read the later towers are near impossible without grinding/spending cash for better gear. I don't think Phil will get that far into them though if he's planning on doing multiplayer tomorrow also.



Yeah, he's not gonna get shit done in the towers as they are.


----------



## bearsintrees (Apr 24, 2019)

Haunter said:


> He was feeling quite chatty after the stream had ended





Imagine being someone like Superblindman or whatever his bestial wife is or Kekon, and Phil knows who he sends when he hosts them, but he does it anyway.

But also imagine being someone like Phil who thinks that the people who troll him will see a host and troll someone who genuinely loves what they do and who is always appreciative of their viewers like Maximilian.

Phil fundamentally does not understand Twitch.


----------



## actually (Apr 24, 2019)

bearsintrees said:


> Phil fundamentally does not understand Twitch.



Or, as pointed out by @Wing Zero, he knows that his viewers would go to Max's stream and see someone who's both competent AND friendly playing the game and never come back except to laugh at how shitty Phil really is.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 24, 2019)

actually said:


> Or, as pointed out by @Wing Zero, he knows that his viewers would go to Max's stream and see someone who's both competent AND friendly playing the game and never come back except to laugh at how shitty Phil really is.


I agree and also hardly think there's any overlap with the fans between Phil of all people, and a dude like Max. Dude gets big dick numbers and "haters" aren't going to waste their time spouting memes about Phil and making up shit about what he would say about Max in the first place.

So another lie for Phil making Max of all people not like him because of haters. Maybe he doesn't like you and knows you're just a lolcow, Phil. Just like LTG.


----------



## actually (Apr 24, 2019)

Just to put a fine point on Phil's fuckery for tonight: he pulled his DUR HUR HUR GOTTEM shit at 12:10 AM EST. He was still talking in chat (last message) at 12:28 AM EST. But he was totally out of time, you guys!


----------



## Sparkletor (Apr 24, 2019)

bearsintrees said:


> "I'm out of time tonight" as he antagonizes his viewers and is a douchebag on purpose but then he sits in chat until at least 25 minutes past clockout to whine about money.
> View attachment 736477 (screenshot via Tevin)
> Also RIP story I guess, and the first half of the stream tomorrow until after break will be In The Lab boredom.


Who plays Mortal Kombat or any fighting game for the story? I don't get it. Modern fighting games are meant for online player vs. player. There is no need for story. Kind of like Call of Duty

Why would one of the best video games players in the country think people want to watch him play the tutorial for hours amd hours? Why would he think people are wanting to watch the #1 North American Street Fighter player watch endless cutscenes? Maybe, just maybe, people want to watch a self proclaimed former professional fighting game champion get his shit pushed in while actually playing the game.

But I am just a nudnik. Phil knows what the people want to see. Tutorials and cutscenes. Those are what Mortal Kombat fans love.


----------



## Wing Zero (Apr 24, 2019)

Sparkletor said:


> Who plays Mortal Kombat or any fighting game for the story? I don't get it. Modern fighting games are meant for online player vs. player. There is no need for story. Kind of like Call of Duty



To be fair, Netherrealm Studios has been the poster child for making good story modes in fighting games which attract a lot of people who would normally have no interest in buying or playing fighting games, and MK11's story is their best one yet. There is absolutely desire for more cinematic story modes to be in fighting games, and Capcom got a lot of flak cause their attempts at it weren't even close to matching up.


----------



## JamFlowMan (Apr 24, 2019)

Sparkletor said:


> Who plays Mortal Kombat or any fighting game for the story?


The same person who bought MLB just for the story mode?

He should know the money is in playing online.  Of course the story mode that has already been online for days and seen by anyone who wants to see it has been slow.  The annoyance of "slow" days plus getting bodied online could lead to something good.


----------



## Sparkletor (Apr 24, 2019)

Wing Zero said:


> To be fair, Netherrealm Studios has been the poster child for making good story modes in fighting games which attract a lot of people who would normally have no interest in buying or playing fighting games, and MK11's story is their best one yet. There is absolutely desire for more cinematic story modes to be in fighting games, and Capcom got a lot of flak cause their attempts at it weren't even close to matching up.


I just don't see it. I can't imagine people who don't like fighting games would buy this just because it has a good story. I could be mistaken, but I believe the majority of people who buy Mortal Kombat want to see heads getting punched off and other ridiculous fatalities. The majority of people who play Mortal Kombat don't care about the story of the black guy with robot arms family. 

I think that if the story was removed the gameplay would be the same. Also, if the story swapped out MK characters for original characters it would still make sense. The story and game are forcibly mashed together when they could exist separately.

In my opinion there are certain games that do not require a story. Fighting games. Racing games. Sports games. Pinball. Etc. 

I don't care why knife-hands lizard man is fighting blue ice ninja.


----------



## Comma (Apr 24, 2019)

Wing Zero said:


> To be fair, Netherrealm Studios has been the poster child for making good story modes in fighting games which attract a lot of people who would normally have no interest in buying or playing fighting games, and MK11's story is their best one yet. There is absolutely desire for more cinematic story modes to be in fighting games, and Capcom got a lot of flak cause their attempts at it weren't even close to matching up.


Agreed, the story modes of modern Mortal Kahmbat games are basically 4-to-5-hour-long interactive movies, which is kinda cool in and of itself.

But what DSP fails to capitalise on, is that most - I'd say about 95% of his viewers at any given moment during fighting game streams -  want to see him play online because of the salt. He simply _must_ know this by now, but for some reason he always needs to do his little autistic routine of *tutorial mode => practice movesets against AI => story mode => online mode* as if he's some kind of pro who needs to be aware of every intricate detail and nuance there is to a new fighting game, while we all know he'll drop the game within a matter of months at most, or at least won't play it enough after a while to warrant TEN HOURS of boring his audience with tutorial modes.

I really think it's superstition on DSP's part at this point, where he simply NEEDS to play tutorials because he thinks he'd get bodied instantly get bodied if he'd jump into online mode too quickly. Maybe he simply doesn't realize that his *20+ YEARS* of fighting game experience (let's not forget he actually has this under his belt) nets him fairly easy wins against the scrubs and low to (maybe) mid tier players. Once he gets to that "rank", he always faces people who actually know what they're doing, resulting in the inevitable rage and the eventual wagequit/backburner.

I'd approach it from a completely different angle, though, in this case: play a bit of story mode, like an hour or so, treating it more like a series of episodes instead of one long movie, just so you have a couple of matches under your belt with a particular character => pause story mode to take the character online to see what you're up against => continue story mode (probably playing different characters) => repeat. That way you'll basically please everyone, spreading your chances of people being invested and harvesting that sweet _i n t e r a c t i o n. _
But no, that's not how DSP rolls. He'll just force everyone to either sit through his RAW and UNEDITED mind-numbingly boring playing-against-AI crap or to simply just not watch him during that time. And then he wonders why people are spamming frog emotes consantly and why his streams are "slow and low".

Nothing he could do, I guess.


----------



## Wing Zero (Apr 24, 2019)

Sparkletor said:


> I just don't see it. I can't imagine people who don't like fighting games would buy this just because it has a good story. I could be mistaken, but I believe the majority of people who buy Mortal Kombat want to see heads getting punched off and other ridiculous fatalities. The majority of people who play Mortal Kombat don't care about the story of the black guy with robot arms family.
> 
> I think that if the story was removed the gameplay would be the same. Also, if the story swapped out MK characters for original characters it would still make sense. The story and game are forcibly mashed together when they could exist separately.
> 
> ...



Trust me, you're wrong. People have a lot of nostalgic attachment for these characters, and seeing them have interactions, character growth, and story arcs is a big deal for them. Yes, the gameplay would be the same if the story was removed, but giving people a reason to be invested in these characters matters nowadays. Once again, Capcom got massive flak for their lackluster attempts to bring a cinematic story mode to Street Fighter V and Marvel Infinite, because people want to watch the characters they've grown up with go on crazy adventures and actually grow.

Seeing Johnny Cage get pissed off at his younger self is awesome because you get to experience Johnny's frustration at coming face-to-face with how much of an asshole he used to be before he married Sonya and had his daughter Cassie. Seeing Hanzo Hasashi (Scorpion) finally learn the truth of how his family and clan actually died, only to then immediately realize that he killed the original Sub-Zero in misdirected vengeance is impactful. You can downplay it all you want as "BLUE NINJA RIP OFF YELLOW NINJA HEAD LUL", but it's far more than that now.


----------



## Mask_de_SMITH (Apr 24, 2019)

Haunter said:


> He was feeling quite chatty after the stream had ended
> View attachment 736480
> 
> View attachment 736481
> ...


I could be wrong about this, but didn't Phil say that talking about other streamers besides him got you banned?
Again, he keeps wanting to enforce rules in his Nazi Chat, but he breaks them any chance he gets.

Also, I was at Max's MK11 stream. It wasn't in sub only mode. I wasn't subbed to him and still had the ability to post in the chat. So I've no idea what this GlobalGamer dude is on about.


----------



## bigrigger (Apr 24, 2019)

I've noticed that a lot of former Arcade dwelling players have issues with online (not just mk, all fighters), but DSP is the only one that can't accept that it's never going to be as perfect as playing in person.

If he wasn't such an unlikeable faggot he might be able to get friends round for local play but that's not an option so he's stuck with online play that leaves him daydreaming about the good old arcade days and how he could totally thrash the random first time players he gets crushed by online (the ones that have been religiously been watching those DANG pre-release youtuber SHILLS to get an advantage over him) in person.


----------



## LostMy1stAccount (Apr 24, 2019)

Well, if Dave wouldn't have dicked around for 2 fucking hours in training mode apart from doing 90 minutes of pre-stream, he could've easily beaten the story on the 1st stream and would've had enough time to play online on the second.

The story is about 3 hours of cutscenes and 20-30 minutes of gameplay.


----------



## DiabeticSP (Apr 24, 2019)

MK does normally have a pretty good story mode the past 2 games are so. Its a good way to try out all the characters too.


Phil's issue was playing the tutorial first. Just play the campaign and treat that as warmup.

Now he's going to do that then MORE training mode. Idiot.


----------



## samovski (Apr 24, 2019)

bigrigger said:


> I've noticed that a lot of former Arcade dwelling players have issues with online (not just mk, all fighters), but DSP is the only one that can't accept that it's never going to be as perfect as playing in person.
> 
> If he wasn't such an unlikeable faggot he might be able to get friends round for local play but that's not an option so he's stuck with online play that leaves him daydreaming about the good old arcade days and how he could totally thrash the random first time players he gets crushed by online (the ones that have been religiously been watching those DANG pre-release youtuber SHILLS to get an advantage over him) in person.



It always gets me when he cries online tactics and cahmbos. Isn't everything online for him? He can't play offline because as you said he hasn't got anyone. I never understand that perspective. It's like me saying I only die in BRs because of online lag. How would I know? I've never played lan. He hasn't in about a decade. The last time he played offline iirc was when he played with Rambo. 

I do wonder how he'd fare offline though. Isn't there a video of him getting bodied offline and then shit talked? I think he'd still be getting fucked regularly. Tactics and strategies change over time. Not to mention whole new generations of players with faster reflexes than him.


----------



## Synth (Apr 24, 2019)

samovski said:


> It always gets me when he cries online tactics and cahmbos. Isn't everything online for him? He can't play offline because as you said he hasn't got anyone. I never understand that perspective. It's like me saying I only die in BRs because of online lag. How would I know? I've never played lan. He hasn't in about a decade. The last time he played offline iirc was when he played with Rambo.
> 
> I do wonder how he'd fare offline though. Isn't there a video of him getting bodied offline and then shit talked? I think he'd still be getting fucked regularly. Tactics and strategies change over time. Not to mention whole new generations of players with faster reflexes than him.



He'd still get wrecked offline most of the time.

Even though the gripes he has about online play do exist and there's even times where you (or, at least, I) can visibly see that an outcome could've been different, those aren't his problems. Outside of games that he sort of knows how to play (3S, MvC series, some others... maybe) his problem is that he plays every game like it's Super Turbo and expects it to work. I don't want to go into a multiple-paragraph dissection of how he plays (unless people ask), but it's pretty blatant that he doesn't learn the nuances of each new game he comes across.

Take MK11 as an example, a game I've never played. There's all these fast get-ups, safety rolls, perfect block into counters, and ways to use offensive and defensive "meter" to change the situation you're in more to your advantage at the cost of the resource. DSP spent two hours going through a fuck ton of tutorials to "learn" all of these mechanics, and then he went into story mode where he's cycling between characters he's never going to use and switching them at such frequency that he never really gets much of an understanding of them. Computer AI, at least on the difficulty he's playing at, isn't challenging him enough to force him to utilize all of these mechanics he's "learning", so he's not burning into his muscle memory how to properly execute them -- he's relying on simple jump ins, the AI walking into him, and punishing blatantly unsafe moves. It's not forcing him to learn combos/strings that have hi-low mixups in them, or different ways to follow up those combos if they're blocked to put the opponent in different setups that he can then follow up with something he was setting up as bait or whatever the fuck.

Hours were spent in a tutorial learning mechanics he hasn't used yet, and then more hours were/are spent on a story mode that his viewers don't give a damn about. Meanwhile, everyone he's going to be playing against online has been learning all this shit to use against him. In all seriousness, it wouldn't have been bad had he done the tutorials for the new mechanics like the reversal shit and different ways to wake up, but he was doing things like jumping over projectiles, meaty attacks, and block strings that can set up a mixup, which are all things he damn well knows how to do.

And the kicker is that he didn't get paid for it. Day stream wasn't abysmal, but he was still hovering somewhere around minimum wage, but the night stream netted him a cool $7. Now he's going to feel the pressure to jump online if he wants those numbers to improve, and he's learned nothing about the game, giving his opponents at least a full day's head start on him. He's either going to pick a character he sees can get in relatively easy so he can do the same ST-style low/hi/throw mixup after a jump-in (and get countered out of some of those because he hasn't learned how wakeups work in practice yet), or he will pick Jade because he knows she has decent range on her normals and a few combos he's comfortable with.

Apologies for dragging on about that, but there is a nuance as to why he fails. It's not because he's bad, it's because he gimps himself. Yes, he's still bad, but there's other reasons. It's kinda fucky because some of the stuff he bitches about in online fighters is legitimate, but he minimizes any impact of those statements because of _how_ he plays. He'll miss combos or get dropped inputs because of lag, but he will lose because he doesn't understand the core of the game.


----------



## actually (Apr 24, 2019)

Synth said:


> Day stream wasn't abysmal, but he was still hovering somewhere around minimum wage



He got $140 in cheers and subs yesterday in addition to whatever tips he got. For ~5-6 hours of actual gameplay, that's far better than minimum wage.


----------



## Synth (Apr 24, 2019)

actually said:


> He got $140 in cheers and subs yesterday in addition to whatever tips he got. For ~5-6 hours of actual gameplay, that's far better than minimum wage.



I didn't think it was anywhere near that high. Checking in every once in a while and watching it, it seemed like he was somewhere around $75-80.  Is there anywhere you collate these or somewhere that keeps track without having to go through overrustle searching 'cheer'? Also kinda throws me off because his post-night stream rant had something in it mentioning that the early stream was "Decent", and he usually says that it was good or great for a stream in the vicinity of $30/hr. Maybe he was hoping for more because of how slow the last week's been, and it didn't meet his expectations.

If you wanted a standard, I'd clock his day streams at 5 hours, and the night one at 2. Personally, I count the time he's sitting in front of the mic talking as "work hours", because he at least has to physically be there.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Apr 24, 2019)

Pargon said:


> He mashes in _every_ game and you can really tell how badly it fucks him over in some of them. In Fred Fuchs' TIHYDP of Scarface he specifically points out how Phil picks a bad vehicle for a distribution run just because he's not paying attention in menus and mashes through them.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken Phil's actually said he developed the muscle memory to double tap _every input_ from fighting games to ensure those inputs come out. The problem being of course that he's too exceptional to make that memory specific to games where it'd actually be beneficial to him, rather than a near-universal detriment and liability. Constant doubletapping won't save you in Tetris. You need precision.


It’s not even universally good in fighting games. There are several characters in Tekken that rely on stance mixups or just-frames like Leo, Julia, or the Mishimas where that double tapping will screw you over.


----------



## actually (Apr 24, 2019)

Synth said:


> I didn't think it was anywhere near that high. Checking in every once in a while and watching it, it seemed like he was somewhere around $75-80.  Is there anywhere you collate these or somewhere that keeps track without having to go through overrustle searching 'cheer'? Also kinda throws me off because his post-night stream rant had something in it mentioning that the early stream was "Decent", and he usually says that it was good or great for a stream in the vicinity of $30/hr. Maybe he was hoping for more because of how slow the last week's been, and it didn't meet his expectations.
> 
> If you wanted a standard, I'd clock his day streams at 5 hours, and the night one at 2. Personally, I count the time he's sitting in front of the mic talking as "work hours", because he at least has to physically be there.



I don't post it anywhere publicly except for my monthly summaries posted here (search my posts for "roundup" or "monthly" to find most/all of them). If you ever want to see a breakdown for a given day of cheers/subs, let me know. I use a python script and logs to parse for everything efficiently. Here's yesterday:



Spoiler: Cheerers (# of cheers and total)



firmhighfive cheered [14] times: $28.00 (avg. cheer of $2.00; 35.15% of total)
sambuca2020 cheered [2] times: $8.50 (avg. cheer of $4.25; 10.67% of total)
kalmer94 cheered [1] times: $7.00 (avg. cheer of $7.00; 8.79% of total)
vote_democrat cheered [9] times: $5.61 (avg. cheer of $0.62; 7.04% of total)
alxmastr cheered [2] times: $5.00 (avg. cheer of $2.50; 6.28% of total)
mrpapaveraceae cheered [4] times: $2.00 (avg. cheer of $0.50; 2.51% of total)
gamemasterusedaember cheered [1] times: $2.00 (avg. cheer of $2.00; 2.51% of total)
talk_shlt_get_kissed cheered [2] times: $2.00 (avg. cheer of $1.00; 2.51% of total)
shaokonartist87 cheered [1] times: $2.00 (avg. cheer of $2.00; 2.51% of total)
omnipotentmrdrprofuzi cheered [2] times: $1.00 (avg. cheer of $0.50; 1.26% of total)
bigboyabides cheered [1] times: $1.00 (avg. cheer of $1.00; 1.26% of total)
jkbrute cheered [1] times: $1.00 (avg. cheer of $1.00; 1.26% of total)
cactusgod cheered [2] times: $1.00 (avg. cheer of $0.50; 1.26% of total)
that_dooshkid cheered [2] times: $1.00 (avg. cheer of $0.50; 1.26% of total)
honk_honkler cheered [2] times: $1.00 (avg. cheer of $0.50; 1.26% of total)
falcon32395 cheered [1] times: $1.00 (avg. cheer of $1.00; 1.26% of total)
tantamounter cheered [1] times: $1.00 (avg. cheer of $1.00; 1.26% of total)
insomniaticmeat cheered [1] times: $1.00 (avg. cheer of $1.00; 1.26% of total)
two_bar_king cheered [1] times: $1.00 (avg. cheer of $1.00; 1.26% of total)
ihav4gotn cheered [1] times: $1.00 (avg. cheer of $1.00; 1.26% of total)
carrieddiamondur cheered [2] times: $1.00 (avg. cheer of $0.50; 1.26% of total)
superblindman cheered [1] times: $1.00 (avg. cheer of $1.00; 1.26% of total)
rimlogger cheered [1] times: $0.55 (avg. cheer of $0.55; 0.69% of total)
wetcrab cheered [1] times: $0.50 (avg. cheer of $0.50; 0.63% of total)
howlingwolfjoey cheered [1] times: $0.50 (avg. cheer of $0.50; 0.63% of total)
realtalkmodme cheered [1] times: $0.50 (avg. cheer of $0.50; 0.63% of total)
shutterzen cheered [1] times: $0.50 (avg. cheer of $0.50; 0.63% of total)
goldry_bluszco cheered [1] times: $0.50 (avg. cheer of $0.50; 0.63% of total)
aessay cheered [1] times: $0.50 (avg. cheer of $0.50; 0.63% of total)
soup_gg cheered [1] times: $0.50 (avg. cheer of $0.50; 0.63% of total)
rainbowsparklez007 cheered [1] times: $0.50 (avg. cheer of $0.50; 0.63% of total)





Spoiler: Subs by Tier



# of gifted subs = 1
Gift Sub Recipients = ['blk_mage_ctype (1)']
# of 4.99 subs = 24 by ['supaflash82', 'supaflash82', 'jakileez', 'witwix', 'dragonzord9000', 'carrieddiamondur', 'mgrdesperado', 'rimlogger', 'kingcrimson2', 'fallen1570', 'cl1mmons', 'native_ny', 'beachnoub', 'cactusgod', 'firmhighfive', 'kinggoken', 'pennington', 'scarymanplays', 'juskireign', 'dana_whites_lies', 'bwt56', 'blk_mage_ctype***', 'rainbowsparklez007', 'fleshpudding']
# of 9.99 subs = 0 by []
# of 24.99 subs = 0 by []
# of gift sub renewals = 0 by []



Not sure why supaflash shows up twice, so that might be an error.

Unique cheerers: 31
Total cheers: 63
Final bit total is: $79.66
Average cheer: $1.26

Subs: 24 [24@$4.99, 0@$9.99, 0@$24.99, 1 gifted, 15 Twitch subs (62.50%), 19 total resubs (79.17%), 13 Twitch resubs (54.17%) ]
Gift Sub Renewals: 0 (0.00%)
Known sub money is: $60.00
Total Subs (via decapi): 450
Actual subs who talked in chat: 133

Twitch range is: $139.66


----------



## Synth (Apr 24, 2019)

actually said:


> I don't post it anywhere publicly except for my monthly summaries posted here (search my posts for "roundup" or "monthly" to find most/all of them). If you ever want to see a breakdown for a given day of cheers/subs, let me know. I use a python script and logs to parse for everything efficiently. Here's yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I know you keep track of it pretty diligently, even before I started posting here and mostly just frequented restreams and a few discords. So I guess my cheer approximation was pretty spot on at $75-80, but I typically just ignore the sub stuff save for approximating his average subs over the month. I look at his Twitch subs and Patreon bux as like his YangGang gibs.

At least I understand where the discrepancy is. I don't quite get the sub numbers, though. 19 total resubs, minus the 13 Twitch resubs would leave the other 6 as Amazon Prime ones, I'm guessing? Of the 24 "subs", 16 listed as Twitch (1 gifted), so the rest are Prime? Really weird considering the plummet over the past few days since it's been a month since Succarow and those people weren't going to come back.


----------



## actually (Apr 24, 2019)

Synth said:


> I don't quite get the sub numbers, though. 19 total resubs, minus the 13 Twitch resubs would leave the other 6 as Amazon Prime ones, I'm guessing?



Yeah, any that aren't listed as Twitch subs should be Prime subs. So it would be 15 twitch subs (13 of which were resubs), 1 gifted, and 8 prime subs (6 of which were resubs). So only 4-5 new subs (depending on who got the gift), which only means that they missed at least one month. So if an actual fan was gone for a bit and came back, I think it would show up as a "new" sub even if they had subbed at some point in the past.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Apr 24, 2019)

Day 2 MK11 stream just started

Sub dropped below 450


----------



## That Hedonist Nerd (Apr 24, 2019)

bigrigger said:


> I've noticed that a lot of former Arcade dwelling players have issues with online (not just mk, all fighters), but DSP is the only one that can't accept that it's never going to be as perfect as playing in person.
> 
> If he wasn't such an unlikeable faggot he might be able to get friends round for local play but that's not an option so he's stuck with online play that leaves him daydreaming about the good old arcade days and how he could totally thrash the random first time players he gets crushed by online (the ones that have been religiously been watching those DANG pre-release youtuber SHILLS to get an advantage over him) in person.


Not only that, but if there was an input delay playing online, wouldn't you naturally compensate for it over time, essentially negating that issue? Pretty sure it happens like that with me, and I'm no 'pro'.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 24, 2019)

Well the consensus on what characters are just broken and are just shit I've come across were Liu Kang being broken and Kotal Khan being pretty trash.

Of course things will change with patches(Kollector already had an infinite and there's a big ass beefy 80% combo Geras can do).  But if he resorts to Liu Kang, then you know he will be going in with tier whoring mentality.


----------



## Synth (Apr 24, 2019)

That Hedonist Nerd said:


> Not only that, but if there was an input delay playing online, wouldn't you naturally compensate for it over time, essentially negating that issue? Pretty sure it happens like that with me, and I'm no 'pro'.



You can compensate for latency issues to a certain degree, but it's not consistent.

With the caveat that I've never been a NRS or MK aficionado and don't know how tight the links are in their more recent games or how lenient they are, you can only compensate for latency if it's low enough and consistent.

Now, this doesn't apply to Phil since he plays online exclusively at this point, but going from 2-3 frames of lag online to nothing offline can be a pain in the ass to adjust to and it's why a lot of tourney-level players kind of eschew online play entirely -- it'll fuck up your timing. What would apply to Phil, though, is that if latency isn't consistent, then any adjustment you make isn't going to apply. Having only 1-2f of latency is manageable in terms of being able to react to things, but anything more than that and you can actually have trouble trying to react to certain mixups and situations that require a visual or audio cue. These are the online tactics he complains about, but he's usually only about half right when talking about them and why they're a problem.

When it comes to combos, particularly in "classic" fighting games like Street Fighter (any game that relies more on links than chain combos), latency is a massive issue when it comes to performing higher damage/more difficult/tighter combos and you can't really adjust for it. If latency isn't consistent and you go from 2f of lag to 3f of lag in the middle of the animation of a move (something you won't notice), then the window for your link has shifted without you knowing about it and if it's anything smaller than a 3f window, then you're gonna be fucked.

Latency affects fighting games entirely different than it affects other genres of games. It's not like an FPS or action game where latency will just have the thing you're trying to do come out later than expected and that you can just do it earlier as long as you have time to judge and react. In fighters, there's a chance that what you're trying to do simply won't take place because of latency: if you do the move too early then the old animation hasn't finished recovering and the new one won't start; if you do it too late, then people mashing out reversals (which have input buffers and more leniency) will interrupt your combo because your move was late and it left a frame or two of possible reversal.

It's not quite as simple as adjusting. It's possible, but it's not consistent and there's a reason the FGC still doesn't really have online tournaments or qualifiers for shit whereas other genres of games do.


----------



## That Hedonist Nerd (Apr 24, 2019)

Synth said:


> You can compensate for latency issues to a certain degree, but it's not consistent.
> 
> With the caveat that I've never been a NRS or MK aficionado and don't know how tight the links are in their more recent games or how lenient they are, you can only compensate for latency if it's low enough and consistent.
> 
> ...


From what I've read, most fighters will check latency at round begin and adjust individual pl,ayers input. So, if you have a 200ms latency, and I have a 10ms latency, the game gives me an additional artificial input delay of 190ms, so we're both equally delayed - in theory. Then every so many frames the server will ask about latency again and adjust.

Part of the reason people hated the netcode for SFV is because that was implemented in a lazy way. Latency was checked at the beginning of a round and thats it. If you had a 200ms latency, and I had a 300ms latency because someone was doing something on the network, it would then compensate so we both had 300ms. Then, if after the start of the round my latency dropped back down to 10ms, I'd have an advantage because the game didn't ask for latency in intervals. Instead it was only at round end. So I might have advantage for 2/3 of round 1. Then Round 1 is over, latency is checked and players compensated for and bam, there you go. 

With how most fighters utilize rollback like GGPO, I'd argue that Dave's lack of skill is actually the problem. Since the netcode attempts to predict the players next input and acts on it right away, it can't really deal with button mashing - which is pretty much all he does.

If he really cared about latency, he'd actually play with arcade roms and use something like fightcade which makes it virtually lagless.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Apr 24, 2019)

how the fuck is this pig a gym motivation by sitting in the cumstained couch playing vidya game for 10 hours a day?


----------



## Synth (Apr 24, 2019)

That Hedonist Nerd said:


> From what I've read, most fighters will check latency at round begin and adjust individual pl,ayers input. So, if you have a 200ms latency, and I have a 10ms latency, the game gives me an additional artificial input delay of 190ms, so we're both equally delayed - in theory. Then every so many frames the server will ask about latency again and adjust.
> 
> Part of the reason people hated the netcode for SFV is because that was implemented in a lazy way. Latency was checked at the beginning of a round and thats it. If you had a 200ms latency, and I had a 300ms latency because someone was doing something on the network, it would then compensate so we both had 300ms. Then, if after the start of the round my latency dropped back down to 10ms, I'd have an advantage because the game didn't ask for latency in intervals. Instead it was only at round end. So I might have advantage for 2/3 of round 1. Then Round 1 is over, latency is checked and players compensated for and bam, there you go.
> 
> ...



While what you're saying isn't wrong, I'm not talking about equalizing lag, I'm talking about how it affects what you're trying to do in the game. If you both have the equivalent of 2-3f of lag, it doesn't matter to the person who is on the offensive compared to the person who is on the defensive.

Think of it like playing any sport in the mud: the offensive player is at an advantage because they know what they're going to be doing before the defensive player does, they can adjust to playing in the mud and set themselves so that they don't slip;  the person on defense has to react and also compensate for the mud, and it puts them at a distinct disadvantage. This is the argument when it comes to "online tactics" and shit that "doesn't work irl". You can do whatever the fuck you want on offense if you can compensate for latency; the same does not apply for defense.

It's not just about equalizing input -> actualization latency. Adjusting to the equivalent of 2f of lag and it then having it switch mid-round to the equivalent of 3f, your timing is going to bethrown off, even if it's the same on both sides, and, depending on what kind of character you're playing and your playstyle it can put you in garbage situations: online play heavily favors offensive play. Taking advantage of that knowledge is an entirely different argument, however.

As for rollbacks, yes, that's a thing, but it's also equally terrible and it completely destroys the flow of the game and fucks with your head when trying to determine what your next action is going to be: seeing a throw connect and having it roll back mid-animation to someone hitting you with a c.lp into a mixup situation is going to leave you trying to assess this new situation and leave you at a disadvantage. Rollback is not a solution.

GGPO was pretty solid back in the day, I don't even know if people use it anymore, but it was miles ahead of what existed. I think it actually served as the foundation for Fightcade, but I'm not 100% sure on that. As for Fightcade, the games are still emulated and run at the wrong speeds. I'm not talking about USA vs. JP ST Turbo 1 vs. 0, I'm talking about the ROM itself not running at the right speed. I haven't touched ST in almost a decade and I can tell it's running fast on both Fightcade and 30th Anniversary Collection just by watching the character select screen, and a lot of people even speculate that 30th Anniversary runs closer to the proper speed compared to Fightcade's emulator. Again, I'm not talking about the game setting speed, I'm talking about the speed of the emulator: they both run too fast and it's not hard to see it. I'm not giving DSP excuses because you can relearn the game, but it doesn't make it not a thing, either.

Yeah, DSP's skill is definitely a reason for a lot of his issues (again, I could write an essay on how he plays every game like ST and why it's his biggest problem when he picks up a new game), but it doesn't make the issues that exist go away, either, nor does it de-legitimize the times he's right about netcode issues. I can say it forever, but there is a reason that fighting games do not have qualifiers and big online tournaments when other genres get away with it: latency affects fighters in ways that don't exist in other genres.


----------



## samovski (Apr 24, 2019)

N0thingICanDo said:


> how the fuck is this pig a gym motivation by sitting in the cumstained couch playing vidya game for 10 hours a day?
> 
> 
> View attachment 737010
> View attachment 737011



In fairness seeing Dave and deciding to not end up like him physically is pretty good motivation. If seeing a doughy, jiggly armed man who can barely move and isn't even 40 doesn't make you wanna be more active IDK what will.

Hell, just do 5 minutes of any exercise and you're already in better shape than him.


----------



## That Hedonist Nerd (Apr 24, 2019)

Synth said:


> While what you're saying isn't wrong, I'm not talking about equalizing lag, I'm talking about how it affects what you're trying to do in the game. If you both have the equivalent of 2-3f of lag, it doesn't matter to the person who is on the offensive compared to the person who is on the defensive.
> 
> Think of it like playing any sport in the mud: the offensive player is at an advantage because they know what they're going to be doing before the defensive player does, they can adjust to playing in the mud and set themselves so that they don't slip;  the person on defense has to react and also compensate for the mud, and it puts them at a distinct disadvantage. This is the argument when it comes to "online tactics" and shit that "doesn't work irl". You can do whatever the fuck you want on offense if you can compensate for latency; the same does not apply for defense.
> 
> ...


Man you're really knowledgeable about all this. I never really thought about it. Played the hell out of Mortal Kombat X and I never really had an issue with latency. But I didn't even know latency was even a potential issue. Or, it's in the back of my mind, but it's nothing I thought to much about; if things were off this fight, well it'll be different next fight. 
Though I am anal enough to demand a wired mouse and keyboard, and the keyboard has to use mechanical switches and feature n-key rollover and antighosting, so it's probably I didn't think much about _console _gaming.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Apr 24, 2019)

DSP died to puzzles in the crypt

this guy is legitimately stupid


*"WTF PUZZLE BOSS IN MORTAL KAHNBAHT?"*










As Phil running around in the Crypt like an idiot to unlock useless items as if he is playing a poorly made ARPG game, the *chat is losing patience*


----------



## Synth (Apr 24, 2019)

That Hedonist Nerd said:


> Man you're really knowledgeable about all this. I never really thought about it. Played the hell out of Mortal Kombat X and I never really had an issue with latency. But I didn't even know latency was even a potential issue. Or, it's in the back of my mind, but it's nothing I thought to much about; if things were off this fight, well it'll be different next fight.
> Though I am anal enough to demand a wired mouse and keyboard, and the keyboard has to use mechanical switches and feature n-key rollover and antighosting, so it's probably I didn't think much about _console _gaming.



Well, playing fighters offline for almost a decade when everyone was clamoring for online play, and then finally getting it and it being garbage will do that to ya. Playing casually, all you want is a decent connection, but if you're playing competitively then what you get out of it will be severely diminished. Sure, you can lab with your friends or get some matches in vs. randoms to see what different characters bring to the table so you're exposed to different things and you can practice shit in training mode with more knowledge and having to experiment/investigate much less. But you're gonna run into situations where the game pisses you off because something should or shouldn't have happened because of latency issues.

Though I haven't played BlazBlue online, it supposedly has superb netcode and people generally don't bitch about it, but the game also caters to that style of play: chain combos, offense where you've got a shit ton of block strings and mixups to choose from and you can basically dial them in, shit like that. Not to say it doesn't have tough links and combos, but you can get away with doing a lot less in those games, so latency isn't nearly as much a problem as it is in a more "classic" game.

It's just one of those things that I've said previously in this thread. A lot of people talking about stuff in fighting games in "detractor circles" really don't know what they're talking about and are applying concepts from other genres to fighting games when they really don't fit at all. I know it's not a popular opinion, but Dave really is right about some of this stuff sometimes. Again, what you said wasn't wrong about how the netcode tries to compensate, but it's not enough to fix online play.


----------



## SleepyNibba (Apr 24, 2019)

Why is he wasting his time with the Krypt when he will never use any of the items in there... he hated equipment users in Injustice.

He isnt even opening the chests he passes by but wasted 50k on a fucking trophy, he is such a achievement whore...

Is there something you unlock for exploring the krypt? Like a character? That would be the only reason he would waste everyones time with this...


----------



## leChinkyRaccoon (Apr 24, 2019)

BusyMaribo said:


> Why is he wasting his time with the Krypt when he will never use any of the items in there... he hated equipment users in Injustice.
> 
> He isnt even opening the chests he passes by but wasted 50k on a fucking trophy, he is such a achievement whore...
> 
> Is there something you unlock for exploring the krypt? Like a character? That would be the only reason he would waste everyones time with this...


It is apparently what lotsa people wanted to see when he finished the story mode. Not either tower mode, or *ON*line play.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Apr 24, 2019)

Absolutely no mods in chat


----------



## Shambler (Apr 24, 2019)

leChinkyRaccoon said:


> It is apparently what lotsa people wanted to see when he finished the story mode. Not either tower mode, or line play.


these lotsa people in phils head need to get with it, no one watches phil for his insightful chest opening


----------



## marlintan (Apr 24, 2019)

Synth said:


> I don't want to go into a multiple-paragraph dissection of how he plays (unless people ask).



:feels bad


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Apr 24, 2019)

"I cant get this fatal blow move to come out! I'm pressing the button dooood!"

"Let's check the input of this move, btw what's the name of this move?"

"*You suck*.....oh............"

Perfect move name for Phil NOT ABLE TO INPUT IT OUT


----------



## Comma (Apr 24, 2019)

He's actually bickering with chat right now and getting angry with them because they don't guide him through some options correctly.

This is painful to watch.

*"You don't know what the fuck you're talking about!":*




Your browser is not able to display this video.


















*"I'm waiting! We'll sit here all day, wasting our fucking time!":*




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## EmperorGoutatine (Apr 24, 2019)

Acts like a total child, refuses to continue until someone in the chat tells him what to do.

Lean in ban:


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Apr 24, 2019)

EmperorGoutatine said:


> Acts like a total child, refuses to continue until someone in the chat tells him what to do.
> 
> Lean in ban:
> 
> View attachment 737168



*Absolutely unable to navigate character Kustomization and throwing a tandrum like a kid because chat refused to help him*


----------



## Comma (Apr 24, 2019)

Okay, he's already yelling at the tv.

"I can't block!" "My moves aren't coming out!" "The input shortcuts are fucking me!" "Stupid shit!" "I can't play this game well with a controller!"

He's facing his second opponent online and he's getting his shit pushed in.


----------



## PieceofShet (Apr 24, 2019)

I have a feeling dsp choose shao khan cause its a preorder character and they tends to be a bit OP... and we know dsp loves OP characters.


----------



## Pargon (Apr 24, 2019)

Comma said:


> Okay, he's already yelling at the tv.
> 
> "I can't block!" "My moves aren't coming out!" "The input shortcuts are fucking me!" "Stupid shit!" "I can't play this game well with a controller!"
> 
> He's facing his second opponent online and he's getting his shit pushed in.



Doesn't he own a several-hundred dollar fight stick of some kind? Why is he using a pad?


----------



## Comma (Apr 24, 2019)

Pargon said:


> Doesn't he own a several-hundred dollar fight stick of some kind? Why is he using a pad?


He just mentioned needing a special Mortal Kombat fight stick, or something. He tried his regular fight stick during the beta, but there was something he didn't like/couldn't do properly with it in MK11. Same goes for the controller, where he claims he can't to back-forward moves properly or some shit.

I don't play fighting games myself at all, so if the above sounds dumb and poorly explained, it's probably because it is.


----------



## Pargon (Apr 24, 2019)

Comma said:


> He just mentioned needing a special Mortal Kombat fight stick, or something. He tried his regular fight stick during the beta, but there was something he didn't like/couldn't do properly with it in MK11. Same goes for the controller, where he claims he can't to back-forward moves properly or some shit.



Jesus Christ. Phil is that 45-year old paunchy Saturday golfer who drops $8k on a new set of clubs convinced they're the x factor for getting him to swing something better than three over par.


----------



## PieceofShet (Apr 24, 2019)

You can turn on display latency so we can see the ms. Why isnt he doing it? hmm...?


----------



## SleepyNibba (Apr 24, 2019)

Yo, This Lu Kang Player is so good.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Apr 24, 2019)

BusyMaribo said:


> Yo, This Lu Kang Player is so good.



I think its just _Phil is garbage _because he refused to block and accusing the LiuKang player of MASHING KAHNBOS


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Apr 24, 2019)

Sparkletor said:


> Any oldheads out there remember the old Mortal Kombat? Fatalities were cool because they were kind of secret and sometimes hard to do. They got even harder in MK2 with new babalities and friendship finishers. In MK3 they had animalities where you had to get to the third round, kill your opponent, perform a secret mercy move to bring them back to life, and then perform the secret move to turn into an animal and destroy them. It was quite an accomplishment to pull off one of these moves.
> 
> In Mortal Kombat 11, Phil pauses the game and it tells him exactly how to do all the fatalities. In my opinion this takes the fun out of the game when every match ends with a fatality. I understand that the gore is the gimmick of Mortal Kombat, but it seems kind of boring to me seeing it every match.



Anyone who knows me on here knows I'm pretty gaming rètarded.

But not with MK.

And bruh. This is where it was at:


----------



## JustStopDude (Apr 24, 2019)

I was once watching a man streaming the previous MK game on youtube. The chat all comes out as audio between rounds. He is blind so to respond to the chat, it has to be audible but if it's during the round, he gets lost in the fight. So every round the guy apologizing for his slow response to questions. 

The guy was wining about 50/50 and explaining how he was figuring shit out. 

Fucking amazing to watch and I learned a lot. 

Literally every single aspect of streaming was being done by a blind person better than DSP and the guy had like 20 people watching. 

Someone asked him if he had a patreon and the guy laughed and said "no... I have a job" 

I wish I remembered his channel name.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 24, 2019)

From what I gathered today:

Phil does everything intentionally and never throws random moves out hoping they work
Other people just spam and don't mean to do certain things
He picks the big slow character like always
Beats scrubs and whines like a total bitch when he gets his first loss
Liu Kang and Sonya gave him some salt
Got salty at the popular phrase "How's the gout Phil?"
Fatal Blow nets him lots of wins
So yeah, as expected.


----------



## actually (Apr 24, 2019)

Regarding the total tantrum Phil threw in the videos @Comma embedded, it's really _really_ important to emphasize that the menu he was being told to check (K/Customization) was literally on the main menu screen. And when he went to the main menu screen, where there are 4 (FOUR) things to choose from, that was when he put the controller down, crossed his arms, and literally said he was going to sit there all stream if he had to until someone told him what to do. He was throwing such an epic bitch-fit that he refused to even read the main menu to see if it was there until multiple people in chat made fun of him and said it was there.

Also, extra special shoutout to MOJOSD, who paid $2 for the privilege of having Phil first bitch at him (following his bitching at suckasurprise, a long-time subscriber) that he didn't know what he was talking about and then having to tell Phil exactly what to press on, whereupon Phil never even pretended to ack(ACKACK)nowledge that in fact both MOJOSD and suckasurprise were 100% correct.

Big wonder why his shit is slowing down.


----------



## Mr.DinkPork (Apr 24, 2019)

Comma said:


> He just mentioned needing a special Mortal Kombat fight stick, or something. He tried his regular fight stick during the beta, but there was something he didn't like/couldn't do properly with it in MK11. Same goes for the controller, where he claims he can't to back-forward moves properly or some shit.
> 
> I don't play fighting games myself at all, so if the above sounds dumb and poorly explained, it's probably because it is.


Thats so weird because every Netherrealm game is basically built around a Gamepad hence the lack of Diagonal Inputs. Ok Baraka has like ONE Diagonal Input but it's nothing too hard.


----------



## MemeGray (Apr 24, 2019)

JustStopDude said:


> I wish I remembered his channel name



Shao Kahn't see
Sub zero vision
No(ob) sightbot
Can't see cage
Kenshi


----------



## BrunoMattei (Apr 24, 2019)

Nurse Ratchet said:


> Anyone who knows me on here knows I'm pretty gaming rètarded.
> 
> But not with MK.
> 
> And bruh. This is where it was at:


----------



## Salubrious (Apr 24, 2019)

Comma said:


> He's actually bickering with chat right now and getting angry with them because they don't guide him through some options correctly.
> 
> This is painful to watch.
> 
> ...



It is absolutely amazing just how fast DSP gets angry as well as the level of his anger.

The only way to even remotely justify this lashing out is if DSP presumed it was troll cheering, and even then it's inappropriate.  Someone is legitimately trying to help him, and when he doesn't see it immediately he resorts to insults and demeaning people literally the moment he can't see what they are trying to explain to him.

A normal person would say "I don't see it, are you sure?"  DSP immediately goes for belittling people; he's begging for help and he still has the fucking gall to immediately lash out.

Like, dood.  YOU are the entertainer.  You are supposed to be explaining the game to your audience, not the other way around.  And you certainly aren't supposed to be cursing out your audience because they aren't answering your begging fast enough.


----------



## Synth (Apr 24, 2019)

Comma said:


> He just mentioned needing a special Mortal Kombat fight stick, or something. He tried his regular fight stick during the beta, but there was something he didn't like/couldn't do properly with it in MK11. Same goes for the controller, where he claims he can't to back-forward moves properly or some shit.
> 
> I don't play fighting games myself at all, so if the above sounds dumb and poorly explained, it's probably because it is.



I'll start doing TL;DRs, I guess, or are those not in vogue anymore?

TL;DR -- He's not wrong about an 8 button layout being weird on an arcade stick, but he can learn it if he wanted to. His pad input problems are his own issue, but he has no incentive to learn a weird layout since he'll quit the game soon enough and it gives him an excuse when he gets tea bagged online.

-----

His problem is one that needs to be figured out, but it's not like it's something that's impossible. It's that NRS games are designed around pads at this point (old MK wasn't, it was designed around arcade sticks because they were played on cabinets), and there's a lot of weird "1 use" buttons for whatever reason.






So that's your typical arcade stick, though the location of the buttons may be different depending on what model you end up with. The majority of fighting games don't use more than 6 buttons (some use 4, some use 5), and typically you would map those to the furthest right/left on the stick depending on what your preference is, and the empty two buttons are just empty -- some people plug them with flat "spacer" buttons so they only have the 6 they intend on using and don't miss hit or lose their place by accident.

MK11's issue is that it has 8 buttons that all get used for different things. You've got your 4 attack buttons and then block and throw -- those six buttons are what's "necessary" and will occupy the normal space used for fighting game buttons. Most fighters use the joystick to block and some combination of the joystick + an attack button(s) for throws, but not here. Now in addition to that you have the Interact button for stage stuff, and the change stance button. You need to find a spot to put those.

If you justify all the attack buttons to one edge, then the last two buttons are going to be really far from where you comfortably rest your fingers during the majority of gameplay (*Edit*: Consequently, the two "spare buttons" are the two used for Fatal Blow, and you really don't want to fuck that up). If you look at the Hori above, you can see how the buttons are arced to mirror the lengths of your fingers, with the index being leftmost. So some sticks try to accommodate this, but it still only feels "natural" for a lot of people to have 3 buttons covered. So the best option seems to be putting the 4 attack buttons in the middle, block/throw on one side which you prefer (your justified side in other games w/ 6 buttons), and interact/stance on the opposite side. It's going to be weird when you first start though, because there's not really any other game you're going to play on an arcade stick where your attack buttons are center justified, and not left/right justified.

*Edit*: The weird part that you have to learn is that you have two buttons to the left of your "light" attacks (in MK it's Front Punch/Kick) that basically doesn't happen in any other fighting game. That's what you have to adjust to. Either those buttons are going to be block/throw or interact/stance. Personally, I'd put block/throw on the right and the Fatal Blow stuff on the left. Block on bottom right so you can hit it more easily with your pinky, since it's your shortest finger.

So, again, this is a situation where what Dave says isn't necessarily wrong, but you can learn how to play on it and it probably wouldn't take you more than 20 minutes. He literally could just fuck around in training mode or arcade for 20-30mins during his break right now and come back with it sorted out, but he won't do that. I'm also pretty sure he realizes he can do this and learn it, but he wants a built in excuse as to why he can't get shit to come out. We know he's not going to stick with the game, so he has no real incentive to learn a weird button layout, and he has an excuse to use when he fucks up and that's good enough for him.


----------



## JustStopDude (Apr 24, 2019)

Haha... Strange rabbit hole when one searches "disabled mk player"....


----------



## LostMy1stAccount (Apr 24, 2019)

Synth said:


> MK11's issue is that it has 8 buttons that all get used for different things. You've got your 4 attack buttons and then block and throw -- those six buttons are what's "necessary" and will occupy the normal space used for fighting game buttons. Most fighters use the joystick to block and some combination of the joystick + an attack button(s) for throws, but not here. Now in addition to that you have the Interact button for stage stuff, and the change stance button. You need to find a spot to put those.


You actually don't need 8 buttons.
5 are enough to play MK11.

You have:
1 = Front Punch
2 = Back Punch
3 = Front Kick
4 = Back Kick
5 = Block

Throw = 1+3
Interactable = 1+2
Stance Switch = 3+4
Fatal Blow (Super) = Stance +Block = 3+4+5

He could go piano with:

1 2 3 4
5

or something like

1 2 5
3 4 (Stance)


Dave has no excuses to not be comfortable with an Arcade Stick in this game.

And even if he uses the ps4 pad. There is no excuse for someone who plays games for a living to have trouble with a back-forward motion on the d-pad.


----------



## Synth (Apr 24, 2019)

LostMy1stAccount said:


> You actually don't need 8 buttons.
> 5 are enough to play MK11.
> 
> You have:
> ...



I figured that there were button combo shortcuts for the weird buttons, but everywhere I looked for "button layout" shit didn't have anything listed for those, it was just people discussing layout as if you needed to use the "weird four" individually for those commands to come out. I was looking to see if there was a way to lessen the amount of buttons needed to be used just to try and simplify it or get rid of stance/interact entirely. That makes it a hell of a lot easier, but Dave would just bitch about having to memorize weird combinations for shit, even though throw (FP+FK) would be exactly the same as it is in Third Strike.


----------



## Maldron the Assassin (Apr 24, 2019)

Synth said:


> Outside of games that he sort of knows how to play (3S, MvC series, some others... maybe) his problem is that he plays every game like it's Super Turbo and expects it to work. I don't want to go into a multiple-paragraph dissection of how he plays (unless people ask)


I would like to know more about his fighting game style. I've learned his approach to soulsborne games since I actually play those but I don't know enough about fighting games to see what he's doing wrong.


----------



## actually (Apr 24, 2019)

Maldron the Assassin said:


> I would like to know more about his fighting game style. I've learned his approach to soulsborne games since I actually play those but I don't know enough about fighting games to see what he's doing wrong.



I would also enjoy reading some in-depth actually knowledgeable writing about Phil's style and where it falls short and so on. @Synth, feel free to make a thread for that so it doesn't get lost in here.

I would also like to share a line from superblindman that is unintentionally (I think?) HILARIOUS:

[2019-04-25 02:27:01 UTC] superblindman: I kind of hate to make an observation, but that guy tleported after knockdown a lot. I would've played it more defensively. 

A literal blind person pointing out Phil's basic ass mistakes


----------



## Dragoonism (Apr 24, 2019)

He struggles against a Erron Black and Scorpion player and suddently the game is a broken piece of shit and he always gets a ton of lag and ofcourse the opponents spams moves and does 80%+ damage that they dont deserve...


----------



## Synth (Apr 24, 2019)

actually said:


> I would also enjoy reading some in-depth actually knowledgeable writing about Phil's style and where it falls short and so on. @Synth, feel free to make a thread for that so it doesn't get lost in here.



I'll think about it, but it's one of those things where video would help a lot to show what he is and isn't doing. Like I haven't touched fighting games seriously in a while, but I can tell what he's fucking up with just by watching. I'd have to watch some shit about exactly how MK11's mechanics work so I can feel assured I'm not assessing it incorrectly.

It's just one of those things I'd end up getting super special about, and I don't know if I want to put that much time into it. I'd want to show comparisons in video side by side's and shit like that, but I'll think about it.


----------



## bearsintrees (Apr 24, 2019)

This is an MK11 bitch instead of a DSP bitch, but why are there still fighting games with full 70 seconds gaps between someone winning and a rematch? Fatalities are boring the second time you see them and if you do them online you're a piece of shit.

Phil does them online btw.

Holy shit, every single match he wins he wastes a minute doing a fatality. This is unwatchable even if he's mad because he's wasting so much of our time.


----------



## LostMy1stAccount (Apr 24, 2019)

bearsintrees said:


> Fatalities are boring the second time you see them and if you do them online you're a piece of shit.


They encourage you to do them because you get an ingame currency for it which unlocks skins and such.

Usually I do a Fatality at the end of a set or if the opponent acted like a bitch,


----------



## bearsintrees (Apr 25, 2019)

LostMy1stAccount said:


> They encourage you to do them because you get an ingame currency for it which unlocks skins and such.
> 
> Usually I do a Fatality at the end of a set or if the opponent acted like a bitch,


I love games that don't respect my time because of making someone else's character blue instead of red. Fuck that.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Apr 25, 2019)

We are near the end of 2nd stream of the day here

DSP gives the worst commentary, boring AF, always connection or the other player's fault

Meanwhile he keeps spamming low jab and* TELLING DICK PUNCH AND GAY JOKES*






Contribution remains abyssymal,

*Top cheer 500bits* (a single one from Blindman, all the other cheers are no more than 100bits, mostly troll cheers)

*Top Tip $2*

He* GAINED 1 SUB *over the course of today's 2 MK11 stream


----------



## actually (Apr 25, 2019)

N0thingICanDo said:


> He* GAINED 1 SUB *over the course of today's 2 MK11 stream



Total Subs (via decapi): 443

LOL NOPE.


----------



## Synth (Apr 25, 2019)

Alright, here's a microcosm of DSP playing MK11 as Super Turbo. The things he does in this small clip are 100% a mirror to what he does in ST.






My mini-dissection actually starts like 3-4 seconds into the clip because it didn't clip right or some shit, whatever, it's fucking shitty Twitch.


We start out with Dave knocked down and actually using his Defensive Meter (vertical shield bar in the corner used for defensive maneuvers), which he's starting to use more frequently, surprisingly. He still only does that one reversal, though I believe each character has 3 for different situations. This is the equivalent to a wakeup reversal in the form of a dragon punch, except it's actually safer.

He then goes into his pretty standard setup for an "overhead mixup", which is the 2nd hit of the small combo he followed up his reversal with. The Scorpion sees it coming and blocks high. This is more of a thing from later fighting games since overheads didn't really exist in ST, but they've been in 3S, SF4, SFV, and are prevalent in pretty much all fighting games nowadays.

Scorp gets out and hits him with a teleport  and knocks him back down.

AND THEN WE SEGUE INTO PEAK ST MODE

After the Scorpion doesn't do anything after the teleport, DSP does two c.fp and walks up and throws the guy. Now, I don't know enough about the game to assess if Raiden can follow that up with anything or not, but part of me wants to say you can't combo off of it, or at least nothing decent. Either way, c.lp (SF's equivalent of c.fp) into throw is a very, very old tactic and still used setup for a "tick throw", which is executing a throw directly after an opponent finishes blocking. You can't throw someone while they're in block/hit stun, and c.lp universally has fast startup and low hit/blockstun, so it's used a lot as a setup. It's a very old, very universal fighting game mechanic.

So Dave gets the throw, let's see what he does afterwards.

He tries jumping in but fucks it up because he doesn't know the timing and Scorpion anti-airs him.

He does the reversal move again to counter Scorpion's low sweep (again, actually using his defensive meter), then walks forward, the Scorpion is expecting something but it never comes, so Dave does some shitty multi-hit move that hits high, then low, Scorpion eats both of those, and then Dave does a c.fp, which again hits, into another tick throw attempt, which the Scorpion techs (tech throw is doing a throw at the same time as your opponent and it basically negates it).

This is all shit he does in ST and basically every fighting game he picks up that he doesn't want to actually learn. He figures out one or two combos and a simple high/low mixup option, and then a simple combo off of each of those two options should they hit.

The big thing is the way he's not capitalizing on all of those hits because he doesn't know any real combos. Now I'll give him a bit of leeway because it's basically Day 1 for him since he only did tutorial/story shit yesterday and NRS games have a lot of weird combos with directional inputs and command moves you have to memorize and it's a lot to take in, to be honest. But it doesn't excuse not learning new stuff, either.

This mentality is why he likes to pick big characters in games he doesn't really want to learn: their throws typically do more damage (or they have command throws), and their normal moves have more range and do more damage (generally), and they don't typically have very complex combos. You can get away with trying to play simple footsies (spacing games) and punishing your opponent, but this shit doesn't translate when you start playing people who are competent at the game.

Again, I could go on for ages, but this is just off a little 15 second clip. The way he plays this stretch is exactly how he plays every fighting game and it's a remnant of what he knows from ST.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 25, 2019)

Synth said:


> Alright, here's a microcosm of DSP playing MK11 as Super Turbo. The things he does in this small clip are 100% a mirror to what he does in ST.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He picked Thanos/Nemesis for the majority of his MvC:I gameplay and you start to notice a bit more about the way he plays those games. Long story short he does the same BnB punish combos, has his Nemesis as anchor since that fucker has super armor on his basic beat down super to go through stuff. Eventually he uses one of the stones, forgot which one, to revive a character if he's just losing in general. He has zero neutral game this way. Also loves that teleport Thanos has.

I brought this up because he really does not like losing, and it was about the same day 1 situations with MK. He really wanted to brag about being top 100 on the leaderboards the first week of a new game that ended up being deader than dirt not too long after.

He's a sore winner and I absolutely hate seeing this guy win, and claiming he has fundamentals and the other opponent doesn't(I brought up the other guy had fundamentals one time in his chat once and he blew up about that comment).

He really does carry on his SF2 "fundamentals" like all games are apart of it. Kinda interesting because he seems very proud of it and when he doesn't adapt to newer games it just blows up in his face.


----------



## Synth (Apr 25, 2019)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> He picked Thanos/Nemesis for the majority of his MvC:I gameplay and you start to notice a bit more about the way he plays those games. Long story short he does the same BnB punish combos, has his Nemesis as anchor since that fucker has super armor on his basic beat down super to go through stuff. Eventually he uses one of the stones, forgot which one, to revive a character if he's just losing in general. He has zero neutral game this way. Also loves that teleport Thanos has.
> 
> I brought this up because he really does not like losing, and it was about the same day 1 situations with MK. He really wanted to brag about being top 100 on the leaderboards the first week of a new game that ended up being deader than dirt not too long after.
> 
> ...



Yeah, MvC games are a bit different because they don't play like traditional fighters at all, but there's still shades of basics in there.

Personally, I wouldn't fault him for using one combo to punish as long as it's semi-optimized, because if you get a free hit in a neutral situation, you should use your most damaging option (which will change depending on how much meter you have) every single time. You can switch it up to a combo that leaves you in a better situation so you have more mixup options when they wake up, but you generally have one or two Bread n Butters you revert to.

If you're going to pick stuff out about his variety of attacks, I'd look more at what he does when the opponent blocks the first hit. Not having a variety of attack options makes you easily read and punished, and that's where he loses it when he ranks up beyond scrubs and literal 10 year olds to fight people who are competent at the game. You can't get away with the same block string into a simple 50/50 or you're gonna get fucked.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 25, 2019)

Synth said:


> If you're going to pick stuff out about his variety of attacks, I'd look more at what he does when the opponent blocks the first hit. Not having a variety of attack options makes you easily read and punished, and *that's where he loses it when he ranks up beyond scrubs and literal 10 year olds to fight people who are competent at the game. You can't get away with the same block string into a simple 50/50 or you're gonna get fucked.*


Really hope he doesn't throw in the towel that fast for the game for him to actually get that far in the ranks like MvC:I. Since it's so new he's getting away with a lot of shit and from the outside you can see if the person he's even fighting knows whats going on.


----------



## Synth (Apr 25, 2019)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> Really hope he doesn't throw in the towel that fast for the game for him to actually get that far in the ranks like MvC:I. Since it's so new he's getting away with a lot of shit and from the outside you can see if the person he's even fighting knows whats going on.


It's gonna come down to how much money he makes. If he's getting paid he'll keep playing it, at least on night streams. Maybe he'll do everyone a favor and break Papavera's heart by retiring Minecraft.


----------



## James Smith (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## samovski (Apr 25, 2019)

SoapQueen1 said:


> View attachment 737726



History and real life says he cries playing every fighting game release in the last 15 years. If it's not lag it's online combos. If it's not online combos it's scrubs just mashing. Never skill difference.

You're great Dark. You surely aren't saying the same things in this game. Any dropped inputs yet?


----------



## That Hedonist Nerd (Apr 25, 2019)

SoapQueen1 said:


> View attachment 737726


I hate hate hate HATE *HATE *how Dave uses the word 'ignorant'.  A person giving an opinion isn't 'ignorant'. They aren't uneducated, unsophisticated, or lacking knowledge or awareness. They are stating an opinion, and the definition for opinion literally is 'not necessarily based on fact or knowledge'., 

He does it all the time, and every time I want to punch him in the cunt.


----------



## Meerkat Ink (Apr 25, 2019)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> He's a sore winner and I absolutely hate seeing this guy win, and claiming he has fundamentals and the other opponent doesn't (I brought up the other guy had fundamentals one time in his chat once and he blew up about that comment).


Here's what I don't get - Why does he have to shit on his opponent every time? Usually, when I play online games and win, I tend to be satisfied with myself for outmatching my opponent, not the other way around. It leaves the impression that he's so insecure about his gaming skills that he has to make it clear that he is so much better than the other guy, who is completely shit and doesn't know anything. He really has a completely backwards understanding of the whole competitive mentality which is fucking amazing considering he was an actual competitive player.


----------



## Pargon (Apr 25, 2019)

Awful Meerkat said:


> Here's what I don't get - Why does he have to shit on his opponent every time? Usually, when I play online games and win, I tend to be satisfied with myself for outmatching my opponent, not the other way around. It leaves the impression that he's so insecure about his gaming skills that he has to make it clear that he is so much better than the other guy, who is completely shit and doesn't know anything. He really has a completely backwards understanding of the whole competitive mentality which is fucking amazing considering he was an actual competitive player.



I'm going to attribute this to my favorite theory (by no means formulated by myself; I just happen to like it a lot) that Phil has to drastically overcompensate for his lack of manhood, physical and otherwise, by acting almost comically macho and masculine. I believe that at some point in his life young Philliam got the impression that the best thing a man can be is a Man's Man (lmao, ghey) and that lesson somehow penetrated his layers of autism and made a cozy nest in his subconscious. Unfortunately over the years it fused with his laziness to form some sort of narcissistic, slothful chimera and so now instead of manifesting in adaptive ways (displaying integrity, maintaining a work ethic, providing for his family first) we get a Big Dick Energy caricature. Crushing water bottles and belching into the mic, like you'd see some beer-swilling superfan do at a football game. Endless stories and revisionist history about his glory days as an academic, a social climber and a Lothario. And yes, every opportunity taken to reassert his dominance, in the only sphere in which he has any chance at all to compete.

I'm not one, but he's a walking Freudian's wet dream.


----------



## samovski (Apr 25, 2019)

Pargon said:


> I'm going to attribute this to my favorite theory (by no means formulated by myself; I just happen to like it a lot) that Phil has to drastically overcompensate for his lack of manhood, physical and otherwise, by acting almost comically macho and masculine. I believe that at some point in his life young Philliam got the impression that the best thing a man can be is a Man's Man (lmao, ghey) and that lesson somehow penetrated his layers of autism and made a cozy nest in his subconscious. Unfortunately over the years it fused with his laziness to form some sort of narcissistic, slothful chimera and so now instead of manifesting in adaptive ways (displaying integrity, maintaining a work ethic, providing for his family first) we get a Big Dick Energy caricature. Crushing water bottles and belching into the mic, like you'd see some beer-swilling superfan do at a football game. Endless stories and revisionist history about his glory days as an academic, a social climber and a Lothario. And yes, every opportunity taken to reassert his dominance, in the only sphere in which he has any chance at all to compete.
> 
> I'm not one, but he's a walking Freudian's wet dream.



Could explain the autism whenever a female is on screen as well. All that "WAHEY GET YOUR TITS OUT LOVE" bullshit. I've always chalked that up to him being a repressed nob goblin. Trying too hard to be a mans man works too though. My head canon is now both. He's convinced himself he's a mans man when really he just wants to _be_ a mans man.


----------



## WeeblesWobble (Apr 25, 2019)

Awful Meerkat said:


> Here's what I don't get - Why does he have to shit on his opponent every time? Usually, when I play online games and win, I tend to be satisfied with myself for outmatching my opponent, not the other way around. It leaves the impression that he's so insecure about his gaming skills that he has to make it clear that he is so much better than the other guy, who is completely shit and doesn't know anything. He really has a completely backwards understanding of the whole competitive mentality which is fucking amazing considering he was an actual competitive player.


Which is pretty funny because if he shits on everyone he beats then he never looks like he's any good. If he shits on everyone that beas him then he looks even worse. It just makes sense to give your opponent props (unless they are actually trash) because then you don't underestimate people and you realize that YOU need to get better. He did it with that WonderWaffle guy and looked like a complete idiot when he double perfected him. "Online play, only the shitty may apply hyuck hyuck hyuck" _gets absolutely bodied_ "That's bullshit dude!!!"


----------



## Mask_de_SMITH (Apr 25, 2019)

Synth said:


> Well, playing fighters offline for almost a decade when everyone was clamoring for online play, and then finally getting it and it being garbage will do that to ya. Playing casually, all you want is a decent connection, but if you're playing competitively then what you get out of it will be severely diminished. Sure, you can lab with your friends or get some matches in vs. randoms to see what different characters bring to the table so you're exposed to different things and you can practice shit in training mode with more knowledge and having to experiment/investigate much less. But you're gonna run into situations where the game pisses you off because something should or shouldn't have happened because of latency issues.
> 
> Though I haven't played BlazBlue online, it supposedly has superb netcode and people generally don't bitch about it, but the game also caters to that style of play: chain combos, offense where you've got a shit ton of block strings and mixups to choose from and you can basically dial them in, shit like that. Not to say it doesn't have tough links and combos, but you can get away with doing a lot less in those games, so latency isn't nearly as much a problem as it is in a more "classic" game.
> 
> It's just one of those things that I've said previously in this thread. A lot of people talking about stuff in fighting games in "detractor circles" really don't know what they're talking about and are applying concepts from other genres to fighting games when they really don't fit at all. I know it's not a popular opinion, but Dave really is right about some of this stuff sometimes. Again, what you said wasn't wrong about how the netcode tries to compensate, but it's not enough to fix online play.


Yeah, I gotta agree with you. I'm not too big a fan of Blazblue, but the netcode is godlike, and this is a game with guilty gear gatlings and typical anime fighter shit. I saw some people playing the latest iteration of the game and the online looked pretty solid.

But yeah, as someone who played fighters for a like a decade, I gotta agree. A lot of detractors don't really have a clue about the importance of latency. It may be something Phil likes to toss around to deflect a loss, but I'll admit that there were times where he was right. Like the earliest version of Dragonball Fighterz had janky as fuck netcode, and it wasn't until the second update that it became relatively decent (although Pigroach still complained about it, because, well he's a scrub).


----------



## DiabeticSP (Apr 25, 2019)

The thing is, the game being suboptimal online compared to in person doesn't really matter. The netcode being playable does, but the fact its not as good as irl is irrelevant, even if Phil is technically correct.

The reason is Phil has not played a single fighting game in person against another human being since he moved across the country. Every single fighting game he's played since like sf4 has been entirely online.

If you only play games online for years "it'd be different in person" stops becoming a justifiable defense. It's not like Phil's learned or practiced offline where his timing could be off. 

If I only play CSGO online, I can't bitch about how I'd do better at a LAN. How the fuck would I know.

Phil will hide behind 4th at Evo his whole life, despite a broken port of a game played in person being increasingly irrelevant to his history of playing games strictly and only online.

Eventually he'll have spent more time playing games online than irl, though I don't quite think we're there yet.


----------



## Qi Meng Dealer (Apr 25, 2019)

SoapQueen1 said:


> View attachment 737726



This is great because thanks to his lazily-uploaded YouTube videos with no editing whatsoever, anyone can actually compile a historical record of DSP's fighting game record if needed. I suspect he's only at a 50% win rate, thereabouts, and that's me being .


----------



## That Hedonist Nerd (Apr 25, 2019)

Awful Meerkat said:


> Here's what I don't get - Why does he have to shit on his opponent every time? Usually, when I play online games and win, I tend to be satisfied with myself for outmatching my opponent, not the other way around. It leaves the impression that he's so insecure about his gaming skills that he has to make it clear that he is so much better than the other guy, who is completely shit and doesn't know anything. He really has a completely backwards understanding of the whole competitive mentality which is fucking amazing considering he was an actual competitive player.


From a sociological point of view, his self-aggrandizement actually lets you understand and know the man at a really deep level.

Dave is extremely emotionally insecure.
Dave lacks metacognition (Self-awareness)


Pargon said:


> I'm going to attribute this to my favorite theory (by no means formulated by myself; I just happen to like it a lot) that Phil has to drastically overcompensate for his lack of manhood, physical and otherwise, by acting almost comically macho and masculine. I believe that at some point in his life young Philliam got the impression that the best thing a man can be is a Man's Man (lmao, ghey) and that lesson somehow penetrated his layers of autism and made a cozy nest in his subconscious. Unfortunately over the years it fused with his laziness to form some sort of narcissistic, slothful chimera and so now instead of manifesting in adaptive ways (displaying integrity, maintaining a work ethic, providing for his family first) we get a Big Dick Energy caricature. Crushing water bottles and belching into the mic, like you'd see some beer-swilling superfan do at a football game. Endless stories and revisionist history about his glory days as an academic, a social climber and a Lothario. And yes, every opportunity taken to reassert his dominance, in the only sphere in which he has any chance at all to compete.
> 
> I'm not one, but he's a walking Freudian's wet dream.



Actually, that may not be far from the truth. He's one of the most emotionally insecure person I've ever come across - especially at his age. He also suffers from the Dunning-Krueger effect - a cognitive bias where people think their ability is greater than it actually is - and he's a textbook case of "NOT EVEN WRONG"

He doesn't appear to have any true personality disorders, just a cognitive dissonance where he wants to believe he's one of the first LPers, how he has a '10 year legacy', and how he's 'awesome at video games', but an overwhelming number of people keep reinforcing that no, Dave, you're not any of those things. 
Add to that the fact that he knows he's begging for money from the public, and begs his parents for money too. Begging your parents, when you're in your late 30s, has to be rough. I'm 42 and it's been about 24 years since I've borrowed money from my mother. 

Lets see, what else... it could be an inferiority complex, which is a subconscious thing normally and results in either the individual achieving amazing things or, more likely, extremely asocial behavior. 

His father may have been really hands off while Dave was growing up, and his mother more strict. That would cause a subconscious resentment of women, which leads to being attracted to women that he can exert force over, to have more power. 
I think he has that, especially since he often speaks of what his mother said, but rarely of what his father said.  And it's an overcompensation when Leanna left after all that time, then so quickly he married Khet (Allegedly married, I'll find out for sure soon enough). Classic scenario.

He's super fascinating from a sociological standpoint.


----------



## Raven'sChild (Apr 25, 2019)

Pure gold when after complaining and complaining about his 'moves not coming out' it was chat that had to tell him he wasn't hitting the correct inputs to accomplish said moves ( a 'wake-up thing'*) and wasn't timing the set of moves correctly for the Khambo 'that wouldn't work online' after chat suggested he go to the training mode and practice this Khambo. 
* hahaha yeah, I don't know anything about Fighting Games.


----------



## actually (Apr 25, 2019)

Raven'sChild said:


> Pure gold when after complaining and complaining about his 'moves not coming out' it was chat that had to tell him he wasn't hitting the correct inputs to accomplish said moves



My favorite part was that he tried to blame it on (of course) online LAHG and bad netcode...and then proceeded to fail at the combo for a minimum of a dozen times in a row against an immobile CPU, making it abundantly clear that it was just failure on his part.


----------



## Slimy Time (Apr 25, 2019)

N0thingICanDo said:


> how the fuck is this pig a gym motivation by sitting in the cumstained couch playing vidya game for 10 hours a day?
> 
> 
> View attachment 737010
> View attachment 737011


Would you want to look like Phil? That was a stealth insult if anything.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (Apr 25, 2019)

Is it possible to play against Dark in MK11 online, and use the most brutal and violent fatalities so his video gets demonetized?


----------



## Schmeckel (Apr 25, 2019)

big ups liquid richard said:


> Is it possible to play against Dark in MK11 online, and use the most brutal and violent fatalities so his video gets demonetized?


But Youtube is just an archive, dood.  What a complete idiot.  He's a LIVE TWITCHSHTREEMER now.  He doesn't make content for Youtube.  What a nudnik.


----------



## Synth (Apr 25, 2019)

Schmeckel said:


> But Youtube is just an archive, dood.  What a complete idiot.  He's a LIVE TWITCHSHTREEMER now.  He doesn't make content for Youtube.  What a nudnik.


"Youtube is just an archive, okay? But these idiots over there who let their poorly programmed computer algorithms do the thinking for them demonetized all of my MK11 videos for... get this... you're gonna die laughing when you hear this. Ready?" *Epic T-Pose*_  "_BECAUSE OF TOO MUCH BLOOD AND VIOLENCE! These idiots are demonetizing my videos, a guy who's trying to make a living here and has been doing this style of khantent for TEN YEARS, because of a little bit of blood and guts. Meanwhile, they let people like PewDiePie stay on the platform after saying the N-word and making all kinds of other racist and sexist jokes. Now, I don't watch his stuff, but I know he's done these things.

"Now, here's the thing. Apparently you can get past the demonetization filter if you use grey-scale or edit out the gore. _BUT I DON'T HAVE ANY EDITING SOFTWARE!  _I told you guys previously that I had to cancel my subscription to Adobe Premiere because I don't have $200 a year to spend on it anymore, and there's no way I'm going to use free editing software because it probably won't work and they won't have good customer support. That's why you pay a lot of money for these programs: you know they're gonna work and they have great support. So Youtube is _ONCE AGAIN _screwing me over and letting the rich get richer." _*Unnecessarily elongated golf clap  "*_Great, great, you guys really know what you're doing over there!"


----------



## BrunoMattei (Apr 25, 2019)

Prediction: he'll drop the game well before even the first DLC character releases.


----------



## Martys_not_smarty (Apr 25, 2019)

BrunoMattei said:


> Prediction: he'll drop the game well before even the first DLC character releases.


I'm guessing even before they announce the first DLC character if they haven't already done so.


----------



## Slimy Time (Apr 25, 2019)

BrunoMattei said:


> Prediction: he'll drop the game well before even the first DLC character releases.


Only to then pick it up for a day or two to try out the characters and whine about how trash they are... Until the next dlc pack.


----------



## Pargon (Apr 25, 2019)

Slimy Time said:


> Only to then pick it up for a day or two to try out the characters and whine about how trash they are... Until the next dlc pack.



What must it be like, being the world's most unfashionable man and still chasing trends all the same?


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 25, 2019)

Pargon said:


> What must it be like, being the world's most unfashionable man and still chasing trends all the same?


He's a gamer dude, he doesn't have time to actually dress well. His autism shoes and jean, and a nice gamer shirt is all he can do. Don't forget about his baggy cargo shorts on those Seattle heat waves.


----------



## Synth (Apr 25, 2019)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> He's a gamer dude, he doesn't have time to actually dress well. His autism shoes and jean, and a nice gamer shirt is all he can do. Don't forget about his baggy cargo shorts on those Seattle heat waves.



D00d, it's 80 degrees in Seattle right now! It's scorching hot outside and people could die!


----------



## Meerkat Ink (Apr 25, 2019)

Synth said:


> "Youtube is just an archive, okay? But these idiots over there who let their poorly programmed computer algorithms do the thinking for them demonetized all of my MK11 videos for... get this... you're gonna die laughing when you hear this. Ready?" *Epic T-Pose*_  "_BECAUSE OF TOO MUCH BLOOD AND VIOLENCE! These idiots are demonetizing my videos, a guy who's trying to make a living here and has been doing this style of khantent for TEN YEARS, because of a little bit of blood and guts. Meanwhile, they let people like PewDiePie stay on the platform after saying the N-word and making all kinds of other racist and sexist jokes. Now, I don't watch his stuff, but I know he's done these things.
> 
> "Now, here's the thing. Apparently you can get past the demonetization filter if you use grey-scale or edit out the gore. _BUT I DON'T HAVE ANY EDITING SOFTWARE!  _I told you guys previously that I had to cancel my subscription to Adobe Premiere because I don't have $200 a year to spend on it anymore, and there's no way I'm going to use free editing software because it probably won't work and they won't have good customer support. That's why you pay a lot of money for these programs: you know they're gonna work and they have great support. So Youtube is _ONCE AGAIN _screwing me over and letting the rich get richer." _*Unnecessarily elongated golf clap  "*_Great, great, you guys really know what you're doing over there!"


I didn't watch the stream and don't know if he actually said this or not but this is indistinguishable from an actual rant he'd have. Spot on.


SkippyLongbottom said:


> He's a gamer dude, he doesn't have time to actually dress well. His autism shoes and jean, and a nice gamer shirt is all he can do. Don't forget about his baggy cargo shorts on those Seattle heat waves.


And if he was TOO BUSY with preparing for _work _ he's straight up wearing the jammy jams. Too bad that his pants go too far up his ass in those :/ Nothing I could do


----------



## Wing Zero (Apr 25, 2019)

Martys_not_smarty said:


> I'm guessing even before they announce the first DLC character if they haven't already done so.



Shang Tsung already got announced, so...


----------



## BrunoMattei (Apr 25, 2019)

Martys_not_smarty said:


> I'm guessing even before they announce the first DLC character if they haven't already done so.



Supposedly the DLC characters include Spawn and Ash from the Evil Dead series.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 25, 2019)

BrunoMattei said:


> Supposedly the DLC characters include Spawn and Ash from the Evil Dead series.


From what I heard they datamined: Sindel, Sheeva, Ash, Terminator, Spawn(?), Nightwolf and someone else, I think.

No Mileena of course to follow their burka combat agenda. Can't have any sex appeal in the game.

edit: From some other rumor:
Shang Tsung, The Joker, Nightwolf, Terminator, Sindel, Spawn, Ash, Fujin, and Sheeva.


----------



## BrunoMattei (Apr 25, 2019)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> From what I heard they datamined: Sindel, Sheeva, Ash, Terminator, Spawn(?), Nightwolf and someone else, I think.
> 
> No Mileena of course to follow their burka combat agenda. Can't have any sex appeal in the game.
> 
> ...



Terminator is the weirdest choice to me. But I guess it's a way to promote the new movie coming out?


----------



## Martys_not_smarty (Apr 25, 2019)

I'm thinking the Terminator goes in the spirit of adding characters from 80's series' you had in the previous games already Jason, Freddy, Predator, Leatherface and a Xeno.  Personally I'd say if you go with Terminator gotta throw in Robocop as well cause kahmahn I mean kahmaaaahhhnnnnn.


----------



## break these cuffs (Apr 25, 2019)

BrunoMattei said:


> But I guess it's way to promote the new movie coming out?


Please be joking.

Oh and Linda Hamilton is back.


----------



## Pargon (Apr 25, 2019)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> From what I heard they datamined: Sindel, Sheeva, Ash, Terminator, Spawn(?), Nightwolf and someone else, I think.
> 
> No Mileena of course to follow their burka combat agenda. Can't have any sex appeal in the game.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meta Junglira (Apr 26, 2019)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> From what I heard they datamined: Sindel, Sheeva, Ash, Terminator, Spawn(?), Nightwolf and someone else, I think.
> 
> No Mileena of course to follow their burka combat agenda. Can't have any sex appeal in the game.
> 
> ...



The Joker?  As in DC's Joker? 
...Without Batman?


----------



## Abe Vigoda (Apr 26, 2019)

Meta Junglira said:


> The Joker?  As in DC's Joker?
> ...Without Batman?


NetherRealm Studios makes Injustice as well, so it’s a bit of in-house cross-promotion I imagine.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 26, 2019)

Abe Vigoda said:


> NetherRealm Studios makes Injustice as well, so it’s a bit of in-house cross-promotion I imagine.


Yes. Injustice 1 had Scorpion as a character, Injustice 2 had Sub-Zero. They also had a MKvsDComics crossover years ago as well so yeah it makes a bit of sense. But I'm still skeptical. I think they had Ninja Turtles in 2 as well.

To be fair I'm not even interested in the game. I played X, but this one has a lot of red flags. Especially with my main being absent, Reptile. I'm just interested in what buttfuckery they are going to pull out of their ass for their DLC.

EDIT: OH yeah regards of Phil's playstyle, he was definitely pulling some Street Fighter 2 fundamentals. He was seriously losing his shit as Noob Saibot. He said he was the worst character and blah blah so he resorted to down jab tick throws. Absolute unit.


----------



## Synth (Apr 26, 2019)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> EDIT: OH yeah regards of Phil's playstyle, he was definitely pulling some Street Fighter 2 fundamentals. He was seriously losing his shit as Noob Saibot. He said he was the worst character and blah blah so he resorted to down jab tick throws. Absolute unit.



Yeah, his Noob play was atrocious. I was actually talking to him just as he got into his stream tonight and suggesting he set the AI to record c.lp/lk and find out what decent combos can punish outside that range, and then to find a block string or two that put him at that range on block so he can try baiting stuff out, but he just ignored it when I know he saw it because he was answering shit I said literally 10 seconds before that when talking about character selection.

I don't even like NRS games, but it's easy to see what simple fundamentals he's not applying to his gameplay. Yeah, you don't have a set of dedicated buttons where you're just setting up frame traps with them, but you can still do the same thing with the auto-combos. I'm sure there's something that's a 3-hit combo he can hit confirm the 1st hit that will push him outside c.lp/lk range on its 2nd hit, and if it connects then finish and do whatever with the EX meter.

He'd rather just tick throw, though.

Edit: Jesus christ, fuck me. He's doing Cetrion tower mode and using tick throws against the fucking AI. And he wonders why he gets his shit pushed in online vs. people who actually learn the game.


----------



## D̥̜̖͗͆̿E̼̰VÔ̦Ȗ̟̹̮͊͋R͊̒ (Apr 26, 2019)

honestly there's nothing wrong with loving your tick throws even in modern fighting games (though he should pick a character suited to that eg. someone who gets strong conversions off a command grab), but


Synth said:


> Edit: Jesus christ, fuck me. He's doing Cetrion tower mode and using tick throws against the fucking AI.


_Tick throws _against AI.  Jesus fucking Christ...


----------



## Synth (Apr 26, 2019)

(______) said:


> honestly there's nothing wrong with loving your tick throws even in modern fighting games (though he should pick a character suited to that eg. someone who gets strong conversions off a command grab), but
> 
> _Tick throws _against AI.  Jesus fucking Christ...



No, there's nothing wrong with using tick throws, but he plays the game like it's ST. He's not even trying to learn the spacing on normals/combos/whatever else in order to set up counterhits, he's just doing shitty auto-combo "mixups" because it has a high hit in it. He gets counterhit out of half of the "mixups" he tries to do because they're not exactly the fastest.

Want to beat Phil? Block and be ready to tech throw. His mixup game is atrocious. IDK if you saw the MvC2 footage I posted where he got destroyed 10-0 vs. a respected player in a money match, but his offense in every game except ST is terrible, because that's the only game he really knows how to play. I'll give him a little bit of leeway in 3S, because it plays fairly similarly to ST, but the reason he uses  Tyrant Slaughter with Urien instead of Aegis Reflector isn't because "Aegis is cheap and for scrubs", it's because his gameplay with it sucks -- he can't do the combos and his mixup on block is atrocious.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 26, 2019)

Synth said:


> Want to beat Phil? Block and be ready to tech throw


Can attest to this. Mirror match with Cetrion. Phil in the corner getting pressured. He attempted 3 throws in a row, all throw breaks. Fucking glorious.

A Noob Saibot got 3 rounds off him in a row. He mentioned how Noob has no mid range but then loses to Noob because of his so called "no mid range". Worst character by the way. Pretty glorious. Can't wait for a compilation later on.

He loves blaming the character and not just, ya know, himself.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Apr 27, 2019)

Another slow stream about to end
*
Terrible contribution as always*


----------



## Sparkletor (Apr 27, 2019)

Synth said:


> his offense in every game except ST is terrible, because that's the only game he really knows how to play.


His Tekken trophy would disagree with that statement.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Apr 27, 2019)

https://twitter.com/pigxdestroyer/status/1121908714171138048


----------



## Synth (Apr 27, 2019)

Sparkletor said:


> His Tekken trophy would disagree with that statement.



I don't care how facetious you're trying to be, dude mostly picked literal throw character King in Tekken 7. Nobody in CT was any good at Tekken, I would've done the same shit, tbh.


----------



## chicken wings (Apr 27, 2019)

SoapQueen1 said:


> View attachment 737726



Imagine having not only have the time but also at being this irate at every negative comment to the point where you have to react to it. Failing at internet presence 101.

I really can't tell if he has skin so thin it has the fragileness of paper or a head so far up his, smelling his own bullshit is the norm.


----------



## LostMy1stAccount (Apr 27, 2019)

So I've heard of multiple YTers now who are in danger of getting their channel demonetized because of MK11.
The algorithm seems to confuse MK11 with irl violence mainly because of the amount of blood. To circumvent that, one has to edit the color of the blood.

Dave doesn't seem to do that and still hasn't said anything about the issue (afaik).

Does that mean 

he doesn't care about YT anymore?
he is somehow safe in that regard?
he is waiting for the right moment to use YT as an excuse to wagequit MK11?


----------



## Phil Factor (Apr 27, 2019)

LostMy1stAccount said:


> Does that mean
> 
> he doesn't care about YT anymore?
> he is somehow safe in that regard?
> he is waiting for the right moment to use YT as an excuse to wagequit MK11?



It seems very confusing because on the first day he acknowledged about the videos getting flagged for too much violence/gore. 

His format for his recent streams has been to take each character, test them out in single player, and then take them online. Add in a cookie cutter title for Youtube SEO and you figure he's really trying to milk out a catalogue for MK11. This is why he didn't want to touch Days Gone because he believed the game was only good for 1 stream tops. As much as Phil says he fucking hates Youtube he still puts on his 'professional' act for the intros/outros of those videos.


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Apr 27, 2019)

chicken wings said:


> Imagine having not only have the time but also at being this irate at every negative comment to the point where you have to react to it. Failing at internet presence 101.
> 
> I really can't tell if he has skin so thin it has the fragileness of paper or a head so far up his, smelling his own bullshit is the norm.



Both.

Always both.


----------



## Comma (Apr 27, 2019)

The only person in DSP's chat that enjoys him playing against the AI for hours is an actual blind person.


----------



## Salubrious (Apr 27, 2019)

Comma said:


> The only person in DSP's chat that enjoys him playing against the AI for hours is an actual blind person.
> 
> View attachment 739273



I can't (I mean, I probably can) believe that DSP is still playing the AI in this fucking game.

LOL, as I was typing that, he lost to Frost and complained that the AI was reading his inputs.

Edit:  DSP now complaining that the end boss is using too many counterhits even though she spent the first half of the fight just absorbing kicks to the face.


----------



## gaarashatan (Apr 27, 2019)

MY MOVES ARENT COMING OUT!

HOW WAS I SUPPOSE TO BLOCK THAT ONLINE?!

god i love phils excuses. phil you couldnt block a punch even if you could see the future

edit: WHA I COULDNT BLAHHH--I COULDNT DUCK! 

phil is starting to have st-st-st-stutter problems


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 27, 2019)

gaarashatan said:


> MY MOVES ARENT COMING OUT!
> 
> HOW WAS I SUPPOSE TO BLOCK THAT ONLINE?!
> 
> god i love phils excuses. phil you couldnt block a punch even if you could see the future


Apparently Kano is worst than Noob. Yet he has lost to every Noob so far.

Now Phil is bitching about low jab being stupid because he's been hit by his own tick throws. 

He picked Kano because he has a command grab. Didn't bother with the other variant. 

Now it's constant whining today until a win or loss. Either way, he's spouting word salad about nonsense to make it seem like he knows what he's talking about. 

Definition of a pattern player. Tries to play every character like they all have the same playstyle.


----------



## Comma (Apr 27, 2019)

It's funny, because he said during pre-stream today was going to be a "chill MK11 stream".

Not even 2 hours later he's cursing, literally yelling at the television, talking shit about opponents, the game and the developers, all while people in chat are getting banned when they dare to say anything about this behavior.

What makes it even funnier, is his constant whining about not wanting to spend more than $30 on Days Gone because it sucks, but then streaming 15+ hours of a game he spent $60 on while constantly yelling about how that game sucks.

Nothing he could do.


----------



## Synth (Apr 27, 2019)

Dave has an uncanny ability to pick the worst characters on the roster of every fighting game he picks up.


----------



## Salubrious (Apr 27, 2019)

The game fucking sucks.  It's a terrible fucking game because it's too laggy to do anything.

Watch it be like #7 on his best of the year rankings.

Also, DSP HAS TO play Kano for 30 more minutes.  I love when DSP convinces himself that he has to play a character he doesn't like using.

Edit: Tip to DSP.  If a guy is just mashing uppercut, and you can't stop it, that's on you.  Why shouldn't he keep "mashing" when it's working so effectively?

Double Edit: Mashed Super.  Literally every move his opponent does is mashing.  DSP won this match by the way, in case you couldn't figure it out from the complaining.

Triple Edit: DSP seems legitimately pissed off that he won by spamming command throws because "that's all the game allows him to do."

Quadruple Edit: Just as an aside, is Kano supposed to look like Austin Aries for some reason?  (Edit to edit: Apparently so.)


----------



## EmperorGoutatine (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## Salubrious (Apr 27, 2019)

EmperorGoutatine said:


> View attachment 739320



The best part about that facepalm was that it came after a match he had just won handily.


----------



## EmperorGoutatine (Apr 27, 2019)

Salubrious said:


> The best part about that facepalm was that it came after a match he had just won handily.



Its almost as if it's manufactured salt lol


----------



## Salubrious (Apr 27, 2019)

EmperorGoutatine said:


> Its almost as if it's manufactured salt lol



That's a good theory, but I'm not convinced.

I think DSP legitimately believes that he SHOULD be able to win a game by playing a certain way (Plan A), and when he has to change to a Plan B, he gets pissed at the game because Plan A didn't work.

We've seen plenty of examples in single player games when the game forces him to actually think instead of just tanking hits.  A "puzzle boss" if you will.


----------



## Ilscuro (Apr 27, 2019)

I've just watched 10 minutes of his stream and it's just the same old complaints, 'can't block' 'i didn't do that' 'this game sucks' etc, rinse repeat, the idiots who find that entertaining, are just that, idiots!


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 27, 2019)

It's funny because the shit he's doing is exactly what he complains about what his opponent is doing. Maybe theres a glimpse of self reflection of how retarded he sounds when he bitches about his opponent is doing low jabs or low jab throws, "mashing" supers on wake up, or doing anti-airs when he's jumping in each time. 

Because he's been doing that exact same shit since day 1.


----------



## EmperorGoutatine (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## Anonymous Dimwit (Apr 27, 2019)

DSP has a new term for his BS lexicon - Frame Advantage. He says it's basically when you're stuck blahking while another person is attacking you. Of course that only applies against DSP and never for him or any player on the offensive. He also mentioned "Perfect Blahk" as a thing.

We need to start a list of DSP BS technical terms and definitions.


----------



## Shambler (Apr 27, 2019)

DSP really does like to say things only work online for someone who's never played a lot of these in person
bet that grab spam wouldn't work offline dood


----------



## Salubrious (Apr 27, 2019)

Shambler said:


> DSP really does like to say things only work online for someone who's never played a lot of these in person



Not only that, but literally an hour ago he was playing the Novice Tower because he had never used Kano before.

He starts playing online, and he's suddenly an expert on what moves should do, or what moves beat what, or what moves take priority over others.


----------



## JMR (Apr 27, 2019)

He's enjoying really good attendance with MK11: earlier I saw him top 3 in his category with 920-930 viewers. (Though he took a 40% hit, down to ~580 during the break.) He'll be adjusting subs down from 444 to 442. How have cheers and tips been today/throughout his playthrough? Top tip hasn't budged from $10 since prestream and the top cheer is just 222.


----------



## EmperorGoutatine (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## Billericay Dickie (Apr 27, 2019)

JMR said:


> He's enjoying really good attendance with MK11: earlier I saw him top 3 in his category with 920-930 viewers. (Though he took a 40% hit, down to ~580 during the break.) He'll be adjusting subs down from 444 to 442. How have cheers and tips been today/throughout his playthrough? Top tip hasn't budged from $10 since prestream and the top cheer is just 222.


----------



## Xenomorph (Apr 27, 2019)

EmperorGoutatine said:


> View attachment 739389


His fingers must really smell of his nutsack to be smelling them so much.


----------



## Comma (Apr 27, 2019)

JMR said:


> He's enjoying really good attendance with MK11: earlier I saw him top 3 in his category with 920-930 viewers. (Though he took a 40% hit, down to ~580 during the break.) He'll be adjusting subs down from 444 to 442. How have cheers and tips been today/throughout his playthrough? Top tip hasn't budged from $10 since prestream and the top cheer is just 222.



Tips: besides the current top tip of $10, he received at least an extra $14 in tips. Can't be much more than that, though. I'd say $35 tops, but I haven't been paying attention the whole time.
Cheers: he received roughly 1.600 bits during today's stream.

*And I loved how he got angry when doing a sub count, and basically called out viewers for not subbing despite him "playing a hot new release", "covering it in-depth" and getting "tons of views on the stream":*




Your browser is not able to display this video.


















Very positive stream. Not toxic at all. #dspositive


----------



## JMR (Apr 27, 2019)

Amerdos said:


> View attachment 739390


Thank you. I never even thought to look there thinking that there'd be more cheers with all those viewers.


----------



## millais (Apr 27, 2019)

EmperorGoutatine said:


> View attachment 739389


shout out to all the finger sniffers on Twitch for holding it down


----------



## break these cuffs (Apr 27, 2019)

millais said:


> shout out to all the finger sniffers on Twitch for holding it down


Zyori?


----------



## gaarashatan (Apr 27, 2019)

Comma said:


> It's funny, because he said during pre-stream today was going to be a "chill MK11 stream".
> 
> Not even 2 hours later he's cursing, literally yelling at the television, talking shit about opponents, the game and the developers, all while people in chat are getting banned when they dare to say anything about this behavior.
> 
> ...



THIS GAME SUCKS DOOD!


----------



## Salubrious (Apr 27, 2019)

JMR said:


> He's enjoying really good attendance with MK11: earlier I saw him top 3 in his category with 920-930 viewers. (Though he took a 40% hit, down to ~580 during the break.) He'll be adjusting subs down from 444 to 442. How have cheers and tips been today/throughout his playthrough? Top tip hasn't budged from $10 since prestream and the top cheer is just 222.



I love how he hits his second largest audience in 12-18 months and he STILL needs to go on break.

It's amazing how often DSP is his own worst enemy.


----------



## PieceofShet (Apr 27, 2019)

Comma said:


> Tips: besides the current top tip of $10, he received at least an extra $14 in tips. Can't be much more than that, though. I'd say $35 tops, but I haven't been paying attention the whole time.
> Cheers: he received roughly 1.600 bits during today's stream.
> 
> *And I loved how he got angry when doing a sub count, and basically called out viewers for not subbing despite him "playing a hot new release", "covering it in-depth" and getting "tons of views on the stream":*
> ...



Before MK11 he said that MK11 and DG will get him 100+ subs and he will hit the goal.


----------



## Prince Lotor (Apr 27, 2019)

EmperorGoutatine said:


> View attachment 739389


That fucking rabbit looks embarrassed for him


----------



## Comma (Apr 27, 2019)

He just claimed the PS4 USB ports are delayed, and that the wireless connection of the Dual Shock controllers reacts faster.

Oh my lord. 

*"This is a major problem on PS4: USB controllers have fucking delay. The stupid wireless controller is faster to react than a joystick. They fucked up the PS4 so bad the USB ports are delayed. How stupid is that!":*




Your browser is not able to display this video.


















Chat's reaction:


----------



## Treeboy (Apr 27, 2019)

He's actually kinda right, the USB is so bad that using a wireless controller has less delay

But it doesn't matter cause he still sucks anyway


----------



## Genie The Hedgehog (Apr 27, 2019)

Comma said:


>



Out of everything being said to mock him in this screen, how the fuck does "bugged stick delay mechanics" get the timeour/ban? Jesus fuck.


----------



## D̥̜̖͗͆̿E̼̰VÔ̦Ȗ̟̹̮͊͋R͊̒ (Apr 27, 2019)

Treeboy said:


> He's actually kinda right, the USB is so bad that using a wireless controller has less delay
> 
> But it doesn't matter cause he still sucks anyway


This was true of a specific model of dualshock 4 on a specific firmware version, I believe it's been fixed since but I'm not sure.
Regardless it has no effect on his fightstick which in all likelihood has negligibly more input delay than the DS4 (most fightstick PCBs only have a few milliseconds extra; less than a quarter of a frame). He's just spewing all this stuff about delay to cover up how bad he is at the game.

edit: Now he's saying he has his controller plugged into his laptop to charge and "who knows if that affects anything"


----------



## EmperorGoutatine (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## Comma (Apr 27, 2019)

Treeboy said:


> He's actually kinda right, the USB is so bad that using a wireless controller has less delay


Source?



Genie The Hedgehog said:


> Out of everything being said to mock him in this screen, how the fuck does "bugged stick delay mechanics" get the timeour/ban? Jesus fuck.


Messages in the chat client I'm using (Chatty) get a strikethrough retroactively. If there's no reason for the deletion in parenthesis behind the message, it means someone got banned/timed because of a different message after that.


----------



## Coin Ops (Apr 27, 2019)

I just tuned in to hear him say his current character is completely unplayable, just like the other three characters he's played.

Edit: Big yawn. Time to clock out.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Apr 27, 2019)

*"It's not my fault, I didn't lose, the connection is terrible"

"You guys can see it right, I'll show you, see this delay?" (show controller)*







*Chat responded*


----------



## Comma (Apr 27, 2019)

*"Just look at the delay on the screen, guys. Look! Look!"




Your browser is not able to display this video.



















"Again. See that delay? It doesn't do any inputs when I press the button!"




Your browser is not able to display this video.


*
















-edit-  Oh my lord, he found even more excuses. This man. 

*"There's no delay on my dashboard. It's in the game! It's the game itself that's delayed!"*




Your browser is not able to display this video.


















So he went from:

_"The PS4 USB ports are messed up, dood! They fucked them up bad!"_

to

_"It's probably the PS4 as a whole that's being slow! I'm going to reboot it!"_

to

_"It's the game! Look! The game itself is delayed!"_

Three different reasons pulled out of his ass as if it was nothing. What's next? Aliens aiming a (de)tractor beam on his house from outer space causing wireless connections to go haywire?

**


----------



## Violence Jack (Apr 27, 2019)

I will never get sick of "the dEhLAY, doods!" _presses button on stream which is on a delay_


----------



## Optimus Prime (Apr 27, 2019)

I think the real delay going on is with the electrical brain signals firing between what few neurons DSP has in his head.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Apr 27, 2019)

*"It's not my fault and..........................."









"but i believe that................................."*


----------



## Synth (Apr 27, 2019)

AnonymousDimwit said:


> DSP has a new term for his BS lexicon - Frame Advantage. He says it's basically when you're stuck blahking while another person is attacking you. Of course that only applies against DSP and never for him or any player on the offensive. He also mentioned "Perfect Blahk" as a thing.
> 
> We need to start a list of DSP BS technical terms and definitions.



Not to be that guy (again), but frame advantage as a term is actually a thing. I didn't watch the stream so I don't really have context, but considering how you described how he said it, it sounds like he was using it at least mostly correctly. It ties in to how attack animations work, and that's a multi-paragraph explanation, and that's how frame traps and baits/punishes get set up and so on.

Perfect Block is actually a thing, too. In MK11, if you block the moment an attack hits you, you get put in less block stun, take less chip damage, and you can do like a weird reversal thing by using defensive meter, I believe. It's basically like a parry in other games, or like a just frame, only defensive. In the GGXX games they had Instant Blocking, etc. It just took NRS forever to put it in MK because I guess it's kinda weird to have that with block on a button, rather than a joystick command.

This is the only reason Injustice is slightly less garbage than Mortal Kombat, because it doesn't have a block button.


----------



## PinkRibbonScars (Apr 27, 2019)

AnonymousDimwit said:


> DSP has a new term for his BS lexicon - Frame Advantage. He says it's basically when you're stuck blahking while another person is attacking you. Of course that only applies against DSP and never for him or any player on the offensive. He also mentioned "Perfect Blahk" as a thing.
> 
> We need to start a list of DSP BS technical terms and definitions.



Those are legit fighting game terms. The reason why he gets hit when blahking is because he pushes a button while his opponent has frame advantage. And Perfect Block is like a parry system in Mortal Kombat

-edit- ninja'd by Synth


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 27, 2019)

I think Phil just doesn't want to face the facts that he's aging and his reaction time is slowing down.


----------



## gaarashatan (Apr 27, 2019)

"you see that delay? like a quarter of a second delay"

you do realize the average human reaction time is about 250ms. or a quarter of a second... you fuckin twit

youre a joke phil

your reaction time is probably upwards in the 450+ too. so stop trying to sound smart, youre a dipshit


----------



## Synth (Apr 27, 2019)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> I think Phil just doesn't want to face the facts that he's aging and his reaction time is slowing down.



Eh, there's only some truth in that. While your reaction time does slow as you age, there's a negligible difference in the reaction times of someone who's 30 and someone who's 40. It's an individualistic thing and some people are just faster than others, and it also helps if you try to keep that part of your brain active. MLB players can play into their mid-to-late 30s at a rate higher than most other sports (average age is something like 2 years compared to other sports, and some players are in the pros when other sports are still in college, though I suppose this would apply to hockey sometimes, and soccer), and you need to have solid reaction times to hit a 95 mph fastball.

There's plenty of FGC vets in their 40s whose reaction times are just fine, though they will take jabs at themselves about getting old. Playing twitch-reflex games will help you "train" it, although Dave doesn't ever try to improve there, just bitch. I'm only 2 years younger than Dave and my reaction time is around .250 and my color acuity (being able to put minutely different shades of color in the correct order) is pretty sharp, which I find weird considering my eyesight is pretty shit without glasses/contacts in. Hell, I think the difference in reaction time, on average, from 18-30 and 30-40 is like less than 10ms or something.

He's only 37, his reaction time shouldn't be suffering unless it was shit to begin with. I know we joke about him having the body of a 60 year old, but this is more his brain just being slow.

I dunno, maybe that's why I played goalie as a kid when I played hockey.


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Apr 27, 2019)

God he has actually gotten to the point for me where he's just as fucking nails-on-chalkboard irritating in quoted text as he is out loud.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 27, 2019)

Synth said:


> Eh, there's only some truth in that. While your reaction time does slow as you age, there's a negligible difference in the reaction times of someone who's 30 and someone who's 40. It's an individualistic thing and some people are just faster than others, and it also helps if you try to keep that part of your brain active. MLB players can play into their mid-to-late 30s at a rate higher than most other sports (average age is something like 2 years compared to other sports, and some players are in the pros when other sports are still in college, though I suppose this would apply to hockey sometimes, and soccer), and you need to have solid reaction times to hit a 95 mph fastball.
> 
> There's plenty of FGC vets in their 40s whose reaction times are just fine, though they will take jabs at themselves about getting old. Playing twitch-reflex games will help you "train" it, although Dave doesn't ever try to improve there, just bitch. I'm only 2 years younger than Dave and my reaction time is around .250 and my color acuity (being able to put minutely different shades of color in the correct order) is pretty sharp, which I find weird considering my eyesight is pretty shit without glasses/contacts in. Hell, I think the difference in reaction time, on average, from 18-30 and 30-40 is like less than 10ms or something.
> 
> ...


I'm aware of Valle and such in the FGC. I think Phil overestimates his ability to react to things on the fly, and it's online of all things. Might just be a case of Phil pulling johns out his ass to make his mistakes not his fault.

Could always throw in the towel of not being spider-man and go for a more tactical approach to things. Instead of relying on quick aim reflexes, maybe strategize a bit more in terms of fighting games. Doesn't want to think two steps ahead it seems.


----------



## Synth (Apr 27, 2019)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> I'm aware of Valle and such in the FGC. I think Phil overestimates his ability to react to things on the fly, and it's online of all things. Might just be a case of Phil pulling johns out his ass to make his mistakes not his fault.
> 
> Could always throw in the towel of not being spider-man and go for a more tactical approach to things. Instead of relying on quick aim reflexes, maybe strategize a bit more in terms of fighting games. Doesn't want to think two steps ahead it seems.



That's the thing, and why I think it's mostly just him. He was never the best at blocking shit in fast games. He was decent at MvC1, but MvC1 was a completely different game to MvC2 in terms of how fast it was. Marvel 1 had some fast characters with high/lows, but high level tournament play was trying to not get pushed into the corner and grabbed by Red Venom/GWM, and punish people trying to attack with the stupid good assists in that game.

So you get to MvC2, which is ten times faster when it comes to the mixup game, and he suffered. Regardless of what he says, he was never competitive at a tournament level in that game. He might've fared decent in CT locals, but he was maybe barely in the top 5 in the state.

Again, you can look at that footage I posted of him vs. Mixup from ECC and he had issues blocking in that, and he was like 22 at the time. When Guilty Gear XX came out, he tried playing it (it was decently popular in CT and there were some pretty solid players, although we had to cross the state to play each other) and quit after like two months because it was just too fast for him, he kept getting exposed by the game's nuanced mechanics, and he tried playing Sol and he couldn't Dust Loop (of course he would pick Sol).

So you FF to today, and while he's a little bit older, his reaction time shouldn't be so wildly different, and I don't think it really is when I think about the difficulty he had in other games when he was younger. Add in online latency and he probably should be playing the game differently. He bitches about c.lp beating everything, but he never does block strings that push him outside of c.lp range to bait someone into doing it, he just tries to take advantage of it himself and johns it up when it doesn't work. Same shit applies to grabs when we've seen him play people online who were consistently teching his c.lp tick throws.

So I don't think it's necessarily him getting older, but that he always had bad reactions and refuses to try and actually learn how to play the game. Also, he should probably wear his glasses, or get contacts.


----------



## Pargon (Apr 27, 2019)

It always makes me laugh that Phil always expects to pick up a new fighting game and immediately dominate in the same ways and level he did in his heyday with SSF2T. I don't pretend to know a lot about the genre as most of the games I play are menu-driven (I got to state finals in Depression Quest but I try not to make a big deal about it) but it seems to me that there's a learning curve involved with everything and that going from Street Fighter to Mortal Kombat to Guilty Gear would be no exception. That he'll pop in Tekken 8 a few years from now and blame his very first loss on something other than adjustment in skill is a prediction I'll happily put money on


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Apr 27, 2019)

Phil's response:

"I don't now who the fuck that is and I dont care"


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 27, 2019)

Synth said:


> SNIP
> So I don't think it's necessarily him getting older, but that he always had bad reactions and refuses to try and actually learn how to play the game. Also, he should probably wear his glasses, or get contacts.


It's so weird to me how much he's approaching this game. He's not going to ever compete at the next level or offline. He's simply going through the roster one by one and acting like he has to prove something. 

But fuck it, the salt is pretty nice.


----------



## WeeblesWobble (Apr 27, 2019)

I'm watching his stream and he is not very good.

This dude uses a wake up counter attack almost every single time. It's like playing street fighter and waking up with a dragonpunch 8 times out of ten.


----------



## Shambler (Apr 27, 2019)

WeeblesWobble said:


> I'm watching his stream and he is not very good.


but he got 4th place at evo! no the games just bad is all


----------



## Sparkletor (Apr 27, 2019)

Phil's age is not the only factor in his reaction time. It's unknown how much he currently drinks, but he was a heavy drinker anyone point. He is also yawning all the time because he doesn't get enough sleep.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 27, 2019)

WeeblesWobble said:


> I'm watching his stream and he is not very good.
> 
> This dude uses a wake up counter attack almost every single time. It's like playing street fighter and waking up with a dragonpunch 8 times out of ten.


Yeah and he's playing a character he already played online with so he went full on in tryhard.

He sure does like to spout "mid-range" a lot like its the games meta.


----------



## EmperorGoutatine (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## Synth (Apr 27, 2019)

"This fucking sucks"

Yep, it does, Dave. It sure does.


----------



## bigrigger (Apr 27, 2019)

I think his TV is just not in game mode cause hes a fucking retard, that would explain a lot actually.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 27, 2019)

Jacqui Briggs does seem pretty fun to play I'll admit, hate the aesthetics though. Phil doesn't like getting out-footsied.

Just heard this jobber said "If you want me to play Days Gone so bad, why don't you donate it to me?"


----------



## Violence Jack (Apr 27, 2019)

bigrigger said:


> I think his TV is just not in game mode cause hes a fucking exceptional individual, that would explain a lot actually.


I can't remember is that a thing with modern tvs? I'm still using a weird 2010 plasma and input is a little delayed on that. Also burn-in is a bitch when you're playing demon's souls or dead rising.


----------



## WeeblesWobble (Apr 27, 2019)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> Yeah and he's playing a character he already played online with so he went full on in tryhard.
> 
> He sure does like to spout "mid-range" a lot like its the games meta.


I realized something not too long ago. Has Phil EVER mentioned frame data playing any fighting game? I guess I noticed it because all the frame data is displayed in the move list on MK11. Yet, he stills asks why things are safe, or why his moves get beat. I have never heard him mention frame data, he only says very obscure fighting games buzz words like "safe, priority" and whatnot. Most good fighting game players understand how the data works and what it means for creating combos.

I think it was yesterday, someone told Phil he needed to learn some new combos. His response was "that's all the combos she has!!" Yeah that's all the combos on the move list. You can string things together yourself for much more damage, but he would need to understand frame data for that to work.


----------



## Shambler (Apr 27, 2019)

WeeblesWobble said:


> I realized something not too long ago. Has Phil EVER mentioned frame data playing any fighting game? I guess I noticed it because all the frame data is displayed in the move list on MK11. Yet, he stills asks why things are safe, or why his moves get beat. I have never heard him mention frame data, he only says very obscure fighting games buzz words like "safe, priority" and whatnot. Most good fighting game players understand how the data works and what it means for creating combos.
> 
> I think it was yesterday, someone told Phil he needed to learn some new combos. His response was "that's all the combos she has!!" Yeah that's all the combos on the move list. You can string things together yourself for much more damage, but he would need to understand frame data for that to work.


phil would also need to humble himself by admitting he needs to learn, and thats just not happening


----------



## bigrigger (Apr 27, 2019)

Violence Jack said:


> I can't remember is that a thing with modern tvs? I'm still using a weird 2010 plasma and input is a little delayed on that. Also burn-in is a bitch when you're playing demon's souls or dead rising.


Yeah its a thing with modern tvs, usually they have a "game mode" separate from the regular mode, I don't really know the specifics of it but if DSP has a cheapo 4k tv without setting game mode it would explain his constant issues with delay where the footage shows none.


----------



## WeeblesWobble (Apr 27, 2019)

I love Phil yelling how opponents "spam" fatal blow, but when he does it he just gives a little laugh.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 27, 2019)

Violence Jack said:


> I can't remember is that a thing with modern tvs? I'm still using a weird 2010 plasma and input is a little delayed on that. Also burn-in is a bitch when you're playing demon's souls or dead rising.


It is a thing.

There is definitely some sort of delay outside game mode. I forgot when they started making them have game modes. It does help with input delays though, even a smidgen. There are other options too like disabling power saving modes within the tv to reduce input lag. I had to resort to doing all kinds of stuff because I was playing Sekiro at the time. Also plugging in a wireless ps4 controller will still not disable the bluetooth, which will also interfere with some devices like a wireless ps4 controller if the TV has some sort of wifi signal(most smart tvs by samsung).



WeeblesWobble said:


> I realized something not too long ago. Has Phil EVER mentioned frame data playing any fighting game? I guess I noticed it because all the frame data is displayed in the move list on MK11. Yet, he stills asks why things are safe, or why his moves get beat. I have never heard him mention frame data, he only says very obscure fighting games buzz words like "safe, priority" and whatnot. Most good fighting game players understand how the data works and what it means for creating combos.
> 
> I think it was yesterday, someone told Phil he needed to learn some new combos. His response was "that's all the combos she has!!" Yeah that's all the combos on the move list. You can string things together yourself for much more damage, but he would need to understand frame data for that to work.


I'm sure he knows Super Turbo inside out with knowing whats unsafe and what not, but he's not the type to memorize numbers, even with ST. He really just eyeballs it and guesses from what is safe or not just based on if he gets punished or not.

Also from what the direction this game is going, they did away with things like huge big dick combos. I believe it's mostly frame traps though I may be wrong. I know that they made it so you cannot cancel normals unless you meter burn unlike the past where you can just cancel shit into fireballs willy nilly.

Just from a perspective from watching Kombat Kasts and observing a few streamers that play like Phil. I will most likely get this game in the future though when it is too late. So it will be worthless talking about it now.


----------



## Synth (Apr 27, 2019)

WeeblesWobble said:


> I realized something not too long ago. Has Phil EVER mentioned frame data playing any fighting game? I guess I noticed it because all the frame data is displayed in the move list on MK11. Yet, he stills asks why things are safe, or why his moves get beat. I have never heard him mention frame data, he only says very obscure fighting games buzz words like "safe, priority" and whatnot. Most good fighting game players understand how the data works and what it means for creating combos.
> 
> I think it was yesterday, someone told Phil he needed to learn some new combos. His response was "that's all the combos she has!!" Yeah that's all the combos on the move list. You can string things together yourself for much more damage, but he would need to understand frame data for that to work.



He definitely does. You have to at least understand it if you're playing fighting games at any kind of competitive level, and he knows ST and 3S well enough, he even played CvS2, and you have to at least understand it for those kinds of games.

As for MK, I'm at a loss, tbh. I'm pretty sure hte game even gives you frame data for the individual moves of a combo, but he refuses to take advantage of that to try and leave himself + or at a minimal - by stopping the combo early. I don't know if he's just blind and doesn't see it, which isn't too far-fetched, or something else. It's fucking mind-boggling.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Apr 27, 2019)

*1.5 hours into his 2 hour late stream*

DSP kept losing and blaming everyone but himself

threw himself on the couch 

_"Guys Im gonna play about 30 more minutes then I'll call it a night, gotta end this, I just can't play this anymore, will I get a win? Maybe, but I have leave anyways, tons of shit to do"_

Chat is disengaged

With 30 min left

*We got a top cheer 162 bits*

*AND NO TIPS, zero, nada, nay ,no , absolutely not, Phil you are a dirty lie....oh wait wrong channel
*

Look at that man's face *enjoying his JAHB*


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 27, 2019)

A thing to keep in mind also is the game has perfect block. So some situations where you think you might be at an advantage might be nullified if they perfect block some shit.

So on top of that, not knowing the frame data at all and being ignorant on half the cast, he's usually talking out of his ass.

Edit: By the way, has he won any sets tonight? I think I came in a wee bit late(20 minutes).


----------



## killuminati (Apr 27, 2019)

It's reached the point that he isn't even acknowledging his viewers in-between rounds. Why the fuck are you even streaming then? Just play the game offline. It's not like anyone is giving you money anyway.


----------



## WeeblesWobble (Apr 27, 2019)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> A thing to keep in mind also is the game has perfect block. So some situations where you think you might be at an advantage might be nullified if they perfect block some shit.
> 
> So on top of that, not knowing the frame data at all and being ignorant on half the cast, he's usually talking out of his ass.
> 
> Edit: By the way, has he won any sets tonight? I think I came in a wee bit late(20 minutes).


I don't think I have seen him win any sets. He may have won that Geras mirror match but I wasn't paying attention. 

I actually did not notice that he has not gotten a single tip all night. Ho-Lee Shit


----------



## Synth (Apr 27, 2019)

Quick example of all the shit people have been talking about Dave not doing, and how he bitches about c.fp/c.lp/c.jab beating everything

This Frost player did this like 20 times throughout the matches Dave played against them. A lot of times it was on wakeup after Dave blocked the initial hit, but he fell for the bait every time: the Frost would take a single step backwards after some blocked c.fp's (though the ones in this clip hit, same concept applies), Dave whiffs his c.fp, and he gets counter hit/punished.

This is what Dave doesn't do in this game. It goes much further, but this is like the easiest, most straightforward way that it can be implemented in this game.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Apr 27, 2019)

He is getting destroyed by a Frost Player

_"Guys a few more match then im done"

"This game is so boring, just safe safe safe I can't do anything about it, it bores me, I'd rather go check the tower mode"_


*Im sure the incoming BoredQuit has nothing to do with he received a big fat $0 in Tip for this entire stream









*


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 27, 2019)

Synth said:


> Quick example of all the shit people have been talking about Dave not doing, and how he bitches about c.fp/c.lp/c.jab beating everything
> 
> This Frost player did this like 20 times throughout the matches Dave played against them. A lot of times it was on wakeup after Dave blocked the initial hit, but he fell for the bait every time, whiffed his c.jab, and got counter hit/punished.
> 
> This is what Dave doesn't do in this game. It goes much further, but this is like the easiest, most straightforward way that it can be implemented in this game.


God I hate the way he plays Kollector. The most unique character they introduce and he plays him like he's fucking every other character.

You will notice a lot of things like that clip with the Jacqui Briggs he has played against, and even the Noob Saibots(second worst character by the way according to Phil). They have been actively trying to create good space to make the opponent whiff their attacks and punish accordingly instead of playing rock paper scissors hoping they beat their move.

Phil fucking hates that the smart players are actively trying to have good footsies in a MK game of all games.


----------



## WeeblesWobble (Apr 27, 2019)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> God I hate the way he plays Kollector. The most unique character they introduce and he plays him like he's fucking every other character.
> 
> You will notice a lot of things like that clip with the Jacqui Briggs he has played against, and even the Noob Saibots(second worst character by the way according to Phil). They have been actively trying to create good space to make the opponent whiff their attacks and punish accordingly instead of playing rock paper scissors hoping they beat their move.
> 
> Phil fucking hates that the smart players are actively trying to have good footsies in a MK game of all games.


In what way is Noob the second worst character????


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Apr 27, 2019)

Wow in the last minute of his stream he finally got the first and only tip, *a fat $5 from MauriceWhiteGhost*

Phil:
_"Oh look Maurice something just tipped me $5, finally got a tip tonight, oh my gahd, let's put you on the leaderboard, *whoever that was*"_

You gotta be fucking kidding me..............someone tips a toxic pig like him and he cant even spell the guy's name out?

*Imagine how Maurice feels right now..........*

Chat is infuriated


----------



## WeeblesWobble (Apr 28, 2019)

N0thingICanDo said:


> Wow in the last minute of his stream he finally got the first and only tip, *a fat $5 from MauriceWhiteGhost*
> 
> Phil:
> _"Oh look Maurice something just tipped me $5, finally got a tip tonight, oh my gahd, let's put you on the leaderboard, *whoever that was*"_
> ...


Guy gets one single tip and couldn't muster up the energy to give a fuck about the guy. What a complete and utter dick.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 28, 2019)

WeeblesWobble said:


> In what way is Noob the second worst character????



Short answer: Phil lost with him a lot
Long answer: Noob doesn't have any good mid range and when he's pressured he cannot do anything but down jab down jab to tick throw and that he fucking sucks. 

Kano is the worst of the worst according to him. Same reason. Can't Kombo, has no way of getting in(lol), mid range sucks.

Have you noticed a mid range pattern yet?


----------



## WeeblesWobble (Apr 28, 2019)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> Short answer: Phil lost with him a lot
> Long answer: Noob doesn't have any good mid range and when he's pressured he cannot do anything but down jab down jab to tick throw and that he fucking sucks.
> 
> Kano is the worst of the worst according to him. Same reason. Can't Kombo, has no way of getting in(lol), mid range sucks.
> ...


Maybe he should play against Max's Noob. Why doesn't he play someone like Sub Zero, Kabal or Baraka then? Obviously he just has garbage footsies. He does seem to have an issue managing space in MK.


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Apr 28, 2019)

N0thingICanDo said:


> View attachment 739664
> Phil's response:
> "I don't now who the fuck that is and I dont care"
> View attachment 739673



Is there even one instance in recorded/dhakumented D$Pisstory (excluding that really old one where he was cock-snorkeling Twitch to get into some program.. and talked to DarkSidella?) where he has just answered a simple yes/no question with yes/no without some kind of unnecessary thundercunt remark slopped onto the end? [_i.e. above-quoted post, which I know is accurate, even if paraphrased._] Or some hapless verbal slush that he repeats 3-6x to underscore that he has no idea? [_i.e. Twitch & Chill(?) Stream: Episode "DSP HurrDurrs In Abject Perplexity Over the Definitely Not-A-Fucking-AZN Girlfriend's Engagement Ring for 5 Solid Minutes"._]

I say this all the fucking time but every aspect of his social behavior just screams rage & insecurity because micropenis. And I'm not even trying to be a snide gash when I say this.

Also, that answer confirms that he definitely knows who Chris is, & that he's constantly compared to him.

Edit: I had moar thunks.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 28, 2019)

WeeblesWobble said:


> Maybe he should play against Max's Noob. Why doesn't he play someone like Sub Zero, Kabal or Baraka then? Obviously he just has garbage footsies. He does seem to have an issue managing space in MK.


Haven't seen much of chindler chandler ninja dagger but I'll believe it since he's a lot more of a lab monster compared to Phil who thinks he can Super Turbo his way to victory.

Just even talking and watching Phil makes me want to play the game to be honest but god damn the roster blows.


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Apr 28, 2019)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> God I hate the way he plays Kollector. The most unique character they introduce and he plays him like he's fucking every other character.


I wonder if Phil ever realises the irony of playing as Shao Khan's tax/debt collector.


----------



## Comma (Apr 28, 2019)

https://twitter.com/TheyCallMeDSP/status/1122363517066043392 
(http://archive.md/M5vfE)







Well, this pretty much says it all, doesn't it? He'd rather bore his audience to death with an extra 5+ hours of him playing against AI than to take the L and try to improve his shit or at least provide some in-depth commentary while playing against others online, even if he's losing to them.


----------



## WeeblesWobble (Apr 28, 2019)

Comma said:


> https://twitter.com/TheyCallMeDSP/status/1122363517066043392
> (http://archive.md/M5vfE)
> 
> View attachment 740021
> ...


Should have played Days Gone. People would have showed up. Not many big streamers are doing it and it was made for that fancy PS4 pro he bought. Although it's yet another zombie game it's decent and is pretty long.


----------



## Salubrious (Apr 28, 2019)

Comma said:


> Well, this pretty much says it all, doesn't it? He'd rather bore his audience to death with an extra 5+ hours of him playing against AI than to take the L and try to improve his shit or at least provide some in-depth commentary while playing against others online, even if he's losing to them.



I love how DSP creates his own personal hell.

Like yesterday when he said he HAD to play Kano for 30 more minutes even though he thought the character sucked.  It's amazing that DSP has all the freedom in the world and still manages to create his own schedule as something that he hates.  Like his Twitter poll that he then threw out because "the trolls" rigged it.  How the fuck do trolls rig a multiple choice poll that you create?  Why is there a choice on the poll that you wouldn't play even if trolls rigged it?  Was the point of the poll to see what game "the trolls" wanted him to play so he could purposely discard it?

If DSP wanted to have a chill stream where he doesn't have to think a lot, why not play a pure button masher like Dynasty Warriors or Hyrule Warriors?  Why not play MLB, but an actual exhibition game instead of grinding through career mode that he hates?  Why not play Splatoon to mix up the FPS type games?

It's absolutely fascinating how he thinks he needs to format his schedule to get "maximum interaction".  Does he think that playing single player MK11 today is really going to bring in the "interactions"?  It's like he knows he needs to play MK11 because it's the hot new release, but he doesn't actually want to play it, so he chooses the mode that will hurt his ego the least.  Then when he loses, he can just say that the AI read his inputs.

Edit: If he wanted to really have a super chill fun stream, he could buy Monopoly or Uno right now for $4 each.


----------



## Synth (Apr 28, 2019)

Comma said:


> https://twitter.com/TheyCallMeDSP/status/1122363517066043392
> (http://archive.md/M5vfE)
> 
> View attachment 740021
> ...



What irritates me the most about this is that he refuses to pick any of the characters that he complains about having a strong mid-range game when he mentions it's that part of the game where he's losing all his matches.

So he's either amazingly stupid and refuses to try characters that seem to be good at the part of the game that's most important, or he knows his excuse is bullshit and that if he picks those characters and fails to win then all of his previous excuses were nothing more than excuses. It's not uncommon in fighting games to hear players talk about how certain things are problems for their character, that they need to figure out a way to either stop something, avoid a situation where it's useful as much as possible, or just find an option where they still take damage but it's minimized. With DSP it's just impossible to do anything.

So I dunno, it's either the pig being pigheaded or refusing to act out of fear of being exposed.

Today should be interesting, though. It doesn't matter what he puts on his Twitter or how many times he says it during stream, his chat is going to be going off the rails about it being boring and pestering him to play online. He'll call everyone stupid and that Mr. Professional Hardcore Gamer Guy needs a break from online play and then his chat will retaliate and spam frogs.

I love that spamming a global emote is a thing in his chat now and that it triggers him so much. It's so beautiful.


----------



## Salubrious (Apr 28, 2019)

Synth said:


> With DSP it's just impossible to do anything.



DSP plays new video games the same way my Mom's 75+ year old aunts and uncles use computers.

The instant they get to something they haven't done before, they throw their hands up in the air and say it's impossible.


----------



## leChinkyRaccoon (Apr 28, 2019)

The guy is reluctant to change much. play style included, as you pointed out before he treats this, and most other fighters like they are ST. He did seem to do pretty well with the Druid girl, Cerion? At least for the tail end of his matches with her, and she had a strong zoning game. Injustice 2, and what the NRS games do seem to have strong zoning characters typically. You think Phil might realize that at some point? He has played all of the *Modern Era* Mortal Kombats and Injustices after all.


----------



## Pargon (Apr 28, 2019)

Comma said:


> https://twitter.com/TheyCallMeDSP/status/1122363517066043392
> (http://archive.md/M5vfE)
> 
> View attachment 740021
> ...





			
				The Biggest Cockmongling Faggot In God's Creation said:
			
		

> I owe it to my viewers to be playing something that will entertain us all.



You mean like MK11 _during your very first stream_ when you literally put the brakes on the playthrough to have a tantrum until people told you precisely how to proceed through the menus?

You mean like Minecraft, when you literally wouldn't progress in the game unless your viewers were paying for the privilege to tell you how to do so?

You mean like your Sonic Adventure 2 playthrough, where you spent nearly an hour struggling through the last stage and all the while insulting people who liked the game?

You mean like your Half-Life 2 playthrough, where you blew _hours_ constantly reloading to chase two gimmicky cheevos in the name of bumping your gamerscore?

You mean like your first run of literally every From Software game, where after your first inevitably embarrassing session you immediately jump on the internet to find ways to cheese your way through the game instead of improving and innovating, all to protect your ego?

You mean like your playthroughs of Metal Gear Solid 3 (_both of them_), where you blatantly refused to utilize ~90% of the resources the game gives the player, up to and including the feature that provides you precisely what you demand of your audience: contextually-appropriate tips and strategies?

You mean like your Sly Cooper playthrough, where you spent ~30 minutes attempting to make one single jump?

You mean like your Super Mario Sunshine playthrough, which you held for ransom for months after receiving said ransom via Patreon? You know, the thing your _viewers_ contribute to?

You mean like your Persona 3 playthrough, where you ragequit the final boss?

You mean like your Scarface playthrough, where you unnecessarily input the same cheat code for hours to advance only to, again, ragequit the game?

You mean like your Madden sessions, where you repeatedly restarted the same game after a crash, sometimes after just losing the coin toss, because you completely refused to take an L?


If you really believe you owe your viewers real entertainment, Phil, if you believe that in the bowels of your soul, then you owe them becoming absolutely everything that you are not.

Until you do that, you can rot.


----------



## Synth (Apr 28, 2019)

leChinkyRaccoon said:


> View attachment 740079
> 
> The guy is reluctant to change much. play style included, as you pointed out before he treats this, and most other fighters like they are ST. He did seem to do pretty well with the Druid girl, Cerion? At least for the tail end of his matches with her, and she had a strong zoning game. Injustice 2, and what the NRS games do seem to have strong zoning characters typically. You think Phil might realize that at some point? He has played all of the *Modern Era* Mortal Kombats and Injustices after all.



Yeah, he did okay with her but I don't think he enjoyed his time playing as her. What you described is why I personally dislike NRS games to begin with and why I think they're bad fighting games. The characters all play way too similarly and even looking at characters singularly, there's very little room to develop a personal style because of button limitations and that all the combos are pre-defined. You can't eschew damage for a setup if you get a sub-optimal opener: you can't down someone in a way you want to at a distance you want to unless you open up with a particular button, it's kinda dumb, imo.

Anyway, I think he went like 50/50 in his Cetrion mirrors. One match was close and the other he got completely outplayed. And his chat was giving him more shit for using Cetrion and seeing her as boring than they do for his throw spam with Geras. It's like why people hated Morrigan/Doom in MvC3. Sure, it was a legitimate tactic, but it's just projectile spam and incredibly boring to watch and a pain in the ass to get in on when done correctly. Even at tournament level nobody enjoys watching that shit and those players are routinely rooted against, so I don't 100% fault him for not wanting to go that route.

That toilet part from the article is pretty funny, though considering the context. But honestly, nobody likes Slayer players. He's got that stupid bite and his mixup game is lazy as fuck. The only thing remotely interesting about the character are some of his extended air combos.


----------



## Comma (Apr 28, 2019)

The game is SO laggy that former pro fighting game player DarksydePhil needs a break from Mortal Kombat 11. It has worn him out, dood!






Also this:





Is he baiting people who normally only watch him for his rage into watching him play against the AI?  I wonder if we get some fake clown rage today...

-edit- 

He just said people who tell him to play online today will be banned.


----------



## Coin Ops (Apr 28, 2019)

I just tuned in and the first thing I hear is "So when I moved across the country to Washington" oh fuck me lol.

Stepped away for a few minutes and came back to "...getting claimed by third party people because YouTube is a piece of shit alright?" Never change, DSP.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Apr 28, 2019)

_1 hour and 20 minutes prestream_ again, and then he of course has to use the bathroom






When he came back, his personal game data got damaged..........





*Bugged WebCam Centering Mechanism DOOOOOOOD*

and a _mature_, fun chat audience


----------



## Salubrious (Apr 28, 2019)

Whew.  DSP got his 100 crouches and 100 stance-switch trophies.

Edit: That "DSP didn't care who his opponent was in the tournament because he could beat anyone" will make some nice detractor videos.

Double Edit: DSP is finally through the tutorial towers.


----------



## Very Honest Content (Apr 28, 2019)

Lost to the A.I. Scorpion.

That was fast.



Spoiler: Phil MK playing spergery within



ETA: After watching Phil's streams both online and off against the AI; he is very bad at using the uppercut counter, which has always been the number one most important skill to have in this series since the first one, unless that's changed in the eight or nine iterations since I stopped playing these.  He's bad both from a placement of where he bases the attempt, meaning he misses as the jump attempt lands short of his swing often, and he's usually pretty early when he does have a decent spacing for the attempt but ends up missing anyway while getting struck many times against anyone half competent or an AI not cucking itself.

Second worst problem I'd say is it looks like he's low blocking when cornered back against a stage's wall a lot of moves coming in above that block level which he complains he can't do anything about when they lead to him getting ravaged.  I guess he's trying to avoid a sweep corner trap attempt constantly because that's the basis of any good Kombat round, uppercut, sweep, special move for the right situation chain offense, but by that point even a duck and uppercut attempt is a better use of the stage wall position than desperately hoping to catch a low block sweep attempt into a counter.

Sad this series has capitulated itself to shit players like Burnell with 'mercy' finishes to bail out bad players, in my day you lost to the other fighter, you were done, no try some more unless you have another round to fight in.  A cornerstone fighting game series based on brutality now with a game mechanic designed to really let you win at any cost to avoid tard rage quitting, but I guess it says a lot about the player who has to benefit from a mercy finish to win the deciding round and then doesn't even offer the same to the other fighter's character in return when they have a chance to reciprocate?


----------



## Salubrious (Apr 28, 2019)

Every time the AI hits a counter, it is always because of reading inputs.


----------



## Haunter (Apr 28, 2019)

Urine is stored in the colon, u guize.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Apr 28, 2019)

Haunter said:


> Urine is stored in the colon, u guize.


fucking hell, soda shot out of my nose
PEE IS STORED IN THE COLON!

VALEDICTORIAN

inb4 YEAH I KNOW ITS STORED IN THE BLADDER I WAS PLAYING 4D CHESS WITH DUH DETRACTORS OKAY?


----------



## EmperorGoutatine (Apr 28, 2019)

I think we found were DSP lays his gout eggs which then become piglets.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Apr 29, 2019)

Wing Zero said:


> To be fair, Netherrealm Studios has been the poster child for making good story modes in fighting games which attract a lot of people who would normally have no interest in buying or playing fighting games, and MK11's story is their best one yet. There is absolutely desire for more cinematic story modes to be in fighting games, and Capcom got a lot of flak cause their attempts at it weren't even close to matching up.


Capcoms problem with story modes in fighting games is that theyve only had 2 attempts: One was an afterthought and the other had a shit budget to begin with. If they genuinely attempted to make one with a big budget they would probably succeed.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Apr 29, 2019)

xenomorph said:


> His fingers must really smell of his nutsack to be smelling them so much.


He's literally this kind of guy from South Park who smells his owns farts and calls it perfume. 



N0thingICanDo said:


> Wow in the last minute of his stream he finally got the first and only tip, *a fat $5 from MauriceWhiteGhost*
> 
> Phil:
> _"Oh look Maurice something just tipped me $5, finally got a tip tonight, oh my gahd, let's put you on the leaderboard, *whoever that was*"_
> ...





Comma said:


> https://twitter.com/TheyCallMeDSP/status/1122363517066043392
> (http://archive.md/M5vfE)
> 
> View attachment 740021
> ...


Phil has this really strange notion, and I sincerely hope this is not how his parents raised him because this would mean his parents are fucking idiots, that punishing people you depend on SOMEHOW will make them feel bad and then they SOMEHOW tend to comply even more/easier. That's really hardcore-religious behavior, as stated many times before the comparison with a cult is spot on. He won't wanna make friends, he wants them to fear him. Congratulations Phil, you are in fact evil, in the literal sense. You make use of the mentally weak. It's no coincidence why most of your sincere fans are literal REEEtards.

_water bottle crunch_


----------



## Prince Lotor (Apr 29, 2019)

Wurstbrot said:


> He's literally this kind of guy from South Park who smells his owns farts and calls it perfume.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, he does this all the time as well. Like when he refuses to even look at his chat or make any commentary whatsoever because he's mad at chat for not giving him munny. It's funny to me watching him sullenly sit there to punish his viewers.

Recent research has shown that punishment is an ineffective means of behavior moderation https://www.google.com/search?q=punishment+not+effective and that it can even turn into a desirable reward for people who are feeling ignored, see the 'battered wife syndrome' certain elements of his chat exhibit and how his spurgout attempts to punish are the essential reward for the trolling elements of his chat, they are having a little fun with each other but when Papa Phil steps-in and is an asshole to someone in chat the trolling hyenas all start singing along.

I don't think he's capable of changing though, he's quite satisfied with his dysfunctional personality and social failings that led him to this point. In fact the negative attention seems to be the main thing he himself enjoys so he just keeps perpetuating this toxic environment at every opportunity. It's so funny when his chat is actually being positive and just enjoying each other's company while chit-chatting, and then Phil gets jealous and screams 'MEEE!!! REEE!'


----------



## Salubrious (Apr 29, 2019)

Wurstbrot said:


> Phil has this really strange notion, and I sincerely hope this is not how his parents raised him because this would mean his parents are fucking idiots, that punishing people you depend on SOMEHOW will make them feel bad and then they SOMEHOW tend to comply even more/easier. That's really hardcore-religious behavior, as stated many times before the comparison with a cult is spot on. He won't wanna make friends, he wants them to fear him. Congratulations Phil, you are in fact evil, in the literal sense. You make use of the mentally weak. It's no coincidence why most of your sincere fans are literal REEEtards.



That's pretty much how emotionally abusive parents work; they withhold love and/or ignore the child so the child will come crawling back to them begging for forgiveness for whatever slight the child may have made.  Note that the child will very often not even know or be told what the child ever did wrong so that the child is constantly in a state of being afraid to upset their parents with any minor infraction.  It's really quite sick.


----------



## Sparkletor (Apr 29, 2019)

Phil is planning on playing with Brian and Kekkon and maybe some other viewers Sunday. Playing co-op MK will be way more entertaining than Apex because he is so good at Apex that he wins every time.


----------



## Mr.DinkPork (Apr 29, 2019)

Times like these where i wish we had a thread made to archive DSPs fighting game "skill" because it is quite amazing that you can close your eyes during his MK11 gameplay and he could be playing ANY other fighting game


----------



## EmperorGoutatine (May 3, 2019)




----------



## LyteSydeByll (May 3, 2019)

I don't play many fighting games, but I hope one of these matches puts Phil versus someone who knows how to bait his grabs, grab escape, or just punish his turtling strategy he's been running ever since Street Fighter. Each round he attempts 3-4 grabs, totaling something like 10 attempted grabs per match if it goes 3 rounds. And it's working. I don't even know if he's playing ranked, but he's picking on drooling noobs with his 1 combo, only broken up by his grab spam. When called out about it he says that grabbing is super strong and super fast so he's going to use it a lot.


----------



## break these cuffs (May 3, 2019)

EmperorGoutatine said:


>


I think its hilarious u kids talking about DSP. u wouldnt say this stuff to him at lan, hes jacked. not only that but he wears the freshest clothes, eats at the chillest restaurants and hangs out with the hottest dudes. yall are pathetic lol


----------



## BrunoMattei (May 3, 2019)

EmperorGoutatine said:


> View attachment 745674
> 
> View attachment 745684



I doubt anyone would be violent towards him but everyone and their mother would love to call out his bullshit to his face where he can't just ban them from his chat or block on Twitter.


----------



## Psychobilly (May 3, 2019)

"Would you recommend any fighting games online?" gets a flippant "Nope" from Phil.


----------



## ZehnBoat (May 3, 2019)

EmperorGoutatine said:


> View attachment 745684


kind of hard to say shit to his face when he's hiding all the time
_yawn_

all you have to do is say "is it the guy? is that dsp?" and phil would shift into overdrive


----------



## actually (May 3, 2019)

LyteSydeByll said:


> I don't play many fighting games, but I hope one of these matches puts Phil versus someone who knows how to bait his grabs, grab escape, or just punish his turtling strategy he's been running ever since Street Fighter. Each round he attempts 3-4 grabs, totaling something like 10 attempted grabs per match if it goes 3 rounds. And it's working. I don't even know if he's playing ranked, but he's picking on drooling noobs with his 1 combo, only broken up by his grab spam. When called out about it he says that grabbing is super strong and super fast so he's going to use it a lot.



He played against a Geras who was teching most of his throws. Phil took a round, but the Geras beat his ass into the ground for the most part. Naturally, Phil pissed and moaned the whole time with the usual array of excuses. Best one, though, was complaining about jabs into tick throws--you know, Phil's primary tactic.


----------



## BrunoMattei (May 3, 2019)

actually said:


> He played against a Geras who was teching most of his throws. Phil took a round, but the Geras beat his ass into the ground for the most part. Naturally, Phil pissed and moaned the whole time with the usual array of excuses. Best one, though, was complaining about jabs into tick throws--you know, Phil's primary tactic.



Jab into tick throw has been in fighting games since forever. Complaining about that makes you sound like a faggot that doesn't know what their talking about.


----------



## gaarashatan (May 3, 2019)

EmperorGoutatine said:


> View attachment 745674
> 
> View attachment 745684



on the other hand "I CANT TELL YOU WHERE IM GOING OR WHAT IM DOING CAUSE THOSE MENTALLY ILL DETRACTORS WILL BE THERE AND PROBABLY KILL ME, ITS FUCKED UP DOOD!"


----------



## Synth (May 3, 2019)

BrunoMattei said:


> Jab into tick throw has been in fighting games since forever. Complaining about that makes you sound like a faggot that doesn't know what their talking about.



It's been in fighting games forever, yeah, but Dave spends 30 mins in training mode, does character tutorials, fights the AI for 20 minutes, and then goes online to do one combo and tick throw and then bitch about how he's picked another low-tier character who can't get in, whose moves all get beat by everyone else's, and whose projectile/spacing game is lacking.

It's a problem when you talk to people who don't play fighting games and don't understand why tick throws exist and why they work, but his entire playstyle is defined by it because his main game was ST and his best character was DeeJay, who had great jumping normals to get in and good light attacks to set up ticks because of his solid set of mid-range (think just inside shoto c.mk range) normals that could be used for counters.

Considering making a vid/starting a thread about how he plays every fighting game now like how he plays ST and why it limits him, but it's a lot of work I don't know if I feel like doing. So it's not necessarily that he tick throws, but why and how which is the problem.

Edit: You could've been talking about him complaining about it when it fails or work or the other dude doing it to him, but I gave an unnecessarily long-winded response anyway.


----------



## Comma (May 3, 2019)

After today, I don't think anyone can still doubt the fact that DarksquintPhil really needs to wear glasses while playing video games on his television:






*"There's a time in the Krypt??"*




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Draza (May 3, 2019)

EmperorGoutatine said:


> View attachment 745674
> 
> View attachment 745684


When people in real life do confront with his bullshit, this is Phil's response:


----------



## Synth (May 3, 2019)

Comma said:


> After today, I don't think anyone can still doubt the fact that DarksquintPhil really needs to wear glasses while playing video games on his television:
> 
> View attachment 746028
> 
> ...



He's spent how many hours in the Krypt and didn't notice that text in the bottom corner? I don't even own the game and knew it was there just by watching him play.

Further proof that Dave has massive tunnel vision and only sees shit that's directly in the center of his screen.


----------



## LyteSydeByll (May 3, 2019)

Synth said:


> He's spent how many hours in the Krypt and didn't notice that text in the bottom corner? I don't even own the game and new it was there just by watching him play.
> 
> Further proof that Dave has massive tunnel vision and only sees shit that's directly in the center of his screen.


Or whatever flashes on his laptop with $ next to it.


----------



## ZehnBoat (May 3, 2019)

Synth said:


> He's spent how many hours in the Krypt and didn't notice that text in the bottom corner? I don't even own the game and knew it was there just by watching him play.
> 
> Further proof that Dave has massive tunnel vision and only sees shit that's directly in the center of his screen.


didn't phil once bitch about something being off to the corner of the room and that he couldn't see it there?


----------



## LostMy1stAccount (May 4, 2019)

LyteSydeByll said:


> I don't play many fighting games, but I hope one of these matches puts Phil versus someone who knows how to bait his grabs, grab escape, or just punish his turtling strategy he's been running ever since Street Fighter. Each round he attempts 3-4 grabs, totaling something like 10 attempted grabs per match if it goes 3 rounds. And it's working. I don't even know if he's playing ranked, but he's picking on drooling noobs with his 1 combo, only broken up by his grab spam. When called out about it he says that grabbing is super strong and super fast so he's going to use it a lot.


Love the set he played against the Liu Kang player.
Dave keeps throwing him yelling something like: "He never breaks throws, so I'll just keep doing it".
A few rounds in, the Liu Kang keeps throwing him: "Nothing I could dooo!! The throws are too quick and too powerful!"
Also, Dave kept saying that the Liu Kang "spammed combos"
Wtf does "spamming combos" even mean?


----------



## M0L0K (May 4, 2019)

LostMy1stAccount said:


> Wtf does "spamming combos" even mean?


It means he isn’t stopping to let the old man push buttons


----------



## harbinger (May 4, 2019)

LostMy1stAccount said:


> Wtf does "spamming combos" even mean?



It means “playing the game well, being in possession of a superior skill set.”


----------



## Sparkletor (May 4, 2019)

break these cuffs said:


> I think its hilarious u kids talking about DSP. u wouldnt say this stuff to him at lan, hes jacked. not only that but he wears the freshest clothes, eats at the chillest restaurants and hangs out with the hottest dudes. yall are pathetic lol


I wish no harm towards Phil, but the world is a strange place. I'm sure John Lennon and Gianni Versace thought they were safe. An insane fan or detractor could very well snap and attack Phil in real life. Imagine if Wardagleader was a mentally unstable individual and the reprecussions of Phil telling him to quit whining over his brother's death. Or if Lutherkujo snapped over being mocked and laughed at for coming on Phil's stream. Imagine any of the other people Phil has called idiots or told to grow up.

That guy who shot up the Madden tournament was angry enough over video games that he killed.

The world can be dangerous and it only takes pissing off the wrong psycho to have everything go wrong. Just saying it is possible and the amount of shit talking Phil does to his viewers isn't helping.


----------



## ZehnBoat (May 5, 2019)

oh hell, even if he just happened to be caught up in the crossfire he would spin it to him being a victim of mentally ill DEHTRACTORZ
i can see it now
phil gets shot in the leg from some horrid rampage that leaves several other people dead or so
he just happened to be in the wrong place at the wrong time

then phil finally comes home with a tell all about how he was shot "like a bazillion times in the chest" but he "wrestled the shooter" to the ground and it was only after the cops arrived (thanks you worthless idiots ARF ARF ARF) that he realized that he had been shot
all the while the shooter was screaming "sic semper phil" and/or "subscribe to pewdiepie" and/or "ninja is the best strimmer" and/or "time to end your 10 year legacy dood"
and that phil was "the true victim" and was "specifically targeted" by "tervin's army" and now phil has "severe ptsd" and can no longer look at: eggs, black people, the word gout, the word subaru, guns, black people, frogs, golf, anything outside. and now khet has to do everything forever. and he needs a pet cat to help him relax so if you can donate to help him fund his new pet.
then he leans in to ban 25 people who mention that several other people died in the attack so he didn't have it so bad, and reiterates that he was in the fact the true victim

then after someone on youtube who was there says "all phil did was hit the floor and scream 'you can kill khet but spare me, i have a ten year legacy' "

phil will angrily rant about how that person wasn't there, then get in trouble, and back up with "i only said that cuz muh depression"


----------



## break these cuffs (May 5, 2019)

Sparkletor said:


> I wish no harm towards Phil, but the world is a strange place. I'm sure John Lennon and Gianni Versace thought they were safe. An insane fan or detractor could very well snap and attack Phil in real life. Imagine if Wardagleader was a mentally unstable individual and the reprecussions of Phil telling him to quit whining over his brother's death. Or if Lutherkujo snapped over being mocked and laughed at for coming on Phil's stream. Imagine any of the other people Phil has called idiots or told to grow up.
> 
> That guy who shot up the Madden tournament was angry enough over video games that he killed.
> 
> The world can be dangerous and it only takes pissing off the wrong psycho to have everything go wrong. Just saying it is possible and the amount of shit talking Phil does to his viewers isn't helping.





ZehnBoat said:


> oh hell, even if he just happened to be caught up in the crossfire he would spin it to him being a victim of mentally ill DEHTRACTORZ
> i can see it now
> phil gets shot in the leg from some horrid rampage that leaves several other people dead or so
> he just happened to be in the wrong place at the wrong time
> ...


The odds that Phil and any of him homebound fans or detractors will actually be out of their hovels at the same time is exceedingly low. You don't even need to factor anything else into such as the possibility of a shooting in the same state as Phil during a time when he's away from Gout Mansion, let alone it happening to him. Phil's lazy, slovenly lifestyle is his best defense.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (May 5, 2019)

*imagine Phil gettiing through this Tower*


----------



## LostMy1stAccount (May 5, 2019)

N0thingICanDo said:


> *imagine Phil gettiing through this Tower*
> 
> 
> View attachment 747658


This tower was also up during his last MK session. Too bad it was during his 90 minute pre-stream


----------



## N0thingICanDo (May 5, 2019)

*1.5 hours* in, we still in fucking _prestream_ with deadair

who the fuck watch this shit?


----------



## gaarashatan (May 5, 2019)

N0thingICanDo said:


> *1.5 hours* in, we still in fucking _prestream_ with deadair
> 
> who the fuck watch this shit?
> 
> ...



idk if i should hate phil for having deadair stream for almost 2 hrs or feel sorry for his fans who have stuck around that long waiting. 

just a big shit show going on over there huh


----------



## Mask_de_SMITH (May 5, 2019)

Synth said:


> Alright, here's a microcosm of DSP playing MK11 as Super Turbo. The things he does in this small clip are 100% a mirror to what he does in ST.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He has a lot of bad habits from Super Turbo that bleed out into every fucking game he plays, it's stunning to me.

You can see him use a Down+1 into a throw attempt, which would be a tick throw set up in ST, but it doesn't fucking work because it's not adding that many frames on block, so all he's doing is telegraphing his grab attempt. He plays like such a fucking scrub.

Also, I think the reason he's playing Raiden in MK11 is because the character was good in MK9, which he used to go to tournaments for. The only problem is that Raiden is actually one of the worst characters in the game next to Shao Khan (which I'm surprised he didn't play, since he almost always tends to play beefy characters with high-damage normals that let him tank through matches). But from what I can see from this clip, he doesn't know how to perform successful jump-ins, and has no fucking defense whatsoever.

He really is a washout when it comes to fighting games. No wonder he runs to ST whenever he wants to play a fighting game: his brain doesn't know anything else.


----------



## LostMy1stAccount (May 5, 2019)

Brian just bodied Dave hard.

inb4 Brian "magically" starts losing after the next break.


----------



## Comma (May 5, 2019)

What on earth made him think people would be interested in watching fights between him/Kekon/Brian? He removed the one thing that's interesting about him playing MK11: the salt.

This is extremely boring.


----------



## actually (May 5, 2019)

Comma said:


> What on earth made him think people would be interested in watching fights between him/Kekon/Brian? This is extremely boring.



The potential for actual skilled gameplay?


GOTTEM.


----------



## LostMy1stAccount (May 5, 2019)

Comma said:


> What on earth made him think people would be interested in watching fights between him/Kekon/Brian? He removed the one thing that's interesting about him playing MK11: the salt.
> 
> This is extremely boring.



Not gonna lie, watching someone who actually is decent at the game is way more entertaining than watching Dave trying to throw 50 times and bitch for multiple hours.


----------



## Sparkletor (May 5, 2019)

Mask_de_SMITH said:


> He has a lot of bad habits from Super Turbo that bleed out into every fucking game he plays, it's stunning to me.
> 
> You can see him use a Down+1 into a throw attempt, which would be a tick throw set up in ST, but it doesn't fucking work because it's not adding that many frames on block, so all he's doing is telegraphing his grab attempt. He plays like such a fucking scrub.
> 
> ...


Maybe you missed it, Shao Khan was the first character he played right after the hours of tutorials.


----------



## PieceofShet (May 5, 2019)

This is dsps dream come true: He doenst have to play a game, just watch others, make weird noses and wait for the money rolling in... any time... any... time.


----------



## Comma (May 5, 2019)

It's been over an hour and fifteen minutes since he received his last cheer, with the top cheer still being 125 from pre-stream. Hasn't received a single tip since starting the game.

Weird thing is: he actually seems to be having fun with this.

-edit- apparently "fans" will be allowed to join in the fun after the break. Mastersaruwatari thinks this boring DSP/Kekon/Brian section is taking too long, and is ordering DSP to hurry the fuck up:


----------



## EmperorGoutatine (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Comma (May 5, 2019)

He's currently troubleshooting how to create a private lobby live on stream... He went on break, came back after 25 mins only to complain about how the lobby system is broken and he can't get it to work.

Zero preperation went into this.

-edit- Some random dood called CT-8008 joined the lobby and is bodying everyone, teabagging them during and after matches. 

Luckily Brian stepped in for a win against him so the others can play again.


----------



## Cpt_Autismo (May 5, 2019)

Sounds like the top tier fan event we all knew it will become.


----------



## Kheapathic (May 5, 2019)

Was actually home and getting ready to sleep, but heard Dave was gonna have an open lobby in MK11. Sadly I couldn't get into it. Maybe some other time, hopefully.


----------



## bigrigger (May 5, 2019)

This CT-8008 dudes running a fucking train all over DSPs room this is hilarious.


----------



## Synth (May 5, 2019)

Jesus Christ this salt is amazing, all over one dude playing one character that nobody in the lobby knows how to punish the incredibly punishable move they keep getting fucked by.


----------



## Nigel of Ukip (May 5, 2019)

CT-8008 if you ever see this, you're a glorious majestic bastard.
The salt was amazing. All the 0 respect crying was so funny.


----------



## Comma (May 5, 2019)

Calls him an online scrub and garbage player. 

Nice fan event, DSP!

-edit- Aaaaaand ragequit!

-edit2- DSP's raging in chat now, bickering with viewers, handing out bans.


AND he is complaining about the low contributions and threatening to not do this event anymore because of it.


----------



## Psychobilly (May 5, 2019)

That CT guy was in Tevin's chat, it sounded like he was just fucking about with Erron Black.

Though DSP's transition from "he's actually a pretty good player" at the start since he was assuming he was a fan to "scrub player like this guy" in about 30 minutes was pretty hilarious.


----------



## PieceofShet (May 5, 2019)

This was one if the worst dsp streams ever. Was painful to watch even with ctboob dominating them. 

He got 6 dollars in tips after prestream ended.


----------



## Synth (May 5, 2019)

Yo, five minutes after he ended the stream he's still in his own chat bitching about Erron Black and how NRS games always have 1-2 broken characters.

Someone who was in there or capping it post the salty messages, I was watching in a restream and you can't see it for shit.


----------



## actually (May 5, 2019)

PieceofShet said:


> He got 6 dollars in tips after prestream ended.



$32 of the $38 in tips (assuming tip total is accurate) came from our wheely good friend, Rob Warren.


Synth said:


> Yo, five minutes after he ended the stream he's still in his own chat bitching about Erron Black and how NRS games always have 1-2 broken characters.
> 
> Someone who was in there or capping it post the salty messages, I was watching in a restream and you can't see it for shit.



[2019-05-05 23:11:01 UTC] darksydephil: uh no, i'm not. Builds like Erron Black are why people stop playing these games in a month online lol 
[2019-05-05 23:11:18 UTC] darksydephil: i forgot who it was in Injustice 2, was it the red guy who had unblockables online too? 
[2019-05-05 23:11:29 UTC] darksydephil: @Markmccauley he was playing with Sub Zero, not Erron Black 
[2019-05-05 23:11:57 UTC] darksydephil: But yeah, Netherrealm fighthers always have 1-2 characters that are just insane to play against online. Offline I bet he's not that bad 
[2019-05-05 23:12:14 UTC] darksydephil: it's like they based the builds off of easy loops and the like but don't factor in online play at all in the meta, which is stupid 
[2019-05-05 23:12:33 UTC] darksydephil: what kick? the dropkick that's safe on block? lol 
[2019-05-05 23:12:54 UTC] darksydephil: @geneticgamer89 i just said, he was using Sub Zero at that time, not Erron Black 
[2019-05-05 23:13:10 UTC] darksydephil: nobody beat his Erron at all 
[2019-05-05 23:13:13 UTC] darksydephil: and nobody will lol 
[2019-05-05 23:14:05 UTC] darksydephil: oh my god 
[2019-05-05 23:14:06 UTC] darksydephil: ARE YOU BLIND 
[2019-05-05 23:14:22 UTC] darksydephil: i just said multiple times, the guy WAS NOT USING ERRON BLACK AGAINST BRIAN 
[2019-05-05 23:14:27 UTC] darksydephil: if you ask again, i'm going to ban your dumb ass lol


----------



## big ups liquid richard (May 5, 2019)

MK11 on the chopping block now.


----------



## Synth (May 5, 2019)

big ups liquid richard said:


> View attachment 748071
> MK11 on the chopping block now.




Nah, just the viewer lobbies.

Edit: Also, just after that screencap he acknowledged that there were basically 0 contributions after the gameplay started. Is he finally publicly acknowledging he makes most of his money during pre-stream?

He has this weird way of assessing games and what he's doing to try and justify his behavior. If he wants to play a game more for whatever reason, he'll say it's some sort of subset of gameplay he does that isn't attractive to people, so he'll do something else.

He can't afford to drop MK11. There's nothing coming out that he gives a shit about until Rage 2. What is he gonna do, play Days Gone every day, the game he didn't want to play to begin with?


----------



## Sparkletor (May 5, 2019)

big ups liquid richard said:


> View attachment 748071
> MK11 on the chopping block now.


DSP Logic

Phil plays games for fun. The game was fun. He will stop playing it because it didn't make enough money.


----------



## LostMy1stAccount (May 5, 2019)

It baffles me how not even one of guys in the lobby tried to jump back to punish the dropkick/slide mixup. That's all you have to do to beat such "spammer", even with "AHNLINE LAAG".


----------



## actually (May 5, 2019)

Synth said:


> Edit: Also, just after that screencap he acknowledged that there were basically 0 contributions after the gameplay started. Is he finally publicly acknowledging he makes most of his money during pre-stream?



Oh, he knows. That's why he actually doesn't plan on ever reducing prestream to less than 1.5 hours. It's his little talk-it-out safe space too, but the primary motivator is that the longer he draws it out, (typically) the more money he gets.


----------



## Synth (May 5, 2019)

actually said:


> Oh, he knows. That's why he actually doesn't plan on ever reducing prestream to less than 1.5 hours. It's his little talk-it-out safe space too, but the primary motivator is that the longer he draws it out, (typically) the more money he gets.



Oh, I know he's aware of it, it just seems this is the first time he's acknowledged it publicly.


----------



## Very Honest Content (May 6, 2019)

Just want to note, during the matches before the room was set up and CT/batman player went wild with Black through the dropkick chains that nobody could answer, Kekon was obviously the worst player, yet still found a way to use Kitana to uppercut counter that dropkick nobody could solve not once, but _twice _in one match consecutively to punish it's over-reliance by his opponent.  He still lost the match but at least showed that particular move is easily punished with a well timed uppercut catching it on the way in, even from a below average character's uppercut like Kitana's packing.

Nobody picked up on that and tried to uppercut counter the Erron dropkick afterwards while being housed by CT/batman though as Brian had dropped out already by that point to go do what he had on his plate by then.  Funny how Geras was the possibly 'broken' character when Phil got a few wins in a row in with it but then suddenly, nope, this much more well rounded character with a projectile offense to mix up with got hot on them and now *that *character is totally the game breaking problem, because you can't beat someone playing them...


----------



## EmperorGoutatine (May 7, 2019)

Prestream chat complaining


----------



## Kheapathic (May 7, 2019)

Mr. Former Pro-Fighting Game Player is confusing gameplay with his style of content. It's a fighting game, the more you give your opponent something to react to, the greater chance you have to eat shit. He talks like people in tournaments don't use the most abusable/cheese shit out there to win. Whether it's online or not, there are no Gentleman Rules; adapt or die.


----------



## Psychobilly (May 7, 2019)

the guy who kept spamming throws against a Liu Kang and stated that he was doing it "because it worked" is complaining about someone doing the same move over and over because it worked.

he's still seething two days after the fact, as well.


----------



## Salubrious (May 7, 2019)

I know it's been brought up before, but how the hell does someone who has never played MK11 offline know what "ultimate lag pattern play" is?  How does he know that the same Erron moves wouldn't body someone in a live match?


----------



## Shambler (May 7, 2019)

Salubrious said:


> I know it's been brought up before, but how the hell does someone who has never played MK11 offline know what "ultimate lag pattern play" is?  How does he know that the same Erron moves wouldn't body someone in a live match?


from what i've seen the erron dive kick is an overhead so it should be blockable by just standing up and blocking, so if you know what erron black can do, the move shouldn't body you. this is assuming my knowledge of mk11 is accurate


----------



## LostMy1stAccount (May 7, 2019)

Can't wait for him to bitch about his character having "no mid-range tools" when he is playing S-tier Sub-Zero with godlike footsies and mix-up tools.


----------



## BrunoMattei (May 7, 2019)

EmperorGoutatine said:


> Prestream chat complaining
> 
> View attachment 750005
> View attachment 750011
> View attachment 750006



I saw a streamer play against an Erron Black that used the drop kick a lot. The guy adapted to it and beat the Erron Black 2 out of 3. My ass that the move is "difficult to block online."


----------



## KingjadVCMP (May 7, 2019)

Any other games Phil would say it's elitist to say it needs to be played a certain way but with fighting games this isn't the case - another prime example of hypocrisy in action.


----------



## actually (May 7, 2019)

I stopped into the stream today a couple of times and Phil was doing this really odd...fake positivity thing, even when losing. Like a shitload of "GOOD MOVES" and "NICE REVERSAL" and shit.

Anybody know what his deal was today?


----------



## N0thingICanDo (May 7, 2019)

actually said:


> I stopped into the stream today a couple of times and Phil was doing this really odd...fake positivity thing, even when losing. Like a shitload of "GOOD MOVES" and "NICE REVERSAL" and shit.
> 
> Anybody know what his deal was today?




Sounds like Twitch Staff is in his streamchat


----------



## Synth (May 7, 2019)

actually said:


> I stopped into the stream today a couple of times and Phil was doing this really odd...fake positivity thing, even when losing. Like a shitload of "GOOD MOVES" and "NICE REVERSAL" and shit.
> 
> Anybody know what his deal was today?



I want to say it was because the dude he was playing when he was saying that was using Geras, who was like the only character Phil liked prior to playing Sub-Zero today, and his opponent was doing a lot of the same stuff DSP did when he played him.


----------



## actually (May 7, 2019)

Synth said:


> I want to say it was because the dude he was playing when he was saying that was using Geras, who was like the only character Phil liked prior to playing Sub-Zero today, and his opponent was doing a lot of the same stuff DSP did when he played him.



I thought that too, but he was doing it with other players as well.


----------



## Synth (May 7, 2019)

actually said:


> I thought that too, but he was doing it with other players as well.



Possible, I only really noticed it during that one match, was paying attention to the chat more than the stream when I was watching, so that was my guess.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (May 8, 2019)

Comma said:


> He just mentioned needing a special Mortal Kombat fight stick, or something. He tried his regular fight stick during the beta, but there was something he didn't like/couldn't do properly with it in MK11. Same goes for the controller, where he claims he can't to back-forward moves properly or some shit.
> 
> I don't play fighting games myself at all, so if the above sounds dumb and poorly explained, it's probably because it is.


You really don’t need a special stick for MK. There are custom sticks because some players liked them. It’s entirely personal preference what control scheme you use, though it may seem skewed just because almost every NRS pro is a pad player where with other games its pretty even outside of Asians.



Synth said:


> I don't care how facetious you're trying to be, dude mostly picked literal throw character King in Tekken 7. Nobody in CT was any good at Tekken, I would've done the same shit, tbh.


My memory might be failing me, but I’m pretty sure he didn’t even use King’s retarded throws. No giant swing, no chain throws, nothrow mixups, or any of the other stuff that makes that character reviled. That and Paul, who is both top tier and at lower-mid ranks is functionally braindead.


----------



## Comma (May 11, 2019)

CT-8008 is back and bodying the whole lobby again, making DSP salty:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


















Besides that, the stream is very boring with low attendance and contributions, as DSP of course mentioned a couple of times. He said this is an experiment to see what people think of the open lobby streams.


----------



## actually (May 11, 2019)

Comma said:


> Besides that, the stream is very boring with low attendance and contributions, as DSP of course mentioned a couple of times. He said this is an experiment to see what people think of the open lobby streams.



It's boring as fuck because 90% of the time Phil is just sitting there on his ass. If he had any commentary skills at all, he could make it enjoyable.


----------



## PieceofShet (May 11, 2019)

actually said:


> It's boring as fuck because 90% of the time Phil is just sitting there on his ass. If he had any commentary skills at all, he could make it enjoyable.



But I thought he MASTERED speaking on camera.


----------



## ZehnBoat (May 11, 2019)

Comma said:


> CT-8008 is back and bodying the whole lobby again, making DSP salty:
> View attachment 755532
> 
> 
> ...


REDEMPTION ARC!!!


----------



## PieceofShet (May 11, 2019)

LOL

He cancelled open lobbies


----------



## Comma (May 11, 2019)

DSP's not sure about doing open lobby streams again because of the low contributions.

*"People aren't really showing up for it. It's very slow, I mean, take a look at the leaderboard: $8 in tips and the top cheer is 200 bits, and we had almost no contributions during the entirety of the stream. Not to say it's all about the contributions, but if the stream was entertaining, people would be contributing"*





Your browser is not able to display this video.



















It's not all about the contributions, you guys!


----------



## N0thingICanDo (May 11, 2019)

PieceofShet said:


> But I thought he MASTERED speaking on camera.



Wrong, false, incorrect, no, nay, nada, absolutely not.........

Phil never MASTERED anything on Camera

He MASTERBATED on camera


----------



## gaarashatan (May 11, 2019)

Comma said:


> DSP's not sure about doing open lobby streams again because of the low contributions.
> 
> *"People aren't really showing up for it. It's very slow, I mean, take a look at the leaderboard: $8 in tips and the top cheer is 200 bits, and we had almost no contributions during the entirety of the stream. Not to say it's all about the contributions, but if the stream was entertaining, people would be contributing"*
> 
> ...



"people know me, im honest" 

LOLOOOLWDAOOLOLDWAODKWAODKAHADHADAHDAHAHA 

oh fuck my sides. ya phil. you are the peak of ahnesty


----------



## actually (May 11, 2019)

Comma said:


> if the stream was entertaining, people would be contributing



Very good, Phil. Now you just need to figure out why the stream isn't entertaining. Here's a hint: other streamers do just fine streaming lobbies, so we can probably eliminate lobbies. Now what else is left?


----------



## LostMy1stAccount (May 11, 2019)

actually said:


> Very good, Phil. Now you just need to figure out why the stream isn't entertaining. Here's a hint: other streamers do just fine streaming lobbies, so we can probably eliminate lobbies. Now what else is left?


At one point during the stream, he also said that the chat is moving slowly because there is no drama to talk about and people are bored.
Shortly after, he went to take a piss leaving Brian alone with the stream.
As soon as Dave left the room, the chat picked up and the audience was joking with Brian about badbunny.
Dave came back ---> chat died again instantly.


----------



## chicken wings (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Abe Vigoda (Jun 6, 2019)

DSP Tries It: 4th Place EVO Contender Can't Handle Mortal Kombat 11
					

Self explanatory. My Twitter: https://twitter.com/DavidDeDavidson




					youtu.be
				




As a guy who has no skill at fighting games outside of playing too much Smash in college and would never venture online in MK11, how much of Phil's bitching in a video like this is legit? Are these issues other "high-level FGC players" complain about?


----------



## actually (Jun 6, 2019)

Abe Vigoda said:


> DSP Tries It: 4th Place EVO Contender Can't Handle Mortal Kombat 11
> 
> 
> Self explanatory. My Twitter: https://twitter.com/DavidDeDavidson
> ...



@Synth to the chat. @Synth, please answer the paging phone. Thank you.


----------



## M0L0K (Jun 7, 2019)

Abe Vigoda said:


> DSP Tries It: 4th Place EVO Contender Can't Handle Mortal Kombat 11
> 
> 
> Self explanatory. My Twitter: https://twitter.com/DavidDeDavidson
> ...


Almost none of it. I could go into as much detail as you want, but really, Phil has a reflexive habit of blaming the game or lag when he’s fucking up / being too slow / doesn’t know the mixups of the character he’s fighting


----------



## actually (Jun 7, 2019)

M0L0K said:


> Almost none of it. I could go into as much detail as you want, but really, Phil has a reflexive habit of blaming the game or lag when he’s fucking up / being too slow / doesn’t know the mixups of the character he’s fighting



Go right ahead. Informative discussion is always welcome. Bonus points if you include little snippets of video to illustrate.


----------



## PieceofShet (Jun 15, 2019)

Im watching tervins last nights restream and im soo annoyed about dsp complaining about simple hits stuffing his fatal blow. DOOD!!!! FUCK YOU!  You got soo low hp, when they hit you through your super, you still getting damaged, you die and thats why your fatal blow doesnt work.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Jun 15, 2019)

It's a bit entertaining. He goes from the worlds smuggest asshole to a whimpering child when things don't go his way with fighting games. It will go from him sucking his own dick to shotgunning excuses in a matter of minutes.

Also loves Geras. Loves the BBC I guess.


----------



## EmperorGoutatine (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Stalker Sociopath (Jun 18, 2019)

EmperorGoutatine said:


> View attachment 806333



Gotta love those troll cheers


----------



## SowonNation (Jun 18, 2019)

"He's done nothing *competitive or impressive* at all. This game is garbidge!"
You gotta love this old fart when he's getting spanked in a video game.


----------



## lolyourwrong (Jun 18, 2019)

Good old Phil complaining about others spamming projectiles. But as soon as the opponent is beyond punch range he uses all the projectiles. And he will continue to use projectiles until the opponent is back into punch range, without ever trying to close the distance himself. 
Because you see, if the opponent is equally not in the mood to get closer the fight will become two characters shooting fireballs, magic blood, guns and whatever else. Phil sits there passively waiting until he can do the set combo's he learned from a list. And who's fault is it that he can't do the combo? The other player! Who else. They should stand in the right position as Phil messes up another input, making the fightman jump back instead.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Jun 22, 2019)

MK11 is apparently garbage and everyone online engages in scrub tactics and laggy shit, accordidng to our former pro fighting game player

*"This game sucks"*

I wonder if it has anything to do with that we are nearing the end of the night stream and he has a *lone $5 tip *and *top cheer 100 bits*, hmmmmmmmm


----------



## SowonNation (Jun 22, 2019)

Remember how you pointed out the flaws in Phil's schedule and how he's constantly wasting time, @Sparkletor 2.0 ?

I'm pretty sure if we were to assemble clips of all the Fatalities and Brutalities he's done online.. we'd be looking at roughly 2-3 hours of footage by now.
Mildly infuriating to see him run down the clock with all these worthless animations. Not to mention that barely anyone who beat him has done these, which is even worse.

Goutlord has to brag about his wins no matter what.


----------



## bearsintrees (Jun 22, 2019)

SowonNation said:


> Remember how you pointed out the flaws in Phil's schedule and how he's constantly wasting time, @Sparkletor 2.0 ?
> 
> I'm pretty sure if we were to assemble clips of all the Fatalities and Brutalities he's done online.. we'd be looking at roughly 2-3 hours of footage by now.
> Mildly infuriating to see him run down the clock with all these worthless animations. Not to mention that barely anyone who beat him has done these, which is even worse.
> ...


Netherrealm games always love wasting your time with long animations as both ex moves and end of round garbage, and then tie it to achievements or in game currency. Phil is about a month behind the meta where courtesy for the smaller player base has trumped personal gain, so he's just continuing to make everyone's limited time on earth more boring, as he always does.


----------



## Sparkletor 2.0 (Jun 22, 2019)

SowonNation said:


> Remember how you pointed out the flaws in Phil's schedule and how he's constantly wasting time, @Sparkletor 2.0 ?
> 
> I'm pretty sure if we were to assemble clips of all the Fatalities and Brutalities he's done online.. we'd be looking at roughly 2-3 hours of footage by now.
> Mildly infuriating to see him run down the clock with all these worthless animations. Not to mention that barely anyone who beat him has done these, which is even worse.
> ...


He needs to do fatalities to get in game money to buy cool costumes for the game he hates playing and will drop as soon as something better comes out.


----------



## LostMy1stAccount (Jun 23, 2019)

Sparkletor 2.0 said:


> He needs to do fatalities to get in game money to buy cool costumes for the game he hates playing and will drop as soon as something better comes out.


Will he play Samurai Shodown?
If so, then MK11 is gone on tuesday.


----------



## actually (Jun 23, 2019)

LostMy1stAccount said:


> Will he play Samurai Shodown?
> If so, then MK11 is gone on tuesday.



He talked tonight about making MK11 a weekly "chill stream". Basically, he thinks he's so badass with Shang Tsung that his ego wants to try and keep going. Of course, he also thought he really kicked ass, but when he looked up his win/loss ratio with Shang Tsung, he was 49/30. So more likely is he'll play for another couple of times, start getting destroyed by people as they figure out how to counter Shang Tsung, throw his usual bitch-fit, and never play it again.


----------



## Shambler (Jun 23, 2019)

i really wish phil would just pick a few characters to main, gets real boring seeing him haphazardly flip through the roster


----------



## gaarashatan (Jun 23, 2019)

N0thingICanDo said:


> MK11 is apparently garbage and everyone online engages in scrub tactics and laggy shit, accordidng to our former pro fighting game player
> 
> *"This game sucks"*
> 
> ...



he would literally bitch at a tournament 

"CMON HES FKIN CHEATING WITH THOSE OFFLINE TACTICS, THERES NO FKIN DELAY SO HE CAN GET THESE COMBOS OUT AND 100-0 ME. ITS BULLSHIT DOOD!"


----------



## Haunter (Jun 23, 2019)

actually said:


> He talked tonight about making MK11 a weekly "chill stream". Basically, he thinks he's so badass with Shang Tsung that his ego wants to try and keep going. Of course, he also thought he really kicked ass, but when he looked up his win/loss ratio with Shang Tsung, he was 49/30. So more likely is he'll play for another couple of times, start getting destroyed by people as they figure out how to counter Shang Tsung, throw his usual bitch-fit, and never play it again.



This proooooobably marks the end of Phil's time with MK11


(Source = https://twitter.com/TheyCallMeDSP/status/1142934453666238464)


----------



## Shambler (Jun 23, 2019)

Haunter said:


> This proooooobably marks the end of Phil's time with MK11
> 
> View attachment 812887
> (Source = https://twitter.com/TheyCallMeDSP/status/1142934453666238464)


ITS JUST AN ARCHIVE ACK ACK ACK


----------



## Sparkletor 2.0 (Jun 23, 2019)

Shambler said:


> ITS JUST AN ARCHIVE ACK ACK ACK


AT THIS POINT I MAKE ZERO MONEY ON YOUTUBE. IT'S JUST FAN SERVICE FOR THOSE WHO CAN'T WATCH THE STREAM


----------



## Raven'sChild (Aug 14, 2019)

D$P put off his MK11  'Day One Dlc' stream...for reasons.  How will it go today?  On a side note, I happened to watch Sonic Fox stream this  MK11 DLC.  He, was quite pleased with the new character placing Nightwolf in the top 5.  It was amazing to watch an actual pro play this game.  In under an hour, he was 'perfecting' 95% of adversaries in the series of Towers he was doing.  He didn't lose a single round to Ai and never dropped below half health when the Ai did manage to get a hit or two in on him.  Watching D$P today, after having watched Sonic Fox yesterday is going to be something.


----------



## SleepyNibba (Aug 14, 2019)

Raven'sChild said:


> D$P put off his MK11  'Day One Dlc' stream...for reasons.  How will it go today?  On a side note, I happened to watch Sonic Fox stream this  MK11 DLC.  He, was quite pleased with the new character placing Nightwolf in the top 5.  It was amazing to watch an actual pro play this game.  In under an hour, he was 'perfecting' 95% of adversaries in the series of Towers he was doing.  He didn't lose a single round to Ai and never dropped below half health when the Ai did manage to get a hit or two in on him.  Watching D$P today, after having watched Sonic Fox yesterday is going to be something.


keep in mind that his dumb ass has been away from the game for a long period, so people know how to play the game now, if he played consistently then it wouldnt be a problem, but hes essentially a guppy going into a shark infested water tank.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Aug 14, 2019)

BusyMaribo said:


> keep in mind that his dumb ass has been away from the game for a long period, so people know how to play the game now, if he played consistently then it wouldnt be a problem, but hes essentially a guppy going into a shark infested water tank.


Consider this another stream that will end up being a typical "chill" stream where he dicks around and keeps his eye on muxxy. He won't be going online and he will solely do training and single player content. It's going to be fucking boring. Then he's going to take a day off from the game and hop back in to stream again to do multiplayer. He's an absolute dumbass.

I take back for the online part. He went right in after an hour and now excuses are flowing when he loses, and becomes a sore winner when he's getting his ass beat and ends up winning.


----------



## PieceofShet (Aug 14, 2019)

Time to mute the game...









						nword - Streamable
					

Check out this video on Streamable using your phone, tablet or desktop.




					streamable.com


----------



## Prince Lotor (Aug 14, 2019)

PieceofShet said:


> Time to mute the game...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like how Phil is completely oblivious to the fact that he's getting called a 'stupid nigger trash pussy' because he's still performing 'Fatalities' during online matches. He's so socially retarded that he just says 'Okaaay, that's the state of ahnline play ACK ACK ACK'. Yeah, that is the 'state of ahnline play' Phil. You have skinny-fat, balding, gouty, middle-aged shut-ins who can't rub their last 2 neurons together to learn even the tiniest bit of social etiquette like not being a massive fagot wasting everyones time by performing 'Fatalities' that are as long as half a round.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Aug 14, 2019)

Prince Lotor said:


> I like how Phil is completely oblivious to the fact that he's getting called a 'stupid nigger trash pussy' because he's still performing 'Fatalities' during online matches. He's so socially retarded that he just says 'Okaaay, that's the state of ahnline play ACK ACK ACK'. Yeah, that is the 'state of ahnline play' Phil. You have skinny-fat, balding, gouty, middle-aged shut-ins who can't rub their last 2 neurons together to learn even the tiniest bit of social etiquette like not being a massive fagot wasting everyones time by performing 'Fatalities' that are as long as half a round.


He needs currency for the krypt because anything with money involved he has to hoard the shit out of it. It's really fucking something too when it's completely optional trash that won't matter in the end since he will drop the game until a new character comes.

He absolutely has no etiquette and today just reminded me of how much of a trash person he is to his audience and anyone he comes across. I think the fatalities are really stupid since X because they are pretty much random crap you would find in create-your-own-fatality garbage in Armageddon. Simply a waste of everyones time doing them, especially when it's T-pose Bear fatalities.

Easiest bingo of my life.


----------

